# Grand Canyon CF SL 2014



## karsti80 (10. September 2013)

... hat es denn schon jemand bestellt, gar erhalten?? Und falls "ja", dann erbitte ich einen Bericht bzw. Bilder!! Danke!!


----------



## xsonicx (11. September 2013)

@ Karsti80

Hab`s bestellt...da ich allerdings bissl gepummelt habe  ...Lieferung erst KW 47 

Falls jm. noch bestellt hat...würd mich auch über Bilder/Test freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonbiker_ra (11. September 2013)

War gestern in Koblenz und hab das 8.9 bestellt, soll KW 41 kommen


----------



## 3radfahrer (12. September 2013)

Hab direkt am ersten Tag als es online war bestellt. KW38


----------



## xsonicx (12. September 2013)

@3radfahrer

Glückwunsch Dann halt uns mal auf dem laufenden und bitte Bilder usw.


----------



## 3radfahrer (12. September 2013)

Hab soeben die Bestätigung bekommen, dass es spätestens in 48h der DHL übergeben wird! Freu!!!


----------



## karsti80 (12. September 2013)

Wir freuen uns auch für Dich!


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. September 2013)

Ja man, da ist es:







Sieht schon mal gut aus . Ist leider nur ein Handybild. Ich mach mal ein vernünftiges wenn ich unterwegs bin!

Gruß

Bolle


----------



## karsti80 (13. September 2013)

Or ein Träumchen!!! 

Ist das ein L-Rahmen?


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. September 2013)

Ja richtig, ist ein L. Sieht klein aus mit den großen Reifen, sollte aber perfekt passen.


----------



## xsonicx (14. September 2013)

@3radfahrer

Cool 

Na dann freu ich mich schon auf die neuen Bilder. danke schon mal vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (15. September 2013)

Wie versprochen hier ein Bild von der heutigen Tour:






Fährt sich echt gut!


----------



## Don Stefano (16. September 2013)

Sieht echt sehr schick aus mit dem vielen Weiß. Endlich mal ein Bild von der linken Seite.

Mich würde interessieren, wie wie Zugverlegung von der Bremsleitung am Hinterbau ist. Kannst du dazu evtl. mal ein paar Detailbilder machen?

Wär echt nett!


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. September 2013)

Hi. Der Zug ist am Unterrohr entlang gelegt und führt über der linken Hinterbaustrebe zur Bremse. Also nicht im Rahmen.

Bei Gelegenheit kann ich nochmal Bilder machen.

Gruß


----------



## xsonicx (19. September 2013)

@ 3radfahrer

Hab mir ja das Teil in der Farbe Acid bestellt...allerdings schwank ich
nach Deinen Bildern sehr  Das schwarz/weiß hat schon was!

Lässt sich der blaue Canyon-Schriftzug eigentlich entfernen???...Blau ist 
nicht so mein Ding, schon eher rot!?

Thx


----------



## Don Stefano (20. September 2013)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Hi. Der Zug ist am Unterrohr entlang gelegt und führt über der linken Hinterbaustrebe zur Bremse. Also nicht im Rahmen.


Schade, sieht aber auf den Bildern schon so aus, als wäre es unterm Oberrohr geführt. Innenliegende Bremsleitung hätte ich cooler gefunden, ist halt etwas schwerer zu montieren.



3radfahrer schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit kann ich nochmal Bilder machen.


Au ja, bitte. Würd mich echt freuen.


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2013)

Moin zusammen,

habe heute mein Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 29er abgeholt. Da ich ein wenig Gewicht minimieren wollte, hatte ich mir zuvor auch schon neue Laufräder und neue Bremsen besorgt. Eben habe ich versucht die Bremsscheiben von von den Laufrädern Crossride ST) zu lösen - Pustekuchen! Irgend ein Spezialist aus der Montage hat LOCTIDE 270 HOCHFEST (ROT) anstatt Loctide 243 mittelfest (blau) für die Bremsscheibenschrauben verwendet. Dieser Schraubenkleber lässt dich nicht mehr lösen..man kann die Schrauben nur noch ausbohren. Das ist einer der Gründe warum ich lieber alles selbst mache. Jetzt bekomme ich wohl einen neuen Satz Laufräder und neue Bremsscheiben sowie Schrauben. Schaut doch mal bei Euch nach ob auch rotes Loctide verwendet wurde - falls ja, ist das echt dumm gelaufen für Canyon.

Ride ON!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. September 2013)

Man nehme einen Lötkolben und halte die Spitze ca. 2 Minuten an den Schraubenkopf, dann löst es sich von selbst  dennoch ist es natürlich ärgerlich wenn in der Montage so etwas passiert.


----------



## akastylez (20. September 2013)

Kann man machen wenn man nen Lötkolben hat  hatte ich bisher noch nicht gebraucht


----------



## pro-wheels (23. September 2013)

Hat jemand ( mit Bildern) das CF SL 2014 in der Farbe acid storm ?


----------



## akastylez (23. September 2013)

Ne...aber sieht echt mega aus...habs in Ko gesehen.


----------



## xsonicx (26. September 2013)

So gerade gefunden....und muss sagen...jetzt freu ich mich schon ganz arg drauf hier 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mWBvIZXyco"]Canyon cf sl 8.9 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Don Stefano (30. September 2013)

Leider kann mans da auch nicht von der linken Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) sehen. Hat noch Niemand Bilder gemacht?


----------



## canyonbiker_ra (30. September 2013)

Heute ist mein 8.9 gekommen, geil siehts aus und die Farbe ist nicht acid storm


----------



## karsti80 (1. Oktober 2013)

@ canyonbiker_ra: Du weist bitte was zu tun ist!? Foto`s!


----------



## biketiger2 (16. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist das 6.9 doch um 100 Euro auf 1799,- mach oben gegangen!!!


----------



## akastylez (16. Oktober 2013)

Alle sind um 100e teurer geworden

Hier was vom zusammenbauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hechler (17. Oktober 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das 6.9 doch um 100 Euro auf 1799,- mach oben gegangen!!!



hmpf ja hab mich auch geärgert. zu lange überlegt


----------



## Hechler (17. Oktober 2013)

@ akastylez  Sehr Schicke Bike´s .  ist das tobel ein M Rahmen ? und das Grand Canyon ein L?


----------



## akastylez (17. Oktober 2013)

Richtig erkannt


----------



## drhackstock (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, weiß wer ob beim neuen 2014 Model vom Grand Canyon CF SL das Problem mit dem zu wenig spiel zwischen Kette u. Kettenstrebe schon gelöst wurde.

 mfg Hacki


----------



## biketiger2 (20. Oktober 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Alle sind um 100e teurer geworden



Stimmt so nicht ganz, das 7.9 kostet aber immer noch 1999.


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2013)

Hatte aber 1899â¬ gekostet...


----------



## Dennis_1337 (20. Oktober 2013)

Servus, ich würd mir gern das Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9er holen, laut Canyons PPS brauch ich einen 'M' Rahmen .. bin knapp 1,80m groß und hab ne schrittlänge von 86cm. Mein jetziges Giant Trance X Fully ist Größe L.. bin mir da nun ziemlich unsicher ob M oder L.. was fahrt ihr so und wie groß seid ihr?


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2013)

Sitzt Du lieber aufrecht oder gestreckt? Ich bin 172 fahre nen M und man sitzt sehr aufrecht.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (20. Oktober 2013)

unbewusst sitze ich immer etwas gestreckt, nur wenn ich mich drauf konzentriere sitze ich aufrecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2013)

Dann nen L...auf meinem M sitze ich fast wie auf meinem Enduro..sehr kurz.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (20. Oktober 2013)

Entgegen des PPS von Canyon   
Ausm Bauch raus hätte ich auch L gesagt.. Ist bloß so blöd, dass ich mich nicht einfach mal raufsetzen kann.. der einzige wirkliche Nachteil an Canyon


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2013)

Wenns nicht passt schickste einfach zurück...kost doch nix.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (20. Oktober 2013)

Achso okay auch gut  
Wiegt das Teil wirklich ohne Pedale 10,4kg? Bzw. hast du oder jemand die 7.9er Version mit der Rock Shox SID?


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein Kumpel fährt das 8.9er in L und es wiegt 9.8kg ohne Pedale mit anderen Laufräder und Rocket Rons Tubeless.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (20. Oktober 2013)

Okay, dann hören sich die 10,4 garnicht so unplausibel an 
Nur noch eine letzte Frage.. was sind das für SRAM Gripshift Schalt"hebel" ? Sind das X0 oder wie? Canyon selbst gibt nur "SRAM Grip Shift" an.. Auf dem Bild ist auch nix erkenntlich :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2013)

Das ist son Drehgriff... also keine Hebel...mein Ding isses nicht.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (20. Oktober 2013)

Jo ich weiß, ich wollte nur wissen was für ein Modell es ist..also X9, X0 etc.  
Weil nix dransteht


----------



## jimmykane (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin 1,85 und fahre Größe M, allerdings ein Nerve CF. Schrittlänge wie bei dir. Das musst du auf jeden Fall mal vor Ort testen. Nicht dass ein Größe L Grand Canyon CF SL wiederum zu unwendig wird. 

Grip Shifts sind X.0 aufwärts zuzuordnen, aber wie man an dem Bike sieht natürlich auch mit X.9 kombinierbar ;-). Jedenfalls ne super Sache, habe ich an meinem Nerve CF schätzen gelernt. Also Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt es sehr sehr gut.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (20. Oktober 2013)

Okay also bist Du auch nochmal gute 6cm größer als ich.. hast du das bike mal Probe gefahren ? Oder per PPS die Größe bestimmt? 
Ich hätte schon bock auf die Gripshifts.. also werden wahrscheinlich X.0's verbaut sein ? 

Probe fahren kann ich leider nicht, da ich zu weit weg wohne ...


----------



## jimmykane (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja das werden X.0 sein, an meinem Nerve CF 9.0 SL sind es auch X.0. Ich bin andere Bikes Probe gefahren und hatte schonmal ein Nerve MR in Größe M. Dann hatte ich mal ein Nerve AL in Größe L und das hat mir nicht so sehr gefallen. PPS sagt bei mir erstaunlicherweise auch Größe M.

Beim 29er sind die Größen natürlich nochmal etwas anders, da ist Größe M nur 17,5", aber das Oberrohrmaß entspricht wiederum fast dem meines Nerve CFs. Ich glaube aber, dass die Sitzrohrlänge für dich zu wenig wäre und du somit doch auf L gehen solltest. Dafür dann evtl. einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch mal ein wenig auf einem Nerve AL 29er eines Bekannten gefahren - auch in L und es hat sich eigentlich gut angefühlt ..


----------



## punica (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein AL SLX mit nahezu identischer Geometrie fährt sich in M echt klasse.
1,83m 84er SL


----------



## Stiers (21. Oktober 2013)

Dennis_1337 schrieb:


> Servus, ich würd mir gern das Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9er holen, laut Canyons PPS brauch ich einen 'M' Rahmen .. bin knapp 1,80m groß und hab ne schrittlänge von 86cm. Mein jetziges Giant Trance X Fully ist Größe L.. bin mir da nun ziemlich unsicher ob M oder L.. was fahrt ihr so und wie groß seid ihr?


 
Ich bin 1,78 / SL 87cm und fahre den Rahmen in M. Passt wie angegossen...


----------



## voodoo69 (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin am Ã¼berlegen ob Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9, 7.9 oder AL SLX 9.9. 
KomponentenmÃ¤Ãig das Alu, allerdings ist das CF schon interessant. Beim 7.9 stÃ¶ren mich die SRAM Grip Shifter, das kleine Carbon, hat halt eher durchschnittliche Komponenten... Und die 100â¬ PreiserhÃ¶hung zieht Canyon durch - telef. hÃ¤tte ich evtl. ne Trinkflasche bekommen... 
Was meint Ihr zu der Auswahl?


----------



## punica (23. Oktober 2013)

Grip Shift wÃ¤re auch nicht meins, ebenso die Elixir 5.

Ich wÃ¼rde ich das AL nehmen, finde ich im Vergleich die besseren Komponenten.
Oder das CF 6.9 , die Crossrides verticken und einen anderen LRS nehmen, bist du auch bei 2kâ¬ und dem gleichen Gewicht.(zum 7.9)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis_1337 (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Gripshifts für dich überhaupt nicht gehen nimm entweder das 6.9er CF oder das AL. Die Elixir 5 hab ich im moment schon an meinem jetzigen Bike verbaut - ich kann net maulen, schön dosierbar und kräftig. Da taugen mir die XT's am Bike meines Dad's weniger ist aber Geschmackssache. 

Ich denke aber ich werde zum 7.9er CF tendieren, die Gripshifts find ich attraktiv - sowie das ganze Bike


----------



## voodoo69 (23. Oktober 2013)

Tja bin Gripshifts noch nicht gefahren, ab hab sie an der Eurobike bissl getestet, weiß net so recht, ob mich das net nervt, aber vmtl. Gewöhnungssache... 
Bin wirklich derzeit unsicher - mir gefällt von den Bildern die Farbe "Acid Storm " beim 7.9er gibts ja nur die Teamlackierung - müsste mal mal live sehen...
Und Alu ist halt Alu  - wollt ich zuerst, aber Carbon hat schon seinen Reiz


----------



## Dennis_1337 (23. Oktober 2013)

Hier vielleicht mal ein besserer Eindruck von der Team Edition!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1457882
Wären immerhin X0 Gripshifts - ich denke es wäre eher Gewöhnungssache - ich werd' sie mir auf jeden Fall zulegen bzw das 7.9er 

Vielleicht hast du ja 'ne möglichkeit die dinger nochmal irgendwo zu testen ?


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Oktober 2013)

Rahmen ist wichtiger als Anbauteile. Anbauteile kann man jederzeit tunen/tauschen, beim Rahmen geht das nicht so einfach. Rahmen entscheidet über die Fahreigenschaften und "die Seele" des Bikes . Also ich müsste da nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## voodoo69 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich sach ja der Carbon Rahmen drückt mich schon bissl 
Wenn man mehr Bilder vom 7.9er sieht schauts langsam besser aus!
Naja nochmal drüber schlafen...


----------



## jimmykane (24. Oktober 2013)

Obwohl ich die Grip Shifts ja persönlich genial finde, tauschen kann man die doch auch ziemlich einfach ;-).


----------



## Pulse- (24. Oktober 2013)

I'm 1.83cm it's time to change my Simplon Mythos. I've ordered CF 6.9 size L and will make it easily 10.4kg.
CW 47 can't wait it. It's very easy to get a lower weight.
I will do immediate modifications:

- grips +esi racers -80g
- saddle +slr xc -115g 
- cassette +xt casette -30g
- x-king +race king -100g
- wheels, +ZTR Arch EX 29, DT240s (1530g) - 500g

that will make it ~10kg,so with pedals and bottle cage it will be 10.4kg.
Additional savings can be done if used sealant instead of tubes.


----------



## voodoo69 (24. Oktober 2013)

Sowas wie Rabatt kennt Canyon wirklich net...
Wegen der Preiserhöhung wollte ich nen Bikestand dazu haben - geht net :/

Wurde der Preis des CF 7.9 auch angehoben, oder war der schon immer bei 1999?

Scheinbar ist das 6.9 - zumindest nach der Verfügbarkeit - das beliebteste!?


----------



## Highland-Radler (24. Oktober 2013)

Moin!
Bin neu hier im Forum. Habe mir vor ca. 3 Wochen das 7.9 bestellt. Preis war damals auch schon bei 1.999 . Es wurden nur das 6.9 und das 8.9 um 100  erhöht. Wahrscheinlich wollten die mit dem Teil nicht die 2.000 -Grenze überschreiten...
Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf den Hobel! Ein Kumpel von mir hat das 6.9 und ist top zufrieden. Habe allerdings gerade wegen der Grip-Shift Hebel das 7.9 bestellt. Ich finds gut, aber ist halt echt Geschmackssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketiger2 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei der Team Version gibt es aber immer noch den Unterschied bei den Grüntönen von Rahmen und Gabel!


----------



## voodoo69 (24. Oktober 2013)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Bei der Team Version gibt es aber immer noch den Unterschied bei den Grüntönen von Rahmen und Gabel!



d. h. ???


----------



## jimmykane (25. Oktober 2013)

War doch recht eindeutig beschrieben? ;-)

Das "Problem" habe ich auch mit meinem Radon Spire. Da ist das Grün an der Gabel leicht heller als am Rahmen.


----------



## voodoo69 (25. Oktober 2013)

ah ok - hab´s jetzt begriffen ;/
muss man halt live sehen, ist aber für mich kein grundsätzliches Ausschlusskriterium


----------



## akastylez (25. Oktober 2013)

Gerade im Wald gewesen....ich liebe den Herbst.







Grüße! 

Ride ON!


----------



## jimmykane (25. Oktober 2013)

Tolles Foto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voodoo69 (25. Oktober 2013)

Also es wird konkret, CF SL 6.9 oder 7.9 wird bestellt!

Fraglich ist für mich, ob der Rock Shox SID 29 RL wirklich so gut wie der Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Evolution Fit ist...

Die Laufräder sind beim 7.9er edler und halt SRAM ab X9 vs 6.9er mit SLX, XT Mix...

Die Teamlackierung gefällt mir täglich besser!

Gibt´s noch Meinungen zu den Unterschieden bei den Komponenten der Beiden?! Wäre meine erste Erfahrung mit SRAM und Gripshift


----------



## akastylez (25. Oktober 2013)

Bestellen --> Testen --> Behalten oder kostenlos zurückschicken


----------



## voodoo69 (25. Oktober 2013)

So hab jetzt das 6.9 in acid green geordert


----------



## akastylez (25. Oktober 2013)

Sauber


----------



## Königwagner (27. Oktober 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Gerade im Wald gewesen....ich liebe den Herbst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Bild, da will ich auch gleich eins haben.  was haste denn da für ein Schriftzug aufem Unterrohr ?
Sag mal was zu deinen Abmessungen und deiner Rahmengröße. Die machen mich noch ganz kirre mit ihrer Empfehlung auf L (bin 189 cm und hab 92 cm SL). Noch jemand hier, der diese Maße hat und ein Grand Canyon CF 29er fährt ?

Gruß, Königwagner


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
da kann ich dir vieleicht weiter helfen.
Bin auch 1.89 groß und meine Schrittlänge liegt ca bei 93.
War in Koblenz uind habe beide Größen Probe gefahren.
L ging meiner Meinung nach garnicht!
Da mußte die Sattelstütze schon bis max raus gezogen werden.
Habe mich dann nach einer Probefahrt für das XL entschieden.


----------



## akastylez (27. Oktober 2013)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Super Bild, da will ich auch gleich eins haben.  was haste denn da für ein Schriftzug aufem Unterrohr ?
> Sag mal was zu deinen Abmessungen und deiner Rahmengröße. Die machen mich noch ganz kirre mit ihrer Empfehlung auf L (bin 189 cm und hab 92 cm SL). Noch jemand hier, der diese Maße hat und ein Grand Canyon CF 29er fährt ?
> 
> Gruß, Königwagner



Nimm auf jeden Fall nen XL... ich bin wie gesagt knapp über 170 und es sitzt sich sehr kurz auf dem M, ich mag das aber auch so da ich aus dem Endurobereich komme... das hat mit den Hardtails von früher nicht mehr viel zu tun... gezählt sind die Tage der viel zu langen Vorbauten und der Geometrien wo man nach dem fahren derbe Rückenschmerzen hat. 

Der Schriftzug ist deshalb so, weil Canyon in der Schweiz die Räder nicht unter dem Namen Canyon verkaufen darf, hat Patentrechtliche Gründe. Drum heißt das Ding Tobel CF SLX. 

Grüße 
Seb


----------



## punica (28. Oktober 2013)

Das CF SLX hat doch (fast) die gleichen Geometriedaten wie das AL SLX, komisch, dass dir der M Rahmen mit 170cm so kurz vorkommt.
Mit 183cm fühle ich mich auf dem M Rahmen auch sehr wohl.


----------



## akastylez (28. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt....kurz für ein Hardtail. Auf älteren 26er Hardtails sitzt man in Gegensatz zu dem wie auf nem Zeitfahrrad.


----------



## Twenty9er (28. Oktober 2013)

Bin selbst 189cm mit 93cm Schrittlänge. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, unbedingt XL nehmen.
L wäre für diese Körpergröße schlichtweg zu kurz, vom ellenlangen Sattelauszug mal abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (28. Oktober 2013)

Klar spielt das pers. Fahrgefühl eine nicht zu bewertende individuelle Rolle. Ich habe am Sa in Bocholt das Mr. Big in XL, L und M gefahren (nur im Shop, aber z.T. recht fix ;-)) Irgendwie gingen alle 3, wobei ich zuerst nur das 2013er XL gesehen hatte und anschl. dachte, OK, das geht so. Bin in der Ausstellung rumgekurvt und hatte auch ganz langsam keine kippeliges Gefühl obwohl das Teil schon recht groß war. Hatte schon "alle neune" vor meinem geistigen Auge ;-) Dann standen in ner anderen Ecke die 2014er in L und M. Ja ok, M ging bei meiner Größe nicht wirklich aber L wäre auch gegangen. Rein optisch nebeneinander gestellt ist der Unterschied kaum zu sehen. Leider waren die Vorbauten/Lenker sehr unterschiedlich montiert. Da war sicher auch noch was drin. Wenn ich die Geometrie zu meinem 2012er Nerve XC in Gr. L vergleiche, sollte ich wieder L nehmen (sagt auch die tel. Beratung , sowie das Online System).
 	                             Oberrohr/Sitzrohr/Steuer
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 Gr. L	    610 485	115
2012er Canyon Nerve XC Gr. L	    617 500	141
Grand Canyon CF SL 29 Gr. XL    630 545	130

Werde in Koblenz vorbei schauen und Probe fahren. Ob die 15 Minuten auf dem Parkplatz reichen ist fraglich, so nah wie das zusammen liegt.

Grüße KW


----------



## akastylez (28. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt auch nen Pumptrack  da kannste gut testen.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hat denn von euch einer das "CF SL 7.9" ? Mich würd's brennend interessieren ob das Ding nun wirklich wie angegeben 10,4 kg wiegt


----------



## akastylez (29. Oktober 2013)

Das Gewicht bezieht sich immer auf die kleinste Rahmengröße.


----------



## Plessi69 (31. Oktober 2013)

Habe vor 2 Wochen mein CF SL 6.9 bekommen. Gewicht in Gr. M 10.8 Kilo. Angaben stimmen also. Ca. 250km gefahren. Stadt und leichtes Gelände. Echt ein geiles bike.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (1. November 2013)

Super, danke für die Info! Viel Spaß noch mit dem Teil!


----------



## Pulse- (8. November 2013)

My CF 6.9 SL arrived yesterday, shipped on Tuesday! 48h from Koblenz to North Poland, nice.
I knew that I will change some parts when it comes.

Changed:
Cassette SLX to XT
Wheels: Crossride to: ZTR Arch EX 29 front Novatec 711, rear DT240s, spokes CN 424 Aero, Niple Sapim
Tires X-King 2.2 Racesport to my favourite Race King Race Sport 2.2

Parts to change:
Saddle X1 to SLR xc flow
Grips Ergon to ESI racers

Fast picture, not ready yet:


----------



## Pulse- (12. November 2013)

Modified 6.9 SL 10.7kg ready to go (including time xs pedals 350g). Could be 10.6 if used Stan's Sealant.


----------



## akastylez (12. November 2013)

Cool....but this tires arent for tubeless use... only the protection tires from conti. I am using the Racing Ralph for tubeless use.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulse- (13. November 2013)

I had no time to play with sealant. I will see and decide whether I need it or not when I ride for a while. On my 26er I used tubes and low pressure and I got one puncture per 2000km so it was not bad.
I did a quick research and it's possible to make RK Racesport tubeless it just takes more time and sealant at the initial setup and sometimes you need to add more air.
Source:
http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires...ing-race-sport-not-tubeless-ready-742205.html


----------



## akastylez (13. November 2013)

I had never any problems with my tubeless tires. So ride on!


----------



## Tom33 (14. November 2013)

war heute in Koblenz und bin das 7.9 in L zur Probe gefahren... bin 1,84 und die Schrittlänge beträgt 90 cm - passte sehr gut. Auf dem AL SLX in L saß ich irgendwie gestreckter, obwohl die Rahmen ja gleiche Maße haben. Das 7.9 ist jedenfalls bestellt


----------



## Highland-Radler (14. November 2013)

Tom33 schrieb:


> war heute in Koblenz und bin das 7.9 in L zur Probe gefahren... bin 1,84 und die Schrittlänge beträgt 90 cm - passte sehr gut. Auf dem AL SLX in L saß ich irgendwie gestreckter, obwohl die Rahmen ja gleiche Maße haben. Das 7.9 ist jedenfalls bestellt



Habe am Dienstag mein 7.9 bekommen. 3 Wochen früher als von Canyon angegeben!
Bin heute Abend die erste kleine Tour gefahren. L passt mir sehr gut. Bin 188 cm groß, Schrittlänge 88 cm. Kurze Beine für meine Körpergröße. Evt. werde ich noch einen etwas längeren Vorbau montieren, aber erstmal die nächsten Touren im groberen Geläuf abwarten.


----------



## Tom33 (14. November 2013)

na vllt habe ich ja auch Glück und bekomme meins etwas früher... Grip Shift ist übrigens super und nach vielen Jahren habe ich es mal wieder am Rad.


----------



## Highland-Radler (15. November 2013)

Ja,  Grip Shift war für mich auch einer der Gründe, warum ich mich für das 7.9 statt für das 6.9 entschieden habe. Hatte ich auch jahrelang nicht, aber bin davon auch überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsonicx (16. November 2013)

Sodelle,

nach langem warten kam Anfang der Woche das sehsüchtig erwartete
Bike...macht wirklich Laune! 

Hab nur ein Problem mit der Formula C1 - Bremse Hinterrad

- beim bremsen lässt sich der Hebel komplett durchziehen...eine Vollbremsung ist aber nicht möglich auf ner Straße.

- Vorderbremse zieht dagegen merklich früher und sehr gut


-> fährt sich das noch ein oder liegt hier ein Fehler vor!? 



Danke vorab für die Tipps. Ist mein erstes MTB nach Jahren und muss mich
erstmal zurecht finden usw.

Gruß


----------



## terryx (16. November 2013)

xsonicx schrieb:


> - beim bremsen lässt sich der Hebel komplett durchziehen...eine Vollbremsung ist aber nicht möglich auf ner Straße.
> 
> 
> Gruß



War das von vornherein so? Da ist Luft im System. Entweder Du entlüftest selber oder Du bringst es zur Reparaturwerkstatt (oder ab zu Canyon). Du solltest auf jeden Fall bei denen anrufen. -  das darf beim Neurad nicht sein, da hat jemand bei der Endabnahme gepennt..... Trotzdem hast Du ein tolles Rad


----------



## xsonicx (16. November 2013)

@ terryx

War leider von vornerein so 
...dann werd ich dort mal anrufen und schauen das ich`s hier vor Ort von 
von jm. richten lassen kann

Danke Dir schon mal


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. November 2013)

Hi,

ich habe auch eine Körpergröße von 189cm und SL von ca. 93cm und hatte  mich bei der Online-Bestellung dann auch für die Größe L entschieden.
Als das Rad dann kam, war ich auch geschockt von der aufrechten Sitzhaltung im gegensatz zu meinem 26er Cannondale Fully. 
Ich habs aber ausprobiert und hab gedacht es wäre halt vielleicht normal für ein 29er. Hab aber auch sonst keine anderen Bikes als 29er getestet. 
Mittlerweile bin ich super zufrieden damit und bin aufgrund des "kurzen" Rahmens halt dementsprechend wenig. 
Passt also! 

Ach ja. Habe das Crandcanyon CF SL 8.9 und es hat so wie es gekommen ist knapp unter 10kg gehabt!


----------



## akastylez (17. November 2013)

Ja, das ist normal bei den 29ern  nicht zu vergleichen mit 26ern mit 130mm Vorbauten.


----------



## Königwagner (17. November 2013)

Na ihr sein mir ne Beratungshilfe ;-)  @akastylez: am  27.10.2013, 22:06  hast du mir (189 /92) noch dringend zum XL geraten und heute gibts von dir ein Smilie zum L Rahmen  bei 189/93.

Ich hatte L bestellt und habe dann nach den Erfahrungen hier, auf XL gewechselt. 
Das CF SLX 9.9 ist eigentlich schon abholbereit, doch ich habe den Abholtermin auf das Jahresende gelegt um vorher noch mal diverse Bikes zu testen. Ich glaube das die 20" Geometrie vom Radon Black Sin ideal für mich ist, aber ich bin auch ein Rose Mr. Big in XL gefahren und das ist noch einmal größer als das GC SLX in XL und das ging auch (was man bei so ner Probefahrt im Shop halt sagen kann).
Ich mag eher ne gestreckte Haltung und glaube trotzdem bei XL richtig zu liegen, werde den 100er Vorbau vermutlich gegen einen kürzeren tauschen (wie die gesamten Ritchey WCS Teile). 
  @Pulse: please, tell me your frame size !

Hach was wäre ein Radkauf, ohne diese Foren. So hat man ordentlich was davon. 
Nicht nur einfach kaufen, drauf setzen und losfahren .......

Have a nice weekend .............


----------



## akastylez (17. November 2013)

Ja...zum XL hatte ich Dir aufgrund der aufrechten Sitzhaltung geraten...man sitzt halt eher Endurolike...wenn Du das willst dann nimm ein L...wenn Du eher wie mit nem 26er HT unterwegs sein magst nimm das XL. Gestern ist ein Bekannter von mir (4cm kleiner als ich) meins gefahren, er selber fährt nen 26er HT...er sagt es wäre gar nix für Ihn...viel zu aufrecht....kommt immer auf das persönliche Empfinden an. Darum hat man ja auch nen Rückgaberecht...oder halt einfach hinfahren und ausprobieren (wenn man die Zeit und den Nerv auf die lange Fahrt hat).

Ride ON!


----------



## Pulse- (22. November 2013)

My frame size is L (1.83 height, 86cm inseam) it seems to be perfect size for me.


----------



## Highland-Radler (25. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Hier mal ein Foto, das ich nach der Tour am Samstag aufgenommen habe. Leider nur in schlechter Handy-Qualität...
Fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


----------



## Königwagner (26. November 2013)

Wenn ich die Sattelstütze betrachte, frag ich mich, wie viel noch im Sattelrohr steckt, bzw. wo die Stütze endet (Knotenpunkt Ober/Sattelrohr) ?

Ich glaube das bei 189/92 cm die Canyon Beratung auf L echt nicht korrekt ist. Für deine 188/88 cm bleibt so viel Luft auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highland-Radler (26. November 2013)

Es sind noch ca. 5-6 cm bis zum Maximalauszug und die Stütze endet knapp unter dem Knotenpunkt. Ich denke, wer 92 cm Schrittlänge hat, ist schon hart an der Grenze. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der Sprung zum XL-Rahmen bei PPS bei einer Schrittlänge von 93 cm.


----------



## Highland-Radler (26. November 2013)

Hab eben nochmal nachgemessen. Es sind noch 4 cm bis zum Max.-Auszug und die Stütze endet 4-5 cm unter dem Knotenpunkt.


----------



## Twenty9er (28. November 2013)

Ich fahre das AL in Größe XL bei 190cm/93cm Schrittlänge und denke über einen längeren Vorbau nach, da ich das Bike als recht kurz empfinden...

Es gibt sicherlich einige, die bei gleicher Körpergröße eine 1cm kürzere Schrittlänge habe und Größe L als Empfehlung bekommen. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass man damit glücklich wird.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1516768?in=set


----------



## Gilmore173 (1. Dezember 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

wollte mich mal an die Profis unter Euch wenden.

Ich möchte mir dieses Jahr ein Race Hardtail zulegen und mich in diesem Zug für das neue Grand Canyon CF SL 8.9 entschieden. Bestellt ist es auch schon.

Dennoch bin ich mir immer noch ein wenig ungewiss ob es die richtige Entscheidung war.

Da ich nicht mit einer recht hohen Körbergröße gesegnet bin (1,67m) weiß ich nicht so recht ob ein 29Zoll die richtige Wahl für mich ist. Habe auch noch nie von dem Canyon ein Foto in der Rahmengröße S gesehen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eins. Klar, wenn es nicht passt, geht es halt zurück.

Ich weiß das man es Probe fahren sollte und das Ihr mir keine pauschalen Tipps geben könnt. Dennoch wäre ich an Eurer Meinung zu diesem Thema interessiert. Ich bin schon mal im Vorfeld ein S-Works HT 29 in S gefahren. Das war echt super. Der Rahmen ist aber auch an sich kleiner.
Im Bezug auf die Optik habe ich keine Probleme. Ich mag es sogar gerne wenn ein kleiner Rahmen auf die großen Räder trifft.

Also, im Voraus schon einmal vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare.

Gruss


----------



## akastylez (1. Dezember 2013)

Wirst halt sehr aufrecht darauf sitzen... wenn man nen 26er HT damit vergleicht. S ist aber im Grunde OK bei Deiner Körpergröße. Wenn Du nie nen 26er HT gefahren bist wirst Du es optimal finden denke ich.


----------



## AMR_7500 (1. Dezember 2013)

Highland-Radler schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> Hier mal ein Foto, das ich nach der Tour am Samstag aufgenommen habe. Leider nur in schlechter Handy-Qualität...
> Fährt sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Grip Shift Schaltung? Lässt sichs leicht schalten? Werd mir das gleiche Bike holen, 
hab aber überlegt auf die SRAM XX Trigger zu wechseln, weil sich aus meiner Jugend die Grip Shift als Müll eingebrannt hat


----------



## Highland-Radler (2. Dezember 2013)

@AMR 7500: Ich persönlich finde Grip Shift klasse. Hatte ich früher auch schonmal an einem Bike. Sie funktioniert einwandfrei. Die Gangwechsel sind schnell und knackig. Man kann mit einem Schaltvorgang alle Ritzel komplett durchschalten, außerdem ists am Lenker schön aufgeräumt.
Aber das ist wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung. Ich weiß, dass Grip Shift polarisiert und kenne auch genug Leute, die damit gar nix anfangen können.
Probiere es aus und wenn es nichts für dich ist, dann kannst du ja umrüsten. Oder vielleicht ist Canyon ja auch so kulant, dass sie dir das Bike (evt. gegen eine kleine Bearbeitungsgebühr...) mit Trigger-Hebeln ausliefern...


----------



## xsonicx (2. Dezember 2013)

@ Gilmore173

Auch nicht der Größte  1,70mFahr das Teil in S....find`s klasse...trotz
meiner Zwergengröße 

Schick mir mal Deine Mailadresse...schick Dir ein Bild vor der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## AMR_7500 (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke Highland, werd die Grip Shift dann mal probieren, kann sie ja immer noch tauschen wenns wirklich nichts ist für mich.
Hab ja auch immer gesagt "Nie 29er, weils kacke aussieht mit den großen Rädern..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toto28 (2. Dezember 2013)

moin zusammen,

ich möchte mir die tage das cf sl 7.9 bestellen. 
Spricht eigentlich was gegen die Rahmengröße M bei mir, bei einer schrittlänge von 81cm und Körpergröße 177cm?

Hat mir jemand ein echtes großes Foto vom bike mit der Replika Lackierung und vom black sky.

gruß


----------



## akastylez (2. Dezember 2013)

Ließ mal nen paar Posts weiter vorne...


----------



## Gilmore173 (2. Dezember 2013)

Gilmore173 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> wollte mich mal an die Profis unter Euch wenden.
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich überhaupt noch eine Sattelüberhöhung bei einem S Modell und einer Größe von 1, 67m hinbekomme?


----------



## Tom33 (8. Dezember 2013)

Frisch geputzt nach der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Tom33 (10. Dezember 2013)

heute habe ich das gute Stück böse eingesaut... Ich wollte abkürzen und es kam wie es kommen musste. Der Weg endete plötzlich und es ging dann über ein Feld, dessen oberste Schicht bereits aufgetaut war. Am Ende musste ich das Bike tragen 

Jedenfalls bin ich von dem Rad hellauf begeistert. Das Teil läuft wie eine 1 und ist obendrein sehr komfortabel, ich vermisse mein Fully keine Sekunde.


----------



## Hornisborn (12. Dezember 2013)

Auf deren Seite, kam ich auch zu dem Ergebniss L. Als ich dann in Koblenz war, meinte der Verkäufer das ich ganz knapp an einem XL bin.
Bei der Probefahrt kam mir das L viel zu kurz vor. Mit dem XL war es wesentlich besser nur durch meine langen Affenarme müßte der Vorbau 5mm niedriger. Was erstmal egal ist, da es im Frühjahr erst raus gelassen wird und bis dahin in die Rolle eingepfercht wird.

Gestern wurde es bestellt.
Bin 186cm mit 91cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (13. Dezember 2013)

so unterschiedlich sind die Vorlieben... mir passt bei 184 / 90 das L perfekt.

Aber hey, raus mit Dir, wie kann man das Teil jetzt einsperren? Ich könnte mir zur Zeit nicht besseres als die Trails vorstellen


----------



## Highland-Radler (13. Dezember 2013)

Mir passt der L Rahmen auch top! Hab allerdings noch nen 100er Vorbau montiert, original war ein 90er verbaut. Austausch über Canyon ging schnell und problemlos. Allerdings musste ich 20 Bearbeitungsgebühr berappen...
Meins ist aber auch stets im Einsatz! Schlechtes Wetter ist mir egal, dafür macht das zu viel Laune! ;-))


----------



## Hornisborn (13. Dezember 2013)

Sau geil! Heute schon die Mail bekommen, das ich es abholen kann.  Termin klappt aber erst am Donnerstag und Freitag ist Urlaub angesagt!  
Glaub da nicht mehr so dran, das es in der Rolle bleiben will. ;D Eigentlich sollte übern Winter nur das andere eingesaut werden, aber naja


----------



## Highland-Radler (13. Dezember 2013)

Bestens! Du wirst sicherlich viel Freude damit haben! Welches Modell hast du denn geordert?


----------



## Highland-Radler (13. Dezember 2013)

Frisch geputzt im Keller! Am Sonntag wird's wohl wieder eingesaut!


----------



## Hornisborn (14. Dezember 2013)

So wie deins, das 7.9 er in team replica.


----------



## Tom33 (14. Dezember 2013)

also das schönste


----------



## Highland-Radler (14. Dezember 2013)

Gute Wahl!

Wobei es in Acid Storm auch sehr geil aussieht. Hat ein Kumpel von mir, allerdings das 6.9, 7.9 gibts ja in Acid Storm nicht. Deshalb ist mir die Auswahl auch sehr leicht gefallen!


----------



## biketiger2 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hab jetzt mein 7.9 Team Replica bekommen, habt ihr an den Flaschenhalterbohrungen am Unterrohr auch ein viereckiges Stück gewebte Carbonmatte sichtbar? Das sticht einem ja regelrecht ins Auge.


----------



## Tom33 (15. Dezember 2013)

ja, aber da kommt ja eh ein Flaschenhalter drüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (15. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen und einen angenehmen 3. Advent.
Bin jetzt endlich in Koblenz gewesen und habe Gr. L und XL gegeneinander (auf`em Parkplatz) getestet. Bin mit 189/92 Grenzgänger zwischen den Größen. Vor Ort gab`s vorher ne Körpervermessung, die nur bestätigte, was ich schon wußte. Bisher habe ich nur 26er MTB`s und ein RR, von da her also 29er Neuland für mich. Die Ausfahrt auf dem Parkplatz hat mich nach den ersten Runden nur noch mehr verwirrt, weil ich mich auf beiden Rädern nicht gut gefühlt habe. Nachdem ich dann 4 schnelle Wechsel gemacht habe, schien vom Trend her XL als geeignet, mit der Option über Vorbau, Spacer und Lenker mein Fahrgefühl zu verbessern.
Dazu gab es in der späteren Besprechung seitens Canyon die Empfehlung XL Rahmen und ein 50er Vorbau. Das würde die Daseinsberechtigung meines Garmin zumindest auf dem SLX beenden. Egal wenn`s hilft, trotzdem werde ich jetzt mit größer werdendem Abstand zur Testfahrt wieder unsicherer und werde vermutlich noch mal hin. Hab auf eigenen Wunsch noch Zeit bis zum Liefer Termin, von da her wirds passen.

Ach ne, was ne Aufregung ;-)


----------



## Matze1503 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Habe nahezu die gleichen probleme gehabt. 188 und 91SL.

Habe mich aber für das L mit 100 mm vorbau entschieden. Komme auch sehr gut mit klar. Hier ist allerdings das slx9.9 zu sehen.
Das xl war mir mit einem 53,5er sitzrohr einfach zu groß. Da habe ich fast höhenangst auf dem rad bekommen


----------



## Highland-Radler (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die auffälligen Carbon-Vierecke sind wohl normal. Dienen sicherlich zur Verstärkung an den Stellen.

Ich habe Größe L bei 188/88, dazu nen 100er Vorbau. Passt perfekt!
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, ein 50er Vorbau am XL macht die Lenkung zu nervös, sieht wahrscheinlich auch irgendwie komisch aus...


----------



## akastylez (15. Dezember 2013)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Moin zusammen und einen angenehmen 3. Advent.
> Bin jetzt endlich in Koblenz gewesen und habe Gr. L und XL gegeneinander (auf`em Parkplatz) getestet. Bin mit 189/92 Grenzgänger zwischen den Größen. Vor Ort gab`s vorher ne Körpervermessung, die nur bestätigte, was ich schon wußte. Bisher habe ich nur 26er MTB`s und ein RR, von da her also 29er Neuland für mich. Die Ausfahrt auf dem Parkplatz hat mich nach den ersten Runden nur noch mehr verwirrt, weil ich mich auf beiden Rädern nicht gut gefühlt habe. Nachdem ich dann 4 schnelle Wechsel gemacht habe, schien vom Trend her XL als geeignet, mit der Option über Vorbau, Spacer und Lenker mein Fahrgefühl zu verbessern.
> Dazu gab es in der späteren Besprechung seitens Canyon die Empfehlung XL Rahmen und ein 50er Vorbau. Das würde die Daseinsberechtigung meines Garmin zumindest auf dem SLX beenden. Egal wenn`s hilft, trotzdem werde ich jetzt mit größer werdendem Abstand zur Testfahrt wieder unsicherer und werde vermutlich noch mal hin. Hab auf eigenen Wunsch noch Zeit bis zum Liefer Termin, von da her wirds passen.
> 
> Ach ne, was ne Aufregung ;-)



Dann nimm lieber das XL wenn Du genau dazwischen liegst...(wenn damit HT-Mäßig fahren willst) wenn es ein Trailbike werden soll, dann die kleinere Ramengröße, damit es schön wendig bleibt.


----------



## Hechler (17. Dezember 2013)

Ob das ein problem wäre  wenn man anstatt eines schon bestellten 6.9 (liefertermin Kw04)  doch lieber ein 7.9 haben will?


----------



## toto28 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hechler schrieb:


> Ob das ein problem wäre  wenn man anstatt eines schon bestellten 6.9 (liefertermin Kw04)  doch lieber ein 7.9 haben will?



Dürfte kein Problem sein hab meine Farbe auch noch vor ner woche gewechselt!

Warum willste jetzt das 7.9?


----------



## Hechler (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich binn der Meinung das der Komponentenmix für 200 euro mehr einfach besser ist. Schon allein LRS und Bremse. War anfangs nicht so ein Freund von GripShift und wollte es in acidstorm. Aber die Farbe nützt mir nix wenn ich hinterher mit den teilen unzufrieden binn und wieder anfange rumzutauschen.


----------



## toto28 (17. Dezember 2013)

Das 7.9 ist ja auch 0.5 leichter und fada ich noch den sponsoring Rabatt bekomme waren's dann nur noch 100 unterschied! Da fällt die Entscheidung dann leicht...


----------



## Twenty9er (19. Dezember 2013)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Moin zusammen und einen angenehmen 3. Advent.
> Bin jetzt endlich in Koblenz gewesen und habe Gr. L und XL gegeneinander (auf`em Parkplatz) getestet. Bin mit 189/92 Grenzgänger zwischen den Größen. Vor Ort gab`s vorher ne Körpervermessung, die nur bestätigte, was ich schon wußte. Bisher habe ich nur 26er MTB`s und ein RR, von da her also 29er Neuland für mich. Die Ausfahrt auf dem Parkplatz hat mich nach den ersten Runden nur noch mehr verwirrt, weil ich mich auf beiden Rädern nicht gut gefühlt habe. Nachdem ich dann 4 schnelle Wechsel gemacht habe, schien vom Trend her XL als geeignet, mit der Option über Vorbau, Spacer und Lenker mein Fahrgefühl zu verbessern.
> Dazu gab es in der späteren Besprechung seitens Canyon die Empfehlung XL Rahmen und ein 50er Vorbau. Das würde die Daseinsberechtigung meines Garmin zumindest auf dem SLX beenden. Egal wenn`s hilft, trotzdem werde ich jetzt mit größer werdendem Abstand zur Testfahrt wieder unsicherer und werde vermutlich noch mal hin. Hab auf eigenen Wunsch noch Zeit bis zum Liefer Termin, von da her wirds passen.
> 
> Ach ne, was ne Aufregung ;-)


 
50er Vorbau? Nicht im Ernst, oder? Bin genauso groß wie du (189cm/93cm SL) und fahre das Bike in XL mit gleicher Geometrie (Aluminium-Variante) und 100er Vorbau...und meine Tendenz geht sogar zum 110er-Vorbau.
Mit einem 50er-Vorbau wirst du sehr gedrängt sitzen und im Wiegetritt bergauf evtl. mit dem Knie am Lenker anschlagen.
Ich würde den Vorbau erst mal lassen wie er ist...und nimm auf keinen Fall Größe L, ist viel zu kurz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja, 50 mm ergaben sich da im Shop aus einer erweiterten Excel Formel, die das Basis PPS System enthielt welches auch Online ist, und da hatte der Kollege noch ein zwei weitere Berechnungen drin.

Ich werde sicher nicht sooo kurz werden, aber richtung 80 mm wirds gehen. Kommt aber ein Thomson Lenker drauf, der nur 6° Back hat.
Schaun mer mal


----------



## Hechler (20. Dezember 2013)

Kennt Jemand die Länge der Sattelstütze bei einem Rahmen Gr. M ?  Sind es 350mm oder 400mm?


----------



## Stiers (20. Dezember 2013)

Hechler schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand die Länge der Sattelstütze bei einem Rahmen Gr. M ?  Sind es 350mm oder 400mm?


 Sind 400mm...


----------



## Hornisborn (21. Dezember 2013)

Am Donnerstag geholt und kam heute zur ersten Fahrt. Bin echt beeindruckt wie schnell es ist! Kenne sonst eigentlich nur mein Fully mit den Fat Albert Reifen. Demnächst müßen mal ein paar Standart Touren verglichen werden, wieviel Zeit man einspart.


----------



## Tom33 (21. Dezember 2013)

geht wie die Hölle, bergauf und bergab - ich bin so froh, mich für das richtige Bike entschieden zu haben


----------



## Hornisborn (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das ist schon der Hammer das Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (21. Dezember 2013)

hier mal mein 8.9er  geändert hab ich:

thomson sattelstütze
selle italia slr titan sattel
bontrager RL griffe mit farblich passenden blauen klemmen
felgendecals abgemacht
schwarze salsa schraubklemme


----------



## akastylez (21. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön


----------



## Plessi69 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Habe bei meinem 6.9 nun die Schwalbe Thunder Burt drauf. Straße einfach nur genial und sauschnell. Im Gelände macht der Reifen auch eine gute Figur. Nässe ist auch ok. Also wer viel Straße fährt kommt an den Thunder Burt nicht vorbei. Beim Gewicht ca. 250 Gramm eingespart. Bisher (300 km) keine Panne.


----------



## Hornisborn (23. Dezember 2013)

Ist bei euch 7.9er Fahrern, das auch so das die RockShox Gabel im Lockout immer noch etwas Federt? Kenne es nur von meiner FOX, das die komplett zu macht.


----------



## Tom33 (23. Dezember 2013)

ja, ein wenig... ist auch gut so, ich vergesse immer wieder mal das Öffnen


----------



## Hornisborn (23. Dezember 2013)

Ok, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Highland-Radler (24. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist normal, dass bei Rock Shox noch etwas Restfederweg vorhanden bleibt.
So, und jetzt gehts mit der Rakete erstmal in den Wald! Schonmal der weihnachtlichen Völlerei vorbeugen...

Frohes Fest alle miteinander!


----------



## Hornisborn (24. Dezember 2013)

Das werde ich auch gleich machen. Weihnachten beginnt mit der Familie erst morgen, da hab ich genug Zeit zum biken. 

Wünsch euch frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## toto28 (24. Dezember 2013)

sidn die decals an den felgen gut zu entfernen?


----------



## Highland-Radler (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr 2014 allerseits! Hier noch ein Bild von der letzten Tour 2013 bei herrlichem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis_1337 (2. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues! Ich warte mal auf mein GC CF 7.9 in sky blue Größe M  
Weiß wer, ob an dem Bike ein Kettenstrebenschutz dran ist? Also so einer mit Klettverschluss oder so


----------



## Henning W (2. Januar 2014)

Dennis_1337 schrieb:


> Frohes Neues! Ich warte mal auf mein GC CF 7.9 in sky blue Größe M
> Weiß wer, ob an dem Bike ein Kettenstrebenschutz dran ist? Also so einer mit Klettverschluss oder so


Liefert Canyon d.h. sollte bei Auslieferung dran sein !


----------



## Highland-Radler (2. Januar 2014)

Ja, Kettenstrebenschutz ist bei Lieferung schon montiert.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (2. Januar 2014)

Merci für die Info - wenigstens noch ein kleines Schmankerl  Wobei die Flaschenhalter umsonst schon cool wären.. naja


----------



## Highland-Radler (3. Januar 2014)

Es gibt nun noch ein weiteres Modell des GC CF SL:
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3282

Sicherlich auch nicht uninteressant. Komplette XT Gruppe inkl. Bremsen, Fox Factory Gabel...


----------



## Dennis_1337 (4. Januar 2014)

Highland-Radler schrieb:


> Es gibt nun noch ein weiteres Modell des GC CF SL:
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3282
> 
> Sicherlich auch nicht uninteressant. Komplette XT Gruppe inkl. Bremsen, Fox Factory Gabel...



Hab überlegt das Bike zu holen, aber da technisch meines Erachtens kein Unterschied zwischen X9 und XT ist, und ich keine Fox Gabel mehr möchte hab ich mich für's normale 7.9er entschieden, außerdem ist es auf dem Papier etwas leichter.. wie's in echt aussieht ist ja wieder was anderes 
Einzig ärgerlich finde ich die coolen blauen Decals auf den Felgen, die auf dem 7.9er nicht sind   Ich glaube ich maile Canyon mal, ob ich die auf meinem Bike haben kann?


----------



## akastylez (4. Januar 2014)

Das kannste Dir abschminken.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (4. Januar 2014)

Machen die nicht, oder?


----------



## akastylez (4. Januar 2014)

Ne.. bei sowas sind die Null flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis_1337 (4. Januar 2014)

Mhhh schade, einerseits kann ichs verstehen - sie müssten die Laufräder die für das SE Modell da sind für mich nehmen und dann gibt's evtl ein Durcheinander.. naja dann lass ichs


----------



## akastylez (5. Januar 2014)

Das machen die schon aus Prinzip nicht...wenn die das bei Jedem machen wollten, würden die mit den Aufbauten gar nicht mehr hinterherkommen und es gäbe ein riesen Durcheinander.


----------



## NiaLux (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Bin neu hier, deswegen vielleicht eine schon gestellte Frage.
Habe das GF CL SL 7.9 vor den Festtagen  bestellt und wollte nur kurz fragen, ob einer mir Erfahrungsberichte zu den doch sehr dünn profilierten Reifen  von Conti geben kann. 
Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass die Reifen bei schlammigen Verhältnissen nicht grad so optimal sind. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Tom33 (5. Januar 2014)

habe die XKing auch runter geschmissen, wollte tubeless fahren. Aber so schlecht fand ich die dennoch nicht, probier die doch einfach mit weniger Druck aus.


----------



## NiaLux (5. Januar 2014)

Ok, so werde ich es auch mal machen! KW 7 ist das Ding da, hoffentlich etwas früher und hoffentlich kommt der Schnee dann nicht!
Aber die 1700 Spline kannst du nicht tubless fahren oder?


----------



## Dennis_1337 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir das Teil auch geordert, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die 1700 Splines nicht Tubeless fähig sein sollen ? Ist doch heutzutage fast jeder LRS. 
Du hast auch die Team Replica Farbe, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiaLux (5. Januar 2014)

Also ich meine die 1700 Spline wären nicht tubeless


----------



## NiaLux (5. Januar 2014)

Frabe ist auch Team replica, ja! Das andere gefiel mir nicht, und der zweite grünton fällt nicht so auf!


----------



## Tom33 (5. Januar 2014)

sind Tubless ready, das Felgenband ist bereits geklebt und die Ventile liegen bei...


----------



## NiaLux (5. Januar 2014)

Ok!
Denke aber, dass ich mit schlauch fahre, sonst wird's langfristig was teuer! Weil vom flicken halte ich nicht all zu viel!


----------



## Tom33 (5. Januar 2014)

wieso? gerade mit Schlauch hat man doch eher eine Panne


----------



## NiaLux (5. Januar 2014)

Da ist aber der schlauch billiger als einen neuen Reifen zu kaufen!
Welches Modell ist den hie oft vertreten und seid ihr noch zufrieden damit?


----------



## Dennis_1337 (5. Januar 2014)

Was meinst du jetzt? Welchen Schlauch ? Ich fahre den Conti MTB Light an meinem Fully.. überraschend pannenfrei bei "nur" 130g pro Schlauch(26"), nur einmal auf der Karwendelrunde wegen eines spitzen Steins einen Platten gehabt in Kombi mit Nobby Nic Evos - ansonsten überragend!
Hier für 29"
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31793_Schlauch-MTB-29-Light.html

P.S. ich habe das Gefühl ich bin der Einzige mit dem 7.9er in black sky


----------



## Tom33 (6. Januar 2014)

hendricks schrieb:


> Da ist aber der schlauch billiger als einen neuen Reifen zu kaufen!


aber das ist doch ein großer Vorteil der Schlauchlosen, es kann kein Schlauch kaputt gehen und die kleinen Löchlein (von Dornen u. ä.) im Mantel werden ja verschlossen. Ich musste 2010/11 nach fast jeder Fahrt einen Schlauch wechseln, irgendwo hatte scheinbar ein Depp ständig Dornenzweige ausgelegt. Das hatte sich mit Schlauchlos erledigt und eine Panne hatte ich dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Januar 2014)

Also Tubeless ist generell schon teurer als mit Schlauch, da man die Milch ca. alle 3 Monate komplett erneuern muss (bei mir schon nach 6 Wochen). Wenn natürlich bei jeder Tour ein Schlauch platzt oder man bei montieren erstmal 2 Schläuche zerstört dann natürlich nicht .. Dann sollte man sich aber mal Gedanken um den richtigen Luftdruck/Schlauch machen bzw. die richtige Technik beim Reifen montieren

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Highland-Radler (6. Januar 2014)

hendricks schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Bin neu hier, deswegen vielleicht eine schon gestellte Frage.
> Habe das GF CL SL 7.9 vor den Festtagen  bestellt und wollte nur kurz fragen, ob einer mir Erfahrungsberichte zu den doch sehr dünn profilierten Reifen  von Conti geben kann.
> Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass die Reifen bei schlammigen Verhältnissen nicht grad so optimal sind.
> Vielen Dank


 
Naja, die X-King Reifen sind ja von Haus aus eher für trockene Bedingungen geeignet. Bei Schlamm gibts bessere, aber wenns trocken ist, sind sie optimal, rollen sehr gut! Ich habe schon einigen Sätze auf meinem alten 26 Zoll Bike gefahren und war begeistert. Allerdings ist die 2,2 Zoll Variante sehr schmal. Ich favorisiere die 2,4er, die bieten deutlich mehr Komfort und Sicherheit. Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht genau, ob es die als 29er gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (6. Januar 2014)

Kann das nur bestätigen. Wenn man im nassen auf normalen Waldwegen bleibt gibt's keine Probleme. Bei Steinen und kleineren Wurzel kann man schon sehr schnell wegrutschen.


----------



## NiaLux (12. Januar 2014)

Also verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass ihr 26 Schläuche auf ner 29er Felge fahrt?
Hab das jetzt schon das zweite mal gehört, bin mir da aber unsicher ob das so gut ist:/


----------



## Dennis_1337 (12. Januar 2014)

Wie kommst du nun darauf?


----------



## DaBot (13. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

ich spiele grade mit dem Gedanken, mir ein CF SLX 9.9 zuzulegen. Zwecks Gewichtsbeschränkung werde ich die  DT Swiss ONE XR 1501 Spline gegen die XM 1501 wechseln müssen (bin da zu nahe am Limit dran).

Ich hatte bisher aber noch nie mit Tubeless zu tun. Ab Werk montiert ist das ganze dann mit Felgenband, ohne Schlauch und Milch? Milch muss in Tubeless immer drin sein, richtig? Kleinere Löcher verschliessen sich selbst, aber wenn was größeres ist, kann man dann auch einen Schlauch reinziehen (vorrausgesetzt Felgenband ist drin)? Wann ist kein Felgenband drin?

Fragen über Fragen, danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Tom33 (13. Januar 2014)

so muss es übrigens aussehen, dann fühlt es sich am wohlsten


----------



## NiaLux (13. Januar 2014)

Sorry, hatte mich verlesen! Mein Fehler mit den 26er schlauchen.
Denke werde mir dann noch ein Satz Schwalbe NN holen!
Lohnt sich der evo im Vergleich zum Performance?


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2014)

DaBot schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich spiele grade mit dem Gedanken, mir ein CF SLX 9.9 zuzulegen. Zwecks Gewichtsbeschränkung werde ich die  DT Swiss ONE XR 1501 Spline gegen die XM 1501 wechseln müssen (bin da zu nahe am Limit dran).
> 
> ...



Luftdichtes Felgenband ist ab Werk bei den XR drin und es werden auch die Ventile für die Felgen ab Werk in einer Tüte mitgeliefert. Bei den XM mußte mal auf der DTswiss Homepage schauen. Wenn Du auf tubeless umsteigen willst, kommt der Schlauch raus, Ventil eindrehen, Mantel aufziehen, Milch rein, stoßartig auf 3 bar aufpumpen, es knallt weil der Mantel aufs Felgenhorn gedrückt wird, losfahren damit sich alles schön verteilt. Fertig und dicht. Wie lange es dicht bleibt hängt vom Reifen und der Karkasse (Seitenflanke) ab. Man kann ein gutes Modell erwischen oder auch mal Pech haben dass es länger dauert bis es dicht wird. Video von Schwalbe mit Anleitung gibt es bei youtube. Alle 3 Monate die Menge an Milch kontrollieren, die trocknet ein und man muß neu auffüllen.


----------



## Tom33 (13. Januar 2014)

> stoßartig auf 3 bar aufpumpen"


mir ist das mit einer Pumpe noch nicht gelungen... die Fahrerei zur Tanke nervt auch, deshalb habe ich mir jetzt Druckluft-Kartuschen bei ebay besorgt - 20 Stück mit Gewinde für 13€ - jetzt habe ich einen Vorrat für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## DaBot (13. Januar 2014)

Top, danke für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (14. Januar 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> mir ist das mit einer Pumpe noch nicht gelungen...



Klar, jeder Hub ein Stoß. Hängt halt nur vom Volumen ab, ob der Reifen sich ins Horn setzt.


----------



## Twenty9er (14. Januar 2014)

Mein Verständnis ist,
...auch mit Schlauch muss sich der Reifen ins Felgenhorn setzen. Das geht mit jeder Pumpe, die den notwendigen Druck - nach meiner Erfahrung je nach Reifen auch mal 3,5bar - erreicht.
Ohne Schlauch braucht es meist nen Kompressor, da beim Aufpumpen einiges an Luft entweicht, daher braucht man ordentlichen Luftdurchsatz...


----------



## Hornisborn (14. Januar 2014)

Das war mit etwas Ironie auf Tubless bezogen. Sonst hast du vollkommen recht. 
Hab es sogar mal mit meiner SKS Aircon 6.0 geschafft.


----------



## Hornisborn (14. Januar 2014)

Hier meins auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (14. Januar 2014)

Jipppiii mein CF SL 7.9 ist gestern gekommen  
Sogar 1,5 Wochen früher als angekündigt!

Hier frisch aufgbaut 









Bei uns hats leider Schnee seit heute, sonst wäre ich gern gefahren  So mussten es bloß ein paar runden um die Blöcke tun






Und das passiert, wenn man mit einem Cutter Messer meint die Schaumstofffolie wegmachen zu müssen  Schiebt lieber den Finger unten rein und schneidet am Finger entlang - lieber der Finger als das Carbon ^^ 
Minikratzer an der Strebe bei der Bremsaufnahme.. *macht dem Carbon aber nix, oder ?!* Das Teil wirkt so filigran  

Alles in allem bin ich schon mal echt zu frieden - wo ich aber wirklich etwas enttäuscht bin ist, dass die Krone der Gabel tatsächlich weiß ist, anstatt schwarz wie bei Canyon auf der Seite 





komplett nackt ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Bike Computer Aufnahme/Sender Empfänger wiegt das Teil nachgewogen 10,43kg .. also fast genau nach Angabe.. mit XT Pedalen, Bike Computer Aufnahme und 2 Flaschenhalter komme ich auf 10,86kg.. allerdings wird noch der Sattel und die Stütze getauscht.. dann ists gut.

Die GripShifts sind vom ersten Eindruck her der Oberhammer!!! Freu mich schon so das Teil zu rocken


----------



## Tom33 (14. Januar 2014)

Dennis_1337 schrieb:


> wo ich aber wirklich etwas enttäuscht bin ist, dass die Krone der Gabel tatsächlich weiß ist, anstatt schwarz wie bei Canyon auf der Seite...



sei froh, sieht doch in weiß viel besser aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highland-Radler (14. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch! Du wirst bestimmt viel Spaß mit dem Teil haben!
Gebe Tom recht, mir gefällt es mit der weißen Gabelkrone auch besser!


----------



## Hornisborn (14. Januar 2014)

@ Dennis 1337, ist das ein Rahmen in Größe M? Mir fällt nur gerade auf, das mein Oberrohr ab dem Sattel zur Strebe nach hinten viel mehr abknickt. 

Die Krone in weiss finde ich definitv passender.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (15. Januar 2014)

Ja der is M. Bin 1,78m und hab eine SL von 86cm...passt auf wie angegossen Muss ich sagen! 
Aber der kleine Kratzer im Rohr bei der strebe macht nix, oder ?


----------



## Highland-Radler (15. Januar 2014)

Dennis_1337 schrieb:


> Aber der kleine Kratzer im Rohr bei der strebe macht nix, oder ?



Nee, mach dir mal keinen Kopf, der ist ja wirklich minimal und nur an der Oberfläche. Es wird sicher nicht der letzte Kratzer sein, den das gute Stück wegstecken muss...


----------



## Tom33 (15. Januar 2014)

oder einfach fahren bis man nix mehr sieht... da ist auch irgendwo ein Kratzer


----------



## Highland-Radler (15. Januar 2014)

Meins hat auch schon die ersten Blessuren. Letzten Sonntag hat's mich das erste Mal ordentlich aufs Maul gepackt. Und das auf einer Ortsdurchfahrt auf Asphalt mit gemeinem Rauhreifüberzug. Aua


----------



## daproblem (15. Januar 2014)

@Dennis_1337
schönes Rad. Hab gesehen das du den Kettler Montageständer benutzt, zufrieden damit?


----------



## Dennis_1337 (15. Januar 2014)

Warum seids ihr denn alle keine solchen Heulsusen wie ich ?  Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich fahre echt viel finde ich, aber ich hasse Kratzer und dergleichen - auch wenns ein MTB ist und das halt so ist 

@Highland-Radler 
den Rahmen au erwischt ? 

@daproblem
bissla offtopic:
jo, hab ihn mir diesen Sommer zusammen mit meinem Vater gegönnt und wir benutzen ihn gemeinsam... er für sein Carbon RR und Carbon MTB.. und ich für mein Fully und das Canyon jetzt.. halten alle super - bloß nehme ich vorsichtshalber wie man sieht immer ein Tuch und wickel das ein paar mal rum und mach die Klemme nicht so fest zu.. so, dass es halb hebt und nicht rum wackelt.
Der hält bombenfest, in jeder Höhe und Lage, Drehrichtung usw - haben es immer am Oberrohr geklemmt! mit der Sattelstütze klappts aber auch
das schwerste was dranhängt ist mein Fully mit 12,5 kg.. macht keine Anstalten sich zu bewegen.. die Ablage ist auch super mit Löchern für T-Griff Inbusschlüssel und ein paar anderen Sachen - das grün ist nich so der Hammer, aber egal  habe aber keine Referenz zu Topeak oder Park Tool Ständern.. aber ich würde nie so viel Kohlen dafür ausgeben.. wer viel schraubt fährt wenig sagt man ja


----------



## daproblem (15. Januar 2014)

Besten Dank für das Feedback. Die grüne Farbe lässt mich aktuell noch zögern 
Btw. mach dir nichts aus Kratzern, unter Dreck sieht man sie nicht.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (15. Januar 2014)

Kein Ding, man hilft ja gern  Ach, das ist doch eigentlich völlig egal behaupt ich jetzt mal  
Ja darum gehts kaum, ich hab da so schiss, dass es die stablilität beeinflusst - aber dann dürfte man quasi nie damit fahren.. also schwamm drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (15. Januar 2014)

Dennis_1337 schrieb:


> Jipppiii mein CF SL 7.9 ist gestern gekommen
> Sogar 1,5 Wochen früher als angekündigt!
> 
> Hier frisch aufgbaut
> ...




Mann so ein schönes Bike...und wo wirds eingespannt...AM OBERROHR....
Ich dachte es hat sich nun mal überall rumgesprochen das man gerade CARBON - RAHMEN nicht am Oberrohr im Montageständer
einspannt...!!! (steht übrigens schon lange seit Jahren auch im mitgeliefertem Manual - Aufbauanleitung - Heft!!!)

Ich würde heutzutage nicht mal Alu - Rahmen aufgrund der dünnen Wandstärke am Oberrohr einspannen!

Immer an der Sattelstütze....!!!


----------



## Dennis_1337 (15. Januar 2014)

vom spannen kann ja gar keine Rede sein, da war ja noch die Polsterfolie drum rum und das Handtuch mehrmals gewickelt und die Klemme nicht mal fest zugemacht, nur so dass es nicht wackelt.. es wird ja wohl jetzt nicht kaputt sein^^


----------



## Highland-Radler (16. Januar 2014)

@Highland-Radler
den Rahmen au erwischt ?

Nein, der Rahmen hat nix abbekommen. Pedal und Lenkergriff sind jetzt natürlich ziemlich verkratzt. Vielleicht hat sich diese "Impact-Protection-Unit" am Oberrohr schon bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Highland-Radler (16. Januar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Die grüne Farbe lässt mich aktuell noch zögern



Wieso, die würde doch optimal zur Canyon-Teamlackierung passen...


----------



## daproblem (16. Januar 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Immer an der Sattelstütze....!!!



Erneut off topic, 
wie löst  man das bei einer Reverb Stealth, die Aufgrund der gekürzten Leitung max. 5 cm aus dem Rahmen gezogen werden kann (ohne jedes mal den Remotehebel abzubauen)?


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Januar 2014)

daproblem schrieb:


> Erneut off topic,
> wie löst  man das bei einer Reverb Stealth, die Aufgrund der gekürzten Leitung max. 5 cm aus dem Rahmen gezogen werden kann (ohne jedes mal den Remotehebel abzubauen)?


 
Überhaupt nicht. Ich hänge meine Carbon Bikes auch schon immer am Oberrohr, aber komplett ohne Klemmkraft und ohne Räder. Servicearbeiten wo man viel Kraft ausüben muss mach ich lieber auf dem Boden mit Bike ständer. Aber man kanns auch übertreiben, so labil ist Carbon auch nicht, reagiert halt nur empfindlich auf punktuelle Belastung, deshalb sollte man aufs festziehen verzichten.


----------



## Tom33 (17. Januar 2014)

mal eine Frage, welche Sattelstützenklemme muss ich für das SL 7.9 nehmen? Die Stütze hat ja 30,9mm, aber die Klemme? Ich will eine ohne Schnellspanner, da ich den Sattel eh nie runter lasse...


----------



## Hechler (17. Januar 2014)

Die original Sattelklemme hat 35mm Durchmesser. Ich habe mir eine Procraft PRC SPC1 in 34,9 mm geholt,konnte sie aber noch nicht anbringen weil das Rad ist leider noch nicht da. Da kann ich noch nicht sagen ob die 0,1mm etwas ausmachen


----------



## Tom33 (17. Januar 2014)

34,9 hatte ich vermutet, die 35mm sind ja wohl ein eher seltenes Maß... wann kommt dein Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hechler (17. Januar 2014)

KW: 06   es dauert nicht  mehr lang.


----------



## Tom33 (17. Januar 2014)

3 Wochen... das ist lang 

Na ja, evtl. bestelle ich mal eine Klemme, vllt. irgendwo einen Schnapper.


----------



## Hornisborn (17. Januar 2014)

Hmm, interessant. In welcher Farbe nimmt du die und mach mal bitte nen Bild?


----------



## Tom33 (17. Januar 2014)

wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit eine Schwarze werden... welche ist noch offen.


----------



## Tom33 (18. Januar 2014)

Hechler schrieb:


> Die original Sattelklemme hat 35mm Durchmesser. Ich habe mir eine Procraft PRC SPC1 in 34,9 mm geholt...


hehe, die habe ich mir auch gerade bestellt und erst hinterher an deinen Beitrag gedacht... nächste Woche wissen wir mehr


----------



## Hornisborn (18. Januar 2014)

Ah, hatte ein bisschen was durcheinander gebracht. Dachte du hast dir schon die Procraft PRC SPC1 bestellt. Deswegen auch die Frage nach der Farbe. Will ja nur wissen, wie das grün wirkt! ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (18. Januar 2014)

achso... ich denke, das grün passt nicht so richtig, habe das Ding in schwarz bestellt.


----------



## Hechler (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## Tom33 (21. Januar 2014)

Sodele, das Teilchen ist da und drangebaut 

















Leider ist das Licht im Radkeller nicht so besonders.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit, hatte ich auch den leicht nach hinten gewanderten Sattel bemerkt und gefixt.

Ach ja, die Canyon Schelle wiegt 48gr...

Ach ja 2, ich wußte das ich die Maße schon mal gesehen hatte... und zwar auf der Schelle  Es sind 35mm.


----------



## Hornisborn (21. Januar 2014)

Na das hat sich doch gelohnt! Bei meiner nächsten Teile Bestellung, pack die auch mit ein.


----------



## Hechler (22. Januar 2014)

Ja genau so hab ich mir das gedacht    Sieht Klasse aus! Mit wieviel NM hast du sie Angezogen  volle 6,5?


----------



## Tom33 (23. Januar 2014)

Habe erstmal nur 4Nm am Dremo eingestellt... verdrehen ließ es sich nicht. Am WE will ich endlich wieder damit fahren.


----------



## heiko4492 (23. Januar 2014)

hi habe min Canyon cf sl 7.9 heute auch bestellt in größe L 
farbe Team replica


habe mich gegen den rahmen größen finder entschieden der sagte größe M bei 177 und 84 Schrittlänge


----------



## Hornisborn (23. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch und wie lange musst du warten?


----------



## alcatraz7375 (23. Januar 2014)

heiko4492 schrieb:


> hi habe min Canyon cf sl 7.9 heute auch bestellt in größe L
> farbe Team replica
> 
> 
> habe mich gegen den rahmen größen finder entschieden der sagte größe M bei 177 und 84 Schrittlänge


 
Dann hoffe ich dass du glücklich wirst mit der Rahmengröße.
Habe aktuell das CF SL 7.9 in L zu Hause stehen. Bin 176cm und habe 89cm!!! Schrittlänge.
Geht meiner Ansicht nach schon aber ich würde gerne kompakter sitzen. Denke das Teil geht zurück. Werde mir die Rahmengröße M bestellen und eventuell über den Vorbau die Sitzposition anpassen.
Bist du den Rahmen in L schon gefahren??


----------



## filiale (24. Januar 2014)

da bin ich mal gespannt ob L nicht zu groß ist.Da sitzt du bei 177 wie ne streckbank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (24. Januar 2014)

mit 184 / 90 und finde ich L perfekt... sehe das auch eher skeptisch.


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (24. Januar 2014)

servus zusammen, da hier ja einige ein cf slx fahren, könntet ihr mir vielleicht bei einer Frage helfen.
welchen tretlagerstandard hat der Rahmen? PF?wenn ja,welchen, oder gar BB30?
konnte auf der Homepage leider nix finden.
die breite des tretlagers wäre ebenfalls hilfreich.
danke schonmal für eure Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Januar 2014)

Bei 177 und 84 SL passt M perfekt. Außer man fährt wirklich nur geradeaus Schotter und kann auf jegliche Wendigkeit verzichten

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (24. Januar 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> servus zusammen, da hier ja einige ein cf slx fahren, könntet ihr mir vielleicht bei einer Frage helfen.
> welchen tretlagerstandard hat der Rahmen?



Bei meinem CF SLX ist ein Pressfit mit 41mm Durchmesser und Länge 89,5mm verbaut. Müsste bei mir ein Shimano SM-BB94-41A sein.
Siehe auch hier was zu den Standards: Hier

Was ich aber immer noch gerne wüsste welche Maße der IS-Steuersatz hat, Oben 41 oder 42 mm unten vermutlich 52mm? Wer weiss hier was?


----------



## Tom33 (24. Januar 2014)

sagt mal, welche Beläge sind bei der Elixir 5 serienmäßig verbaut?


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (24. Januar 2014)

Theo_Neandonly schrieb:


> Bei meinem CF SLX ist ein Pressfit mit 41mm Durchmesser und Länge 89,5mm verbaut. Müsste bei mir ein Shimano SM-BB94-41A sein.
> Siehe auch hier was zu den Standards: Hier
> 
> Was ich aber immer noch gerne wüsste welche Maße der IS-Steuersatz hat, Oben 41 oder 42 mm unten vermutlich 52mm? Wer weiss hier was?



optimal,danke dir!

dann funzts, meine hollowgram kurbel zu montieren!

danke für die Info


----------



## heiko4492 (24. Januar 2014)

habe nun doch noch von L auf M gewechselt


----------



## Hornisborn (24. Januar 2014)

@Tom33 keine Organischen, da sie bei nässe schreien. Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Tom33 (24. Januar 2014)

ich weiß nicht welches die lauten sind... die ab Werk sind bei meinem Rad jedenfalls keine Quietscher.



heiko4492 schrieb:


> habe nun doch noch von L auf M gewechselt


 gute Entscheidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (24. Januar 2014)

Die Organischen sind die leisen, haben aber ein etwas höheren Verschleiß.  Die anderen sind die Sintermetallbeläge, härter und halten länger.Ich schau morgen mal, bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher, ob sie schreien.


----------



## AMR_7500 (24. Januar 2014)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Die Organischen sind die leisen, haben aber ein etwas höheren Verschleiß.  Die anderen sind die Sintermetallbeläge, härter und halten länger.Ich schau morgen mal, bin mir gerade nicht mehr sicher, ob sie schreien.


 
Hatte bei mir ma die Sintermetall Beläge verbaut...unfahrbar und einfach nur nervig laut bei jedem Bremsvorgang. Nach einer Tour wieder rausgeschmissen und auf die organischen gewechselt.


----------



## Hornisborn (24. Januar 2014)

Die sind halt nur etwas fürs trockene Wetter! ;D


----------



## Tom33 (25. Januar 2014)

also gut, dann kommen die organischen wieder rein, die von Avid - bin ja mit denen zufrieden... und die gibt es sogar gepimpt. Kosten zwar auf Alu-Träger 3€ mehr, wiegen aber nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (25. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mir gerne auch das CF SL 7.9 kaufen, bin mir jedoch in der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher. Bin 164cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 76 cm. Denkt ihr das S passt?


----------



## Hornisborn (25. Januar 2014)

Wusste ich garnicht, das es die auch auf Aluplatten gibt. Fährst du mit dem irgendein größeres Rennen mit? Will auch eins fahren, kann mich aber erst im April festlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (25. Januar 2014)

Wer hier "Schrei" Probleme bekommt, dem kann ich entweder ne Shimano XT Scheibe empfehlen oder Trick Stuff Beläge. Fahre das auf ner XO welche im Auslieferungszustand Sintermetall Beläge verbaut hatte. Bei hohem Tempo waren die leise, aber im niedrigen Bereich hörte sich das übel an. Innerhalb der Garantie Zeit ist ein Komponeneten Mix u. U. nicht ganz unproblematisch

Habe im übrigen ein CF SLX 9.9 bestellt. Nach Probefahrt auf dem Canyon Parkplatz für XL entschieden. Kommt ein etwas kürzere Vorbau drauf.
Habe 189 cm / 92 cm. 

Gruß, Königwagner


----------



## Tom33 (25. Januar 2014)

nene, bloß nichts ändern, die Bremse ist super wie sie ist - deswegen will ich auch unbedingt die gleichen Beläge kaufen...



Hornisborn schrieb:


> Wusste ich garnicht, das es die auch auf Aluplatten gibt. Fährst du mit dem irgendein größeres Rennen mit? Will auch eins fahren, kann mich aber erst im April festlegen.


bin ich auch durch Zufall drüber gestolpert...

Ein MTB Rennen ist nicht geplant, allerdings will ich den Strombike-Marathon mitfahren. Der wird offiziell "geführte Ausfahrt" genannt, hat es aber in sich - werden meist 90km und 2000Hm, davon viele auf Single-Trails. Die 400 Startplätze sind immer innerhalb von Stunden weg... Meine Ziele liegen eher in den Bergen, mit dem RR will ich im Juli den Tannheimer und vllt. noch ein Event Ende August fahren


----------



## heiko4492 (25. Januar 2014)

hat den jemand mal ein Foto wo die 20mm spacer rausgenommen sind und der Vorbau negativ angebaut ist.
Fahre das an meinem bmc te01 xx1 auch so


----------



## Tom33 (25. Januar 2014)

rechts der Kollege fährt so...


----------



## heiko4492 (25. Januar 2014)

wenn das rahmen Größe M ist dann passts


----------



## Tom33 (25. Januar 2014)

sind beides L...


----------



## heiko4492 (25. Januar 2014)

misst man die Körpergröße mit oder ohne schuhe?


----------



## Tom33 (25. Januar 2014)

Ohne


----------



## DaBot (27. Januar 2014)

Mein SLX9.9 kam am Freitag, leider kann ich's verletzungsbedingt im Moment nicht fahren 

Nur eine kurze Nachfrage, ob ich da jetzt richtig liege: Der serienmäßige XKing ist nicht tubeless-fähig korrekt? Jedenfalls entnehme ich das der Continental-Seite so...


----------



## filiale (27. Januar 2014)

ja und nein, laut continental sind nur die "protection" modelle tubeless fähig. aber das stimmt nur zur hälfte. man kann JEDEN reifen tubeless fahren. protection bedeutet eine stabilere seitenwand und somit ist diese "dichter" als bei normalen reifen. aber mit ein wenig geduld bekommt man auch die normalen reifen tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (27. Januar 2014)

Macht also uU schon Sinn darauf zu hören. ;-) Was wäre denn eine Alternative zum XKing von Schwalbe? Racing Ralph? Möchte gerne Tubeless fahren um Gewicht zu sparen. Werden wohl hauptsächlich Waldwege sein, eher wenige Trails. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Tom33 (27. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du Milch da hast, kannst Du die Innenwände der Reifen schon mal bearbeiten. Einfach einpinseln und trocknen lassen, danach wieder einpinseln... damit soll dann die Luft besser halten.

Vllt. probiere ich die Racesport auch, allerdings hätte ich wohl mit den Protektion ein besseres Gefühl. Außerdem musste ich bei einem normalen Schwalbe NN ständig nachpumpen, währendessen dies der Tubeless NN nur einmal im Monat benötigte.


----------



## Hornisborn (27. Januar 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Ein MTB Rennen ist nicht geplant, allerdings will ich den Strombike-Marathon mitfahren. Der wird offiziell "geführte Ausfahrt" genannt, hat es aber in sich - werden meist 90km und 2000Hm, davon viele auf Single-Trails. Die 400 Startplätze sind immer innerhalb von Stunden weg... Meine Ziele liegen eher in den Bergen, mit dem RR will ich im Juli den Tannheimer und vllt. noch ein Event Ende August fahren



Ende Juni, ist hier eins in der Nähe, bei dem ich mitfahren werde. Bin mal gespannt, wie das so alles abläuft und für die Trans Schwarzwald interessiere ich mich sehr. Mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## NiaLux (27. Januar 2014)

Bin auch mal auf die Reifen gespannt, auch wie die Xking´s sich bei dem Sauwetter verhalten. Vermute mal, dass man die nach 2 Ausfahrten gegen ein Schwalbe NN tauscht!


----------



## Tom33 (27. Januar 2014)

bin die XKing ein paar Touren gefahren, mit niedrigem Druck gingen die eigentlich. Wenn es ambitionierter sein soll, dann würde ich aber zu tauglicheren Winter-(Matsch)reifen greifen. Es reicht ja nicht nur den Trail bergauf fahren zu können, gutes Spurverhalten und Grip in Kurven und beim Bremsen stehen ja auch ganz oben auf der Liste.

Ich fahre den Specialized Ground Control hinten und den Purgatory vorne (beides 2,3) mit Drücken zwischen 1,3 und 1,6bar. Der Purgatory ist echt top... wo ich normal schon längst gelegen hätte, baut der wieder Grip auf und fängt das Rad. Auch über bemooste nasse und dicke Wurzeln geht der sauber und ohne Überraschungen drüber. Der Ground Control ist auch sehr gut, aber wenn es richtig schlammig wird, reißt der Grip bergauf schon mal ab (greift aber irgendwann wieder). Über die Wurzeln geht es nicht ganz so sauber und rutsch ab und an mal weg (aber quasi mit Ankündigung).

Reine Schlammreifen gehören mMn. verboten. Wenn man sich damit einen Trail hochwühlt, oder bergab gut in die Bremse langt, richtet man schon arge Schäden an. Die gehören echt nur in den Wettkampf.


----------



## khrika (27. Januar 2014)

DaBot schrieb:


> Mein SLX9.9 kam am Freitag, leider kann ich's verletzungsbedingt im Moment nicht fahren
> 
> Nur eine kurze Nachfrage, ob ich da jetzt richtig liege: Der serienmäßige XKing ist nicht tubeless-fähig korrekt? Jedenfalls entnehme ich das der Continental-Seite so...



Fahre den Xking schon seit Monaten Tubeless. Mit Conti Milch absolut kein Problem. Ab und zu mal kurz nachpumpen und fertig. 1.8 Bar und der läuft hervorrangend.


----------



## NiaLux (27. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt, lass mich einfach mal überraschen und nehme mir den Luftdruck mal Intensiv vor!?

Was habt ihr den noch an Teilen geändert? Puncto Gewicht und Fahrspass?


----------



## Mrpolo9n (27. Januar 2014)

Habe mein 7.9 auch auf tubeless umgerüstet (xking + m1700) - war kein Problem. 

 Zum Thema Gewicht werde ich zuerst Sattel, Sattelstütze und Klemme vornehmen... Und wenn wieder was in der Portokasse ist, gibts ein neuen Lrs. 

So sind locker -500g drinne


----------



## Tom33 (27. Januar 2014)

Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> So sind locker -500g drinne


das wären dann deutlich unter 1400gr... Was gibt es da bezahlbares?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiaLux (27. Januar 2014)

dt-swiss-xr-1501-spline kriegst du manchmal gebraucht, aber Top Zustand für um die 500€!
Soviel Geld muss man dann schon in die Hand nehmen, weil sonst ist das Quatsch!


Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> Habe mein 7.9 auch auf tubeless umgerüstet (xking + m1700) - war kein Problem.
> 
> Zum Thema Gewicht werde ich zuerst Sattel, Sattelstütze und Klemme vornehmen... Und wenn wieder was in der Portokasse ist, gibts ein neuen Lrs.
> 
> So sind locker -500g drinne



Ich denke er meinte die 500g Gewicht auf die anbauteile bezogen!


----------



## Tom33 (27. Januar 2014)

dann hätte man sich auch gleich das SLX 9.9 kaufen können... Ich finde die M1700 völlig ausreichend, eigentlich sogar richtig prima und wegen 300gr mehr als einen halben Tausender versenken? Ich hatte mir am Vorgänger Rad auch tolle LR eingebildet, schneller war ich damit auch nicht. Ist doch alles nur fürs Ego


----------



## Mrpolo9n (27. Januar 2014)

hendricks schrieb:


> dt-swiss-xr-1501-spline kriegst du manchmal gebraucht, aber Top Zustand für um die 500€!
> Soviel Geld muss man dann schon in die Hand nehmen, weil sonst ist das Quatsch!
> 
> 
> Ich denke er meinte die 500g Gewicht auf die anbauteile bezogen!



Jep ich meinte die gelisteten Anbauteile.

@Tom33. mein Ego braucht das jetzt . 
Ich werde die m1700 auch erstmal fahren und wenn ich denke es wird Zeit gibt's eben en 2.lrs


----------



## NiaLux (27. Januar 2014)

So werde ich es auch machen!
So eine Carbonsattelstütze sieht auch einfach besser aus!


----------



## DaBot (27. Januar 2014)

Ich hab heute als Erstes mal die GripShift rausgeworfen, das war so geplant, und gegen X0-Shifter getauscht, ist mir einfach lieber. Auch wenn die Optik schon gut war. Aber Optik ist halt nicht alles.


----------



## Tom33 (27. Januar 2014)

bezieht sich auf Stütze und Sattel... ja, so ein bisschen pimpen muss schließlich sein 

Bei mir steht das MTB nur an zweiter Stelle, wollte was Ausgleichendes zum Rennrad. Deshalb steht hier Preis / Leistung im Vordergrund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khrika (27. Januar 2014)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ich hab heute als Erstes mal die GripShift rausgeworfen, das war so geplant, und gegen X0-Shifter getauscht, ist mir einfach lieber. Auch wenn die Optik schon gut war. Aber Optik ist halt nicht alles.



Und ich würde nie mehr was anderes wollen  Stütze und Lenker wurden durch Ritchey Trail Carbon ersetzt auf dem SLX 9.9.


----------



## NiaLux (28. Januar 2014)

Weiß eigentich jemand, wieviel Gramm die Sattelstütze auf die Wage bringt?


----------



## Mrpolo9n (28. Januar 2014)

Habe von meinem 7.9 die Iridium 3 mal gewogen waren stolze 330g

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom33 (28. Januar 2014)

original Stütze + Sattel = 590gr


----------



## NiaLux (28. Januar 2014)

danke sehr!
also kann man da ja schon sehr leicht 130g einsparen


----------



## Hornisborn (28. Januar 2014)

Passend zur Klemme die hier mit etwas über 150gr vielleicht?  http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31531_PRC-SP2-Carbon-Sattelstuetze.html


----------



## Tom33 (28. Januar 2014)

haut nicht hin... die wird als 400er in 30,9 sicher an die 180gr wiegen.


----------



## Hornisborn (28. Januar 2014)

Auf der Seite, steht das bei Gewicht für die 27,2 mm / 350 mm. Deswegen etwas über 150gr. War wohl zu Optimistisch 
Hab hier im Forum das dazu gefunden. http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5152/procraft-sattelstutze-prc-sp2


----------



## DaBot (28. Januar 2014)

Ich bin immer noch unschlüssig welche Reifen ich für Tubeless nehmen soll  XKing, Racing Raphael oder Rocket Ron? Und in welcher Version? Was sind so eure Erfahrungen? Wird wohl hauptsächlich auf Waldautobahnen gehen. Was ist da der beste Kompromiss aus Pannenschutz, Gewicht und Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Tom33 (28. Januar 2014)

Bei überwiegend Waldautobahnen würde ich mir den leichtesten draufschnallen und Tubeless fahren... Kommen Trails ins Spiel dann eher eine Variante mit SnakeSkin.



Hornisborn schrieb:


> Auf der Seite, steht das bei Gewicht für die 27,2 mm / 350 mm. Deswegen etwas über 150gr. War wohl zu Optimistisch
> Hab hier im Forum das dazu gefunden. http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-5152/procraft-sattelstutze-prc-sp2


das ist die 350er 

Preislich ist die aber in Ordnung, etwas über der KCNC und die wiegt 180gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (28. Januar 2014)

Das hab ich gesehen, sollte nur zu evtl. besseren Einschätzung dienen.


----------



## Tom33 (28. Januar 2014)

das tut es 

sollte die Alu mal abnippeln, dann wäre das jedenfalls eine Option.


----------



## mcycle (28. Januar 2014)

hi!
ich habe mir CF SL 7.9 SE in weiss bestellt
mir wurde durch pps Grösse M empfohlen, trotzdem habe ich
Größe L bestellt! jetzt bin ich aber etwas unsicher. Ich bin 183cm mit 87cm Sl

auf dem rose war ich etwas beengt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüsse


----------



## nikaalbee (29. Januar 2014)

ging mir auch so!


----------



## Königwagner (29. Januar 2014)

mcycle schrieb:


> hi!
> ich habe mir CF SL 7.9 SE in weiss bestellt
> mir wurde durch pps Grösse M empfohlen, trotzdem habe ich
> Größe L bestellt! jetzt bin ich aber etwas unsicher. Ich bin 183cm mit 87cm Sl
> Grüsse




Mach dir keine Sorgen, das paßt sicher 

Habe 189 / 92 cm und bin L und XL gefahren. Empfohlen wurde mir L, aber das war mir echt zu gedrungen. Bekomme jetzt XL und werde auf ein 80er Vorbau wechseln. Das paßt dann auch


----------



## Tom33 (29. Januar 2014)

so denke ich auch... 184 / 90 und L passt mir sehr gut, da werden die 1-2 cm bei Dir auch keine Verrenkungen erfordern


----------



## mcycle (29. Januar 2014)

Danke euch


----------



## heiko4492 (29. Januar 2014)

Habe mir letzte Woche das Canyon cf sl 7.9 in größe M bestellt
jetzt bin ich an überlegen ob ich nicht doch mal das Canyon lux  7.9 ausprobiere da ich ja schon ein 29er BMC Hardtrail besitze.
Hat den schon jemand das Lux mal gefahren und hat evl mal ein paar bilder
gruß


----------



## NiaLux (30. Januar 2014)

Dann würde ich das lassen!Bin das Lux Gefahren, Super Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (30. Januar 2014)

Schau mal hier in den Lux Thread. Geiles Bike um es kurz zu machen 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Highland-Radler (1. Februar 2014)

Heute lag die neue BIKE im Briefkasten. Ist ein 2000 €-Hardtail-Test drin. Das CF 7.9 hat die meisten Punkte bekommen!


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

Highland-Radler schrieb:


> Heute lag die neue BIKE im Briefkasten. Ist ein 2000 €-Hardtail-Test drin. Das CF 7.9 hat die meisten Punkte bekommen!



Und das ohne den ADAC


----------



## Tom33 (1. Februar 2014)

So muss das


----------



## Highland-Radler (1. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Und das ohne den ADAC


 Wollen wir's hoffen...


----------



## Hechler (3. Februar 2014)

Kennt Jemand die Klemmbauhöhe vom Canyon Iridium 3-0 Vorbau  beim CF 6.9?  Sind es 40mm wie beim Ritchey WCS  oder 42mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsonicx (4. Februar 2014)

Würde gerne bei meinem 6.9 hinten auf Schnellspanner umrüsten.
Muss ich irgendwas dabei beachten bevor ich hier mal einfach drauf los kaufe?

Danke


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

was willst du denn drauf los kaufen ?


----------



## Tom33 (4. Februar 2014)

vor allem warum?


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

vielleicht will er gewicht sparen ? oder kein multitool für felge ausbauen zum reifenflicken mitführen ?


----------



## Tom33 (4. Februar 2014)

es doch genug andere Möglichkeiten um Gewicht zu sparen... und ein bisschen Werkzeug hat man doch eh immer dabei, oder nicht?!

Ich finde es nur verwunderlich, das jemand freiwillig auf dieses Feature verzichten möchte.


----------



## Highland-Radler (4. Februar 2014)

xsonicx schrieb:


> Würde gerne bei meinem 6.9 hinten auf Schnellspanner umrüsten.
> Muss ich irgendwas dabei beachten bevor ich hier mal einfach drauf los kaufe?
> 
> Danke





xsonicx schrieb:


> Würde gerne bei meinem 6.9 hinten auf Schnellspanner umrüsten.
> Muss ich irgendwas dabei beachten bevor ich hier mal einfach drauf los kaufe?
> 
> Danke



Meinst du einen Schnellspanner für die Steckachse (so wie am Vorderrad) oder einen klassischen Schnellspanner statt der Steckachse? Zweites wird meiner Meinung nach nicht funktionieren da es ja ganz andere Ausfallenden sind als.


----------



## xsonicx (4. Februar 2014)

...das Ihr aber auch für alles immer eine Begründung braucht 

@ Highland-Radler

Genau wie am Vorderrad. Danke


----------



## Highland-Radler (4. Februar 2014)

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--14073.html?gclid=CLH2kO2xsrwCFVDLtAodN2sAPw

Von DT Swiss gibts die mit einer Art Schnellspannhebel. Müsste gemäß der Produktbeschreibung eigentlich passen. Aber ohne Gewähr, habs nicht selbst ausprobiert...


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

wir suchen nur deshalb eine begründung weil wir ja vllt. noch was lernen können


----------



## xsonicx (4. Februar 2014)

...lernen muss wahrscheinlich ich noch sehr viel....aber wird schon

..und manche Dinge kann man nicht verstehen oder nachvollziehen   ...mir geht's um das Werkzeuglose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

ah ok, werkzeuglos. aber findest du das nicht ein wenig teuer was die für das teil verlangen ? ein multitool, mit dem man unterwegs auch mal den vorbau oder lenker anziehen kann, oder nen seilzug tauschen, macht da doch mehr sinn, oder ? ich kenne niemanden der nicht wenigsten ein minimal tool dabei hat. entweder in einer minimal satteltasche wo schlauch und multitoold reinpaßt, sonst nichts, oder notfalls in der trikot tasche.
nur mal so als idee. dann kannst du mit weniger mehr erreichen. ein multitool wiegt gerade mal 50-80 gramm und ist sehr klein wenn man nur das auswählt was man auch tatsächlich braucht. das hat dann 5-6 werkzeuge dran, nur für den notfall, und das reicht auch aus.


----------



## Highland-Radler (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, da gebe ich Filiale recht. Die Kohle wäre mir das Ding nicht wert, zumal es auch wirklich kein Hexenwerk ist die Achse mit einem Innensechskantschlüssel mal schnell rauszuschrauben. Bin allerdings auch kein Racer, dem es im Fall einer Panne auf jede Sekunde ankommt... Da arbeite ich lieber noch nen bisschen an meiner Form und veruche die Sekunden auf der Strecke rauszuholen...


----------



## Highland-Radler (5. Februar 2014)

War heute an meinem freien Nachmittag ne Runde Schlamm-Biken


----------



## NiaLux (6. Februar 2014)

Nächste Woche soll es bei mir soweit sein, laut Bestellbestätigung! Hoffe das es aber noch diese Woche kommt, kann es nämlich so langsam nicht mehr abwarten wenn ich die ganzen Räder und Fotos so sehe!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NiaLux (6. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade die e-Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad sich im Aufbau befindet!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tom33 (7. Februar 2014)

Servus,

da die Schrauben der Bremssattelbefestigung bereits anfangen zu rosten, möchte ich diese durch Titanschrauben ersetzen. Weiß jemand welche Größe ich beim CF SL 7.9 bestellen muss?


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

Wieso schraubst Du die nicht raus und misst nach ?


----------



## Tom33 (8. Februar 2014)

und wieso bist Du noch nicht im Bett?


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

um frühaufstehern wie dir zu helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (8. Februar 2014)

aha 

na ja, vllt hat ja jemand was brauchbares mitzuteilen... allerdings eilt es nicht, ich habe die Schrauben entrostet und mit etwas Fett wieder ansehnlich gemacht.


----------



## NiaLux (8. Februar 2014)

Guck doch mal bei Canyon auf der Seite! Unter Service findest du explosionszeichnungen mit den einzeln aufgeführten Komponenten! Auch schrauben etc!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (8. Februar 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da die Schrauben der Bremssattelbefestigung bereits anfangen zu rosten, möchte ich diese durch Titanschrauben ersetzen. Weiß jemand welche Größe ich beim CF SL 7.9 bestellen muss?




Durchmesser: M6, Länge: 10 bis 15mm für die PM-Aufnahme + Länge die für den Bremssattel, Unterlegscheiben und evtl Adapter benötigt wird. Letzteres lässt dich ja problemlos messen.


----------



## Tom33 (8. Februar 2014)

danke 



hendricks schrieb:


> Guck doch mal bei Canyon auf der Seite! Unter Service findest du explosionszeichnungen mit den einzeln aufgeführten Komponenten! Auch schrauben etc!



guter Tipp, ist aber leider nichts nutzbares zu finden... ich hatte es schon erfolglos bei Avid versucht.


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2014)

Die Angabe ist aber auch sehr grob. Je nach Rahmen darf die Schraube keine 3-4mm zu lang sein.


----------



## NiaLux (8. Februar 2014)

Einfach ausbauen und zum Fachhändler damit gehen


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (8. Februar 2014)

nene, ich bin gestern Abend über eine günstige(?) Seite gestolpert und wollte gleich bestellen - das Rad stand aber daheim. Ausmessen werde ich hinkriegen, nur warte ich jetzt erst mal ab...


----------



## Muesch (10. Februar 2014)

Morgen hole ich mein 6.9 in Acid Storm ab. Mir war die Ausstattung Nebensache. Habe komplette XTR die ich montiere und SLR Laufradsatz. Da ich noch ein AL Rahmen habe werde ich die Komponenten tauschen und habe somit ein tolles Zweitrad. Bin sehr gespannt wenns fertig ist und welches Gewicht ich damit erreiche...

Allen viel Spaß mit den Bikes


----------



## NiaLux (11. Februar 2014)

Ich werde meins am Samstag abholen, wohl ein 7.9!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Februar 2014)

welchen Luftdruck fahrt ihr so? 
Conti sagt ja 3.5-4.5 Bar. Das ist ganz schön viel...


----------



## Tom33 (13. Februar 2014)

mit den XKing bin ich mit ca. 2bar gefahren... (~85kg), weniger würde vmtl. auch gehen, aber mit Schlauch wollte ich nichts riskieren. Wenn es wieder trockener ist, will ich die Tubeless fahren, dann mit 1,2-1,6bar.


----------



## NiaLux (13. Februar 2014)

Conti kann viel, wenn der Tag lang ist!


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Februar 2014)

3.5bar finde ich recht viel. Auf Asphalt super , aber im Gelände hoppelt Mammut rum. Wie kann man nur solche Werte empfehlen??


----------



## Hornisborn (13. Februar 2014)

Fahr den auch mit 2 bar


----------



## NiaLux (13. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wollen die sichergehen, dass sich keiner beschweren kann, dass man einen Durchschlag hat!


----------



## Muesch (13. Februar 2014)

Fahre auch den X-King. Auch 2 Bar. 1,8 geht auch ganz gut bei sehr trockenen Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highland-Radler (13. Februar 2014)

Bringe 90kg auf die Waage und fahre die Contis schon seit ca. 2 Jahren (auch schon am alten Bike) mit max. 2 Bar, die 2,4er Version sogar mit etwas weniger. Hatte bisher keinen einzigen Snake-Bite. Fahre dabei mit dem MTB bestimmungsgemäß fast ausschließlich im Gelände. Die Empfehlung von Conti kann man meiner Meinung nach getrost vergessen. 
4 Bar im Gelände sind bestimmt kein Spaß...


----------



## NiaLux (13. Februar 2014)

Ja, wer's mag


----------



## NiaLux (15. Februar 2014)

Da ist das Ding!


----------



## NiaLux (17. Februar 2014)

Mal ne kurze frage!
Hatte am 2 Tag natürlich den ersten plattenreifen! Wie pflegt ihr die steckachse? Bisschen Vaseline oder was nehmt ihr da? Soll ja nicht schmieren, einfach dass die Achse gut ins Gewinde geht?


----------



## Hornisborn (17. Februar 2014)

Hab ne Tube Mehrzweckfett aus dem Baumarkt. http://www.amazon.de/Nigrin-74145-M...8&qid=1392653802&sr=8-3&keywords=allzweckfett


----------



## NiaLux (17. Februar 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Twenty9er (18. Februar 2014)

hendricks schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze frage!
> Hatte am 2 Tag natürlich den ersten plattenreifen! Wie pflegt ihr die steckachse? Bisschen Vaseline oder was nehmt ihr da? Soll ja nicht schmieren, einfach dass die Achse gut ins Gewinde geht?


Ich schmeiß mich weg....


----------



## DaBot (19. Februar 2014)

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp, suche eine Alternative zu den XR1501 Laufrädern, wollte eigentlich XM1501, da hier das Gewichtslimit bei 110 Kg liegt, im Gegensatz zu 100 kg bei den XRs. Da die aber ewig nicht lieferbar sind, überlege ich jetzt nach einer anderen Möglichkeit im Bereich 1600g, 700€ und Limit 110kg. Danke für euere Tipps!


----------



## Tom33 (19. Februar 2014)

heute war Ruhetag, deshalb hatte ich Zeit zum Basteln...

Der Gabelschaft wurde um 1cm gekürzt und bei der Gelegenheit da vorne alles frisch geschmiert. Da hatte sich schon ganz schön viel braune Pampe angesammelt (~900km, aber jedes mal mit Schlammpackung). Die Sattelstütze raus und ebenfalls sauber gemacht und frisch mit Carbonpaste wieder versenkt. Die DT Swiss Aufkleber der Felgen wurden auch etwas dezimiert. So sieht es etwas dezenter aus... Zum Schluß dann die Egg Beater angeschraubt, das Einklicken braucht vmtl. einige Zeit der Gewöhnung.

Frage an die Egg Beater Fahrer, habt ihr das beiliegende schwarze Plastedingens zw. Schuh und Cleat verbaut? Bin aus der Anleitung nicht so ganz schlau geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muesch (19. Februar 2014)

Fahre auch Egg Beater. Ohne die schwarzen unterleger bin ich schwerer aus den Pedalen gekommen. Kommt aber auf den Schuh an meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tom33 (19. Februar 2014)

ok... morgen fahre ich eine längere Tour, da kann ich ja genug probieren.


----------



## Königwagner (19. Februar 2014)

@Tom33: mach mal lieber das Plastedingens an deiner Gabel ab und dreh den Vorbau auf negativ, dann klappt`s auch mit den Egg Beater`n


----------



## Tom33 (20. Februar 2014)

aha, ganz toller Rückschluss 

das Plastedingens hält den Dreck einigermaßen ab und den Vorbau drehe ich vllt. im nächsten Leben. Wenn ich gestreckter hocken will, dann fahre ich das Gerät hinter dem CF


----------



## DaBot (20. Februar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, der Marsh Guard ist der Hammer! Grade beim Nightride wenn man eh nix sieht und dann noch der Modder auf Brille und Lampe ist, hat sich das teil sowas von bewährt! Und ich war schon echt verzweifelt...


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (21. Februar 2014)

@Tom33 
Was für ein Sattel ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (21. Februar 2014)

das ist ein Selle Italia SLR Titanium... war ursprünglich am RR, nur da für mich nicht fahrbar.


----------



## Twenty9er (21. Februar 2014)

DaBot schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp, suche eine Alternative zu den XR1501 Laufrädern, wollte eigentlich XM1501, da hier das Gewichtslimit bei 110 Kg liegt, im Gegensatz zu 100 kg bei den XRs. Da die aber ewig nicht lieferbar sind, überlege ich jetzt nach einer anderen Möglichkeit im Bereich 1600g, 700€ und Limit 110kg. Danke für euere Tipps!


Notubes ZTR Arch EX /Tune King+Kong/Sapim D-Light+Laser oder CX Ray. Mit anderen Naben landest du bei knapp über 1600g.


----------



## DaBot (26. Februar 2014)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass ihr Wasser im Rahmen habt? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass beim Putzen Wasser durch die Zugführung-Zugänge eindringt und evtl auch vom durch den Dreck fahren, das dann nur "schleppend" wieder unten an der Bohrung austritt. Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass ich versuchen werde, das zukünftig zu vermeiden, was ja auch nicht ganz einfach ist bei entsprechender Benutzung, ist das "schädlich"? Und gibts eine Möglichkeit das sonst wie zu vermeiden oder einfach raus zu bekommen?


----------



## DaBot (26. Februar 2014)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Notubes ZTR Arch EX /Tune King+Kong/Sapim D-Light+Laser oder CX Ray. Mit anderen Naben landest du bei knapp über 1600g.


Danke!


----------



## Highland-Radler (26. Februar 2014)

DaBot schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass ihr Wasser im Rahmen habt? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass beim Putzen Wasser durch die Zugführung-Zugänge eindringt und evtl auch vom durch den Dreck fahren, das dann nur "schleppend" wieder unten an der Bohrung austritt. Jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass ich versuchen werde, das zukünftig zu vermeiden, was ja auch nicht ganz einfach ist bei entsprechender Benutzung, ist das "schädlich"? Und gibts eine Möglichkeit das sonst wie zu vermeiden oder einfach raus zu bekommen?


Hatte das Problem bisher nicht bzw. wenn, dann war es so geringfügig, das es mir nicht aufgefallen ist. Du nimmst doch hoffentlich keinen Hochdruckreiniger zum sauber machen, oder.


----------



## DaBot (26. Februar 2014)

Ne ganz normaler Gartenschlauch und so eine Bürste für den Schlauch. Scheint aber schon zu viel zu sein.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (27. Februar 2014)

Also einfach raus bekommt man es wenn man die Sattelstütze raus nimmt und den Rahmen dann einfach ausschüttet.


----------



## DaBot (27. Februar 2014)

Daran hab ich auch gedacht aber ich will's nicht verteilen. Hab jetzt mit so einem Pfeifeneiniger-Dingens das Loch sauber gemacht, dann ist der Dreck raus und alles ist gut ;-)


----------



## triathlonstefan (5. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich steige vom triathlon auf mountainbiken  um wegen Nachwuchs! möchte mir ein 6.9 sl kaufen und einen kinderfahradanhänger zulegen passt das wegen der steckachse am Canyon ? habe gelesen das Canyon kein Schnellspaner verbaut hinten


----------



## NiaLux (5. März 2014)

Die steckachse kannst du nicht tauschen, kannst nur schnellspanner für die steckachse nachrüsten! Wie sieht es den damit aus, wenn du den Hänger an de sattelstütze fest machst!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazznova (5. März 2014)

Bin heute mal ein Specialized SJ COMP HT 29 in Größe M gefahren und irgendwie auf dem Geschmack gekommen ein HT zu kaufen.
Also nach Recherche bei Canyon und den Rahmengrößenfinder komme ich bei meiner SL von 78cm und Größe von 171cm auf Größe S.

Wenn ich die Geometrien vom Specialized mit dem Canyon vergleiche ( M mit S ) kommt mir auf Papier das S echt zu kein vor zumal ich das M nicht schlecht fande.

Stimmt das PPS?


----------



## NiaLux (5. März 2014)

Da würde ich doch schon eher zum M tendieren!
Mein guter bekannte hat M bei 169cm und ähnlicher SL!


----------



## NiaLux (5. März 2014)

Sonst hinfahren und testen!


----------



## uxmax (5. März 2014)

"Bestellung wird zusammengestellt.." kam gestern als Mail. Vielleicht wird's ja noch was zum Wochenende


----------



## Twenty9er (6. März 2014)

jazznova schrieb:


> Bin heute mal ein Specialized SJ COMP HT 29 in Größe M gefahren und irgendwie auf dem Geschmack gekommen ein HT zu kaufen.
> Also nach Recherche bei Canyon und den Rahmengrößenfinder komme ich bei meiner SL von 78cm und Größe von 171cm auf Größe S.
> 
> Wenn ich die Geometrien vom Specialized mit dem Canyon vergleiche ( M mit S ) kommt mir auf Papier das S echt zu kein vor zumal ich das M nicht schlecht fande.
> ...


Canyon fällt deutlich kürzer aus als Specialized, daher sind die Größen nur mit den Geometrieangaben vergleichbar aber nicht anhand der Bezeichnung S oder M...
Am besten auch den Reach statt der Oberrohrlänge für den Vergleich heranziehen, dadurch wird Einfluss unterschiedlicher Sitzwinkel eliminiert.


----------



## jazznova (6. März 2014)

Jo, das Oberrohr beim Specialized ist zwar 2mm länger aber der Reach ist 5mm kürzer....somit ist wohl das Specialized das kleinere, oder?


----------



## NiaLux (6. März 2014)

So erstehe ich das auch! Bei 5mm Unterschied würde ich das M nehmen und den Vorbau anpassen!


----------



## triathlonstefan (7. März 2014)

Hallo, ich würde so gern ein canyon cf 6.9 sl kaufen problem ist der kinderanhänger, habe heut bei canyon angerufen bezgl. Der steckachse.Mann kann wohl mittels adapter die steckachse austauschen oder umbauen es würde dann trotzdem nicht jeder anhänger passen.Aber das beste ist das Canyon dann keine garantie mehr auf den rahmen gibt weil sie den carbon rahmen nicht auf solche kräfte geprüft haben. Bin jetzt echt entäuscht und frustriert weil ich mich schon darauf eingeschossen hatte. Fährt einer von euch das bike mit anhänger? ?. Habe kein bock auf rahmenbruch


----------



## triathlonstefan (7. März 2014)

Hallo, ich würde so gern ein canyon cf 6.9 sl kaufen problem ist der kinderanhänger, habe heut bei canyon angerufen bezgl. Der steckachse.Mann kann wohl mittels adapter die steckachse austauschen oder umbauen es würde dann trotzdem nicht jeder anhänger passen.Aber das beste ist das Canyon dann keine garantie mehr auf den rahmen gibt weil sie den carbon rahmen nicht auf solche kräfte geprüft haben. Bin jetzt echt entäuscht und frustriert weil ich mich schon darauf eingeschossen hatte. Fährt einer von euch das bike mit anhänger? ?. Habe kein bock auf rahmenbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uxmax (7. März 2014)

"Canyon Bestellung zur Abholung bereit"  yeeha - Dienstag 10:00 ist es soweit _=)


----------



## NiaLux (7. März 2014)

Sehr gut!


----------



## mm_bike (7. März 2014)

triathlonstefan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde so gern ein canyon cf 6.9 sl kaufen problem ist der kinderanhänger, habe heut bei canyon angerufen bezgl. Der steckachse.Mann kann wohl mittels adapter die steckachse austauschen oder umbauen es würde dann trotzdem nicht jeder anhänger passen.Aber das beste ist das Canyon dann keine garantie mehr auf den rahmen gibt weil sie den carbon rahmen nicht auf solche kräfte geprüft haben. Bin jetzt echt entäuscht und frustriert weil ich mich schon darauf eingeschossen hatte. Fährt einer von euch das bike mit anhänger? ?. Habe kein bock auf rahmenbruch


 
Fahre Thule Chariot Anhänger für 1 Kind mit neuem Adapter für X12 Steckachse. Habe auch das 6.9 und dabei keine Probleme mit der Kombination.
Klar dass der Bike-Hersteller hier sich von jeder Gewährleistung freispricht. Kommt aber auch ganz darauf an was Du mit dem Anhänger machst - eine Tour auf Fahrrad- und Forstwegen mit gemäßigtem Tempo sollte sicher kein Problem sein. Kritischer kann es sicher werden wenn es mit Anhänger und 2 Kindern voll beladen auf eine heftige Alpentour geht.
Man muss sich ja auch mal klar machen dass die Bikes heftige Geländeaktionen aushalten müssen - unstabil ist da sicher nichts gebaut. Aber je nach Belastung macht irgendwas alles schlapp.


----------



## matuu78 (8. März 2014)

So meins ist auch endlich da!


----------



## NiaLux (8. März 2014)

Dann kann's ja gleich bei dem Traumwetter auf die erste Tour gehen!


----------



## Tom33 (8. März 2014)

na dann viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uxmax (8. März 2014)

Du Glücklicher Viel Spass und so


----------



## triathlonstefan (8. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, unsicherheit bleibt natürlich bei der Kombi Carbon und Anhänger. Aber du hast recht man fährt damit ja auch nicht auf wilden Trails


----------



## tditdi (8. März 2014)

Eine Anhängfreigabe gibt keiner, z.b. bei Cube steht's auch drin, es gibt genug die mit Carbonrahmen Hänger ziehen.
Seh da bei X12 Achse z.b. Von Weber(teuer) oder Eigenbau gar kein Problem.
Bei Schnellspanner würd ich drauf achten das wie bei den einfacheren Carbonmodellen z.b. auch von Cube die Ausfallenden nicht komplett Carbon sind (dort ist Alu einlaminiert, erst bei den teuren Modellen komplett Carbonausfallende und teilweise noch kein X12), das arbeitet schon ganz schön im Chariotbetrieb.

Od einfach zum Hänger ziehen dazu noch nen günstigen 29er kaufen, 3fach Kurbel ist Pflicht, Systemgewicht ist eh Wahnsinn, bergab schiebt der Hänger und man braucht nen großen Gang und bergauf gehen auch oft die Gänge aus


----------



## Trekki (8. März 2014)

Hänger 10kg, Kind 10kg, etwas Spielzeug, Windel, Proviant 5kg -> 25kg die an einer Stelle Kräfte einbringen, wo keine vorgesehen sind. Ich finde die Antwort von Canyon sehr ehrlich, sie sagen doch nur dass sie keine Ahnung haben und Dir daher auch nichts Garantieren.

Habe selbst sehr viele Jahre meine Kinder im Hänger kutschiert, jedoch immer am  Trekkingrad. Bei Abfahrten musste ich aber immer darauf achten, dass der Hänger mir nicht das Hinterrad weg schiebt, einmal ist es mir bei einer Notbremsung doch passiert. War eine sehr unangenehme Situation. Also als Tipp von mir: treib es nicht zu wild, das Gespann kann sich in Grenzsituationen eigenartig verhalten.


----------



## uxmax (12. März 2014)

Bike gestern abgeholt und auch gleich mal schön eingefahren. Ohne Worte - hab fast nicht zurückgefunden  
Anonsten habe ich noch ein paar Fotos hochgeladen. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe! Cheers


----------



## DaBot (12. März 2014)

Falls es für denen oder Anderen interessant sein sollte: ich hatte ein ganz brutales Knacken beim Fahren. Geholfen hat das Ausbauen des Gewindes der hinteren Achse (die mit der Klemmschraube arretiert ist), sauber machen und mit Carbon-Montagepaste wieder einbauen. Gleiches gilt für die Sattelstütze, inklusive Tauschen der Klemme gegen eine Procraft und anziehen mit 6Nm. Paste ist von Motorex, mit der von Dynamic hab ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die hat bei mir das Knacken noch verstärkt, war aber eine Ältere.


----------



## Tom33 (13. März 2014)

Aha, die Dynamic habe ich auch... das Knacken kam aber bei mir vom Dauerbeschuss mit Dreck und Wasser, denn nach dem Reinigen und mit frischer Paste war immer Ruhe. Allerdings habe ich jetzt ein Knacken aus dem vorderen Bereich. Die Gabel war draußen und das Lager wurde neu geschmiert, da kann es ja eigentlich nur noch vom Lenker / Vorbau kommen?


----------



## DaBot (13. März 2014)

Ich glaube wirklich, dass die Paste alt war oder was weiss ich. Hatte im Laden auch noch keiner gehört. Wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Motorex auch gut ist obwohl weniger weit verbreitet, wie mir im Laden gesagt wurde ;-)

Was dein Knacken angeht: Wenn die Lager noch ganz sind, wovon wir einfach mal ausgehen ;-) kommt es wahrscheinlich von da. Hatte ich an einem anderen Rad auch, war die Verbindung Lenker/Vorbau, da hier auch viel Dreck rein kam.


----------



## Tom33 (13. März 2014)

Mein Dynamic ist von 2012, nicht wirklich alt, oder? Die mitgelieferte Canyon hatte ich bisher nicht verwendet, wäre auch einen Versuch wert. Die Lager sind sicher noch ok, das Rad hat knapp 1100Km runter... Ich will heute eh nicht fahren, da ist Zeit zum Basteln


----------



## Highland-Radler (13. März 2014)

Interessant... Habe das mit Knacken auch und konnte es bisher nicht lokalisieren. Habe bisher die Kettenblattschrauben gereinigt, bisschen gefettet und festgezogen, sattelstütze gereinigt, neue Carbonpaste drauf. Lag aber anscheinend nicht an den beiden Sachen. Versuchs jetzt auch nochmal mit dem Schmieren der Steckachsen und Lenker/Vorbau. Wenns daran nicht liegt, kommt die Kurbel dran.Mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (13. März 2014)

Vorsicht, nicht die Achse, das hat bei mir auch nix geholfen, sondern das Gewinde, das mit der Schraube geklemmt ist, die auch das Schaltauge festhält. Einfach ein Stück aufdrehen, dann kann man das Gewinde raus nehmen.


----------



## Highland-Radler (13. März 2014)

O.K., danke! Das werde ich mal machen. Melde mich, ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## khrika (13. März 2014)

Super Hobel weil: Der gleiche wie ich hab 
Ich hatte immer ein Knacken wegen dem aussen verlegten Bremsschlauch, dieser klatschte immer gegen den Rahmen wenn ich über einen Buckel gefahren bin. Kabelbinder hat dem Klacken den Gar ausgemacht. Eine Frage hätte ich noch an euch SLX 9.9 fahrer: 
Folgendes Problem, die vordere Bremschscheibe läuft ein wenig unwuchtig, darum streifen die vorderen Bremsbacken und klingen... Zuerst habe ich mir gedacht ok die 180er Bremsscheibe ist vergoben, vielleicht habe ich zu fest gedrückt... Nach dem Austausch einer einer neuen musste ich feststellen das die neue genau gleich unwuchtig läuft. Daher kann es nicht die Bremsscheibe sein. Mein nächster verdacht ist das die 6 Loch halterung irgendwie nicht ganz genau ausgerichtet ist. Hat jemand schon mal so ein Problem gehabt? Gibt es hierfür einen Lösungsansatz? Hoffe ich konnte mein Problem irgendwie sinngemäss erklären.
Hilfe ist sehr willkommen.

Gruss
Chris


----------



## NiaLux (18. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Hat vielleicht einer Erfahrung damit, ob es für die Gripshifter weichere Lösungen der Griffe gibt?


----------



## DaBot (18. März 2014)

Hatte damals mal geschaut, leider nicht wirklich was gefunden, daher sind die bei mir raus geflogen. Es sollen aber angepasste Ergons kommen in diesem Jahr.


----------



## lespaul1 (20. März 2014)

So. Bestellung abgeschickt. 7.9 in M. Hoffen wir mal das es bald kommt. Verfügbar ist es.


----------



## matuu78 (20. März 2014)

Glückwunsch. Bin super zufrieden. Nur Sattel & Stütze ab ich getauscht.


----------



## lespaul1 (20. März 2014)

Sattelstütze und Lenker habe ich eh vor durch Carbonteile zu tauschen. Sattel werde ich mal testen wie er passt. Laufräder werde ich nächstes Jahr dann vielleicht tauschen. Aber warum tauschen alle hier die Sattelstütze?
Wie zufrieden sind die 7.9 Fahrer mit den Gripshiftern?


----------



## DaBot (20. März 2014)

Würde auch die Stütze tauschen wollen, nur um ein bisschen Gewicht zu sparen. Was gibts da zu einem vernünftigen Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matuu78 (20. März 2014)

Ich gab mir ne kcnc und nen tune needle geholt.

Gripshift bin ich schon früher gefahren und auch jetzt total zufrieden.


----------



## lespaul1 (20. März 2014)

Hast du ein aktuelles Bild?


----------



## Highland-Radler (20. März 2014)

Dachte auch erst, den Sattel tauschen zu müssen, bis ich das erste mal damit gefahren bin. Er passt optimal zu meinem Hintern, für mich sehr bequem, auch nach mehreren Stunden noch.  Aber das muss jeder selbst ausprobieren. Jede Arsch ist anders...

Hatte kürzlich das Problem, dass die vordere Bremse sehr stark vibriert hat, dachte erst, das mit der Gabel was nicht stimmt... Hab jetzt mal die Bremsscheibe gereinigt, Beläge etwas mit Schleifpapier behandelt, Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet. Nach erster Testfahrt eben auf der Straße wars wesentlich besser. Hoffe mal, die Sache ist nun erledigt...
Hatte jemand von euch auch schonmal das Problem? Ach so: Hab das 7.9 mit elixir 5 und SID RL.


----------



## NiaLux (21. März 2014)

Ja, seid Mittwoch!
Werde deine Problemlösung mal nutzen, Super!


----------



## Tom33 (21. März 2014)

ein bisschen auch bei meinem, aber erst seit die Beläge zur Hälfte runter sind...


----------



## Highland-Radler (21. März 2014)

Könnt schon sein, dass die Belagstärke ne Rolle spielt. Vielleicht werden die irgendwie "instabiler" je dünner der Belag ist. Werde am Wochenende wieder ne größere Runde fahren, mal sehen, ob danach immer noch Ruhe is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triathlonstefan (21. März 2014)

Hallo, hab den Eindruck das die meisten hier das 7.9 fahren ich selbst komme vom triathlon und habe da die lustigsten sachen gesehen!!!  Hochgezüchtete superleichte bikes wo jedes gramm zählte und im wettkampf voll beladen mit werkzeug und verpflegung alles wieder zunichte machten.meiner meinung und erfahrung von 10 jahren triathlon das gewicht ist zwar wichtig aber um 500 gramm feilschen, oft auch ein griff ins klo sein kann. Ich meine viel aufpreis aber wenig effekt wegen 100gramm. Von daher schwanke ich noch zwischen dem 6.9 und dem 7.9 ist die sram schaltung und speziell Grip shift so viel besser???? Mit sponsoring liegen da zwar nur 100 euro aber Grip shift, da bin ich skeptisch.


----------



## NiaLux (21. März 2014)

Definitiv das 7.9!!!! Die Gabel ist besser und generell der Mix an Ausstattung ist deutlich besser! Es lohnt sich!


----------



## matuu78 (21. März 2014)

Ich gab mir, lass mich Lügen vor ca. 18 Jahren, die erste Gripshift gekauft und ich find die einfach klasse. Außerdem wollte ich die SID haben und fand auch die Felgen besser. 

BTW. Fahre wieder original Sattel und Stütze... Man sollte entweder auch den Sattel anschließen oder keinen Schnellspanner haben...


----------



## Highland-Radler (21. März 2014)

Mein Kumpel hat das 6.9, ist zweifelsohne ein super Bike, aber ich habe mich auch fürs 7.9 entschieden. Hauptgründe waren die Gabel (Hab bisher immer Rock Shox-Gabeln gefahren, Top-Funktion, fast keine Wartungsarbeiten. Kenne einige Leute, die mit ihren Fox-Gabel immer wieder Probleme mit Ölverlust etc. haben. Halte außerdem bei ner 100 mm Gabel nix von dem CTD-System, find ich bei Rock Shox besser: entweder blockiert oder offen und gut isses...) und die Grip-Shift Schaltung. Schaltung ist natürlich ne Frage des Geschmacks. Geb dir aber recht, dass man die Entscheidung nicht von ein paar 100 Gramm abhängig machen sollte.


----------



## Tom33 (22. März 2014)

Ich denke auch, das das 7.9 die besser Wahl ist. Zumindest für den, der mit Gripshift keine Probleme hat. Ich würde es immer wieder kaufen 



matuu78 schrieb:


> IFahre wieder original Sattel und Stütze... Man sollte entweder auch den Sattel anschließen oder keinen Schnellspanner haben...


oh, überall Verbrecher unterwegs... die Procraft Carbonschelle ist recht preiswert und wurde bei einigen verbaut...



 



der Sattel bleibt eh immer oben - ich fahre doch keinen Trial


----------



## cabriolix (25. März 2014)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> hier mal mein 8.9er  geändert hab ich:
> 
> thomson sattelstütze
> selle italia slr titan sattel
> ...



Schönes Rad. Welche Rahmengröße hast Du?
Edit: Leider wird das Bild nicht mit zititert. Der Besitzer des Rades wird es aber schon wissen, welches Rad gemeint ist. Bin hier nicht so oft unterwegs, kann man den usern keine PN schicken?


----------



## lespaul1 (25. März 2014)

So, meins ist nun da. 
Sehr geil. Werde aber die Sattelstütze tauschen gegen eine mit 25mm Offset. Vorbau ist auch schon gedreht. Bin sehr beeistet vom Fahrverhalten im Trail. Wahnsinn wie mal im Vergleich zum 26iger mit dem tags zuvor gefahren bin (gleiche Strecke).
Fazit: Rad darf bleiben. Karton kommt auf den Dachboden.


----------



## Königwagner (29. März 2014)

Vor 3 Wochen angekommen und jetzt nahezu fertig. Neue Teile verbaut:
Lenker: Thomson All Mountain Karbon, 6° back, 12 mm rise, 730 mm breit
Vorbau: Tune Geiles Teil 4.0, 85 mm, 8° negativ verbaut
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR, 135 g
Sattelstütze: 3T Doric Team Karbon
Klickis: CB Egg Beater 3, rot

Gr. XL so gewogen: 9,7 kg

Macht Spaß, aber das wißt ihr ja


----------



## matuu78 (1. April 2014)

Ich hab seit gestern ein komisches Knacken aus dem Antriebsbereich. Jemand ne Idee??


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaBot (1. April 2014)

Dito. Immer wieder  eine Quelle ist die Achse bzw Achsaufnahme oder Sattelstütze. Alles ausbauen und mit Carbonpaste einschmieren. Hab aber auch grade eins das ich nicht orten kann. Am Renner wars die Umwerferschelle, vielleicht ähnliches Problem an der Stelle wo der Umwerfer angeschraubt ist. Ansonsten kaputte Lager der Pedale oder die Gewinde der selben. Bei neuen Rädern normal nicht das Tretlager. Das ist alles was mir so einfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketiger2 (2. April 2014)

Oder vom Rahmen selber, es soll schon CF 29 Rahmen geben, die komplett auseinandergebaut rappeln und knistern.


----------



## biketiger2 (2. April 2014)

Oder vom Rahmen selber, es soll schon CF 29 Rahmen geben, die komplett auseinandergebaut rappeln und knistern.


----------



## biketiger2 (2. April 2014)

Oder vom Rahmen selber, es soll schon CF 29 Rahmen geben, die komplett auseinandergebaut rappeln und knistern.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (2. April 2014)

Bei mir wars am WE auch die Sattelstütze. Morgens bei +3° ruhe, mittags bei +21 knacken, selbst wenn ich nicht auffem Sattel saß. Saubermachen, Paste drauf, Ruhe.


----------



## matuu78 (2. April 2014)

Na dann hoffe ich jetzt auf die Stütze... Welche Paste nehmt ihr'?


----------



## DaBot (2. April 2014)

Ist glaube das ist egal. Ich persönlich nehm die von Motorex.


----------



## Tom33 (2. April 2014)

meine Stütze knackte letztens auch mit frischer Paste noch, dass kam aber von der Karbon-Klemme. Nachdem die Kontaktfläche zum Rahmen ebenfalls eine dünne Schicht hatte, war Ruhe.


----------



## triathlonstefan (3. April 2014)

Hallo, habe mir jetzt das cf 7.9 sl zugelegt mit sram schaltung. Habe auch qeridoo anhänger für den nachwuchs aber jetzt stehe ich wie viele hier vor dem X12 Steckachsenproblem.habt ihr lösungen ?? Passt die teure weber universalachse x12 ??? Ja ich weiß das Canyon keine Garantie gibt, aber ich fahre  ja keine wilden trails mit anhänger sondern sonntags mit frau und kind am weserradweg. Grüße uund dank euch schon mal für antworten


----------



## lespaul1 (3. April 2014)

Zum Anhänger fahren nimmt man auch kein Carbon Rad. Wer mal mal hochrechnet was man da hinten hinhängt sollte lieber kein Rad nehmen bei dem schon bei der Entwocklung aufs Gewicht geachtet wurde. Mein Croozer Kid for 1 wiegt leer 14kg + 12 kg Kind (Tendenz steigend) + Spielzeug und was man alles für ein Kind dabei haben muss. Angeflanscht wird das Ganze auf der linken Seite am Schnellspanner. So wenn nun gebremst wird merkt man bei jedem Rad wie das komplette Heck nach links ausbricht. 
Hast du auch geprüft ob die Deichsellänge überhaupt reicht um mit einem 29er zu fahren?
Lieber ein Alu oder Stahl MTB für den Hängereinsatz bereit stehen haben und an dem am besten auch noch Schutzbleche montieren damit nicht der ganze Dreck im Gesicht des Kindes landet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triathlonstefan (3. April 2014)

Ja danke für die Antwort, es ist jetzt aber nun mal beides da,  das cf 7.9 habe ich ja auch nicht aus dem zweck heraus gekauft ein anhänger zu ziehen aber wenn mal sonntags die familie nen Ausflug machen will besteht ja die Möglichkeit einen zu ziehen. Bleibt die frage passt von weber die universalsteckachse für 89,90 euro oder nicht.. 
Wenn ich mit meiner familie fahre dann auf geteerten radwegen an der weser mit ganz leichten steigungen das muss der rahmen aushalten. Ich selbst wiege 75 kg und wenn ich damit durchs gelände bügel fahre ich ganz anders und mache sachen die man mit einem normalen rad auch nicht tun sollte.


----------



## lespaul1 (3. April 2014)

Meinst du diese?
http://www.weber-products.de/shop/de/kupplungssysteme/kupplungen/weber-x12-steckachse-universal.html
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die ans Rad passt. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass die Kupplung nicht am Rahmen anliegt (also nicht direkt an den Rahmen geklemmt).
Evtl. wäre diese Hier die besser Möglichkeit, da die Kräfte besser verteilt werden.
http://www.weber-products.de/shop/de/kupplungssysteme/kupplungen/c-kupplung.html
Aber probieren geht über studieren. Einfach mal beide bestellen und montieren. Du wirst denke ich sehr schnell sehen ob die was taugen.


----------



## triathlonstefan (3. April 2014)

Ja danke, genau die universalsteckachse meinte ich. Werde die wohl mal probieren


----------



## lespaul1 (3. April 2014)

Dann berichte aber auch wie es funktioniert. Bin gestern wieder mit dem "kleine" (26) gefahren. Ganz schön komisch.


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. April 2014)

Moin Moin ihr Canyon Profis,

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Carbon Renner der Leicht ist und Reserven bietet um ab und an auch mal Rennrädern Paroli zu bieten und meien Fitness zu erhöhen. Nur mit Enduro und Fully bin ich momentan nicht ausgelastet! Der Trend geht zum Dritt - Bike! ) Ich denke Canyon biete mit der CF Serie Grand Canyon SL 9.9 das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis aktuell in dem Segment. Wenn ich z.B. bei Scott, Cannondaler etc. schaue liegen die Preise bei 5K aufwärts für um die 9Kg und weniger.

Habt Ihr Tipps oder Erfahrungen für mich, worauf ich achten sollte??
Übersetzung,  LR - Satz austauschen? Generell andere Parts nehmen??
Für schnelles Fahren lieber 2-fach oder 1 Fach Kettenblätter vorne!

Bin 1,76m groß, wiege um die 80 Kg &  tendiere zu Rahmengröße M.

Danke für eure Infos und beste Grüße

Rog.


----------



## Tom33 (4. April 2014)

das SL 8.9 gibt es... aber das bessere P/L Verhältnis hat das 7.9. Du meinst das SLX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzel_de (4. April 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ich denke Canyon biete mit der CF Serie Grand Canyon SL 9.9 das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis aktuell in dem Segment. Wenn ich z.B. bei Scott, Cannondaler etc. schaue liegen die Preise bei 5K aufwärts für um die 9Kg und weniger.
> 
> Habt Ihr Tipps oder Erfahrungen für mich, worauf ich achten sollte??
> Übersetzung,  LR - Satz austauschen? Generell andere Parts nehmen??
> ...



Ich denke, du meinst das 9.9 SLX. Dies ist sicherlich die beste Wahl aus der Vielzahl der Grand Canyons. Über den "schlechteren (schwereren)" SL Rahmen ärgerst du dich irgendwann und der ist nicht so einfach getauscht...
Ich habe mit gleicher Größe genau das gleiche Modell und die Vorbaulänge von 80 auf 100 getauscht. Die Sitzposition ist in der Standard Einstellung doch etwas arg aufrecht und gedrungen.
Kurbel habe ich auf eine X0 (altes Bike) mit 39-25 getauscht. 
Lenker und Sattelstütze sind noch dem Tuning zum Opfer gefallen und durch leichtere getauscht worden.

Die Laufräder lasse ich vorerst. Ich finde sie gar nicht so schlecht und kaufe mir in absehbarer Zeit lieber einen zweiten Laufradsatz.

1 Fach kam für mich wegen der Lieferzeit nicht in Frage.

Um sinnvoll unter 9kg mit Pedalen zu kommen ist ein LR Satz Tausch unumgänglich...


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. April 2014)

Sorry, Asche auf mein Haupt! Ja, ich meinte das CF SLX 29. 
Na, das hört sich doch schonmal gut an! Danke an euch! 

Wie ist der Wertverlust beim Versenderbike? Bestimmt recht hoch!!? Überlge nur die 180km nach Koblenz zu fahren um mal doch Probe zu sitzen und zu fahren. ABer mal abwarten...


----------



## lespaul1 (4. April 2014)

Du kannst es auch bestellen und 30 tage probefahren.


----------



## Tom33 (4. April 2014)

hau bitte nicht solch dicke Nägel in die Wand... Du kannst das *unbenutzte* Rad innerhalb von 30 Tagen zurückgeben (Link)

Wer wettkampfmäßig unterwegs ist, für den ist ein SLX vllt. die bessere Wahl, alle die damit nur rumgurken, brauchen das SLX doch nur fürs Ego


----------



## khrika (4. April 2014)

Wichtig ist immer was man in den Beinen hat. Egal ob SLX oder SL. Alban Lataka würde mir wohl auch mit einem Waffenrad davon fahren 
Ich denke der SL Rahmen ist auch ein guter Rahmen. Obwohl ich selber den 2014er SLX fahre. Hatte es einfach im Budget...... Fahr jedoch keinen Tick schneller....


----------



## Tom33 (4. April 2014)

klar, wenn es machbar ist und man unbedingt möchte, warum nicht?!

Für mich ist das MTB halt nur ein Ausgleich, aber beim RR hatte ich letztes Jahr gut zugeschlagen


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. April 2014)

Ich würde gerne Rennrad fahren aber:
Ich hasse es auf Straßen zu fahren
Keiner meiner Bekannten fährt Rennrad
Habe 3 Bandscheibenvorfälle mit OP´s. Die Rennrad Sitzposition ist nix für mich!
Bin schon recht fast mit dem Fully unterwegs... möchte aber gerne mit einem MTB in RR Regionen vorstoßen.
Das ist mein Bestreben.

Unbd nein, Alban Lakata bin ich noch nicht.. eher  Rainer Kalmund
aka Julien Absalon... )


----------



## lespaul1 (4. April 2014)

Okay, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Man kann es ja vorsichtig zusammen bauen und eine kurze Runde vor dem Haus drehen in der Regel merkt man ja gleich ob es passt oder nicht.


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. April 2014)

Das stimmt, ein Test für die Sitzposition wäre sinnvol! 
Wobei mir ein 27,5 eigentlich am liebsten wäre. Bietet Canyon aber ja leider nicht an.


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. April 2014)

By the way. S-Ram oder Shimano? Hatte noch nie S-Ram. Bin ja ein wenig neugierig aber gutes von Shimano gewöhnt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Königwagner (5. April 2014)

Moin zusammen: da ich "Anti Shimano" eingestellt bin, fahre ich an MTBs und RR nur Sram. An meinem SLX 9.9 die XO mit Gripshift. Die Schaltung selbst ist mit der XTR vergleichbar, rein optisch mag ich die XTR sogar etwas mehr. Die Schalt Performance bei der XO ist TOP. Alles präzise mit sattem Schaltgeräsch. Jetzt neu für mich an dem SLX die XO Gripshift, welche super leichtgängig schaltet, was schon fast ein minus einbringt, denn es ist (zumindest im moment noch) nicht ganz leicht genau einen Gang zu schalten. Das liegt aber wohl an mir und der leichtgängigkeit des Drehgriffs. Er gleitet richtig und man hört absolut nichts. Angenehm empfinde ich, das die Griffposition zum schalten nicht verlassen werden muß.
Was mit gar nicht gefällt, sind die Griff Enden, welche in diesem Modeljahr in den Drehgriff gesteckt werden und damit eine festere Verbindung erzielen. Das als solches funktioniert perfekt, aber die Griffe verjüngen sich nach außen hin und das kollidiert mit meinen anderen Griffen (Ergon ähnliche Griffe) und meiner Vorliebe. Es soll angeblich einen Abschlußring für den reinen Drehgriff geben, denn ich aber noch nirgendwo gefunden habe. Dazu würde ich dann die Ergon Gripshift Grifftype montieren. Hat hier jemand schon getauscht ?

Etwas weiter oben wurde auch der Laufrad Tausch empfohlen. Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, denn die DT ONE 1501 gehen echt ab, sind leichter als der Crossmax Satz und sehen entgegen der Online Ansicht real auch noch ganz gut aus. Schläuche tauschen bringt noch mal 80 g pro LFR und das solte reichen. Wenn ich mit meinem XL Rahmen jetzt nach Schlauchtausch (die anderen Tauschmaßnahmen habe ich bereits weiter hinten beschrieben) auf 9,5 kg komme, sind die 9 kg für Größe S und M sicher und bei L evtl. möglich.

Das hier schon häufig beschriebene "knarzen" oder knacken, habe ich bisher in keiner Weise bemerken können.
Wovon ich abraten kann, sind eloxierte HiTemp C Clips (Leitungsbefestigung). Sehen zwar schick aus, rappeln aber wegen Übergröße und lassen sich nur unter Zwangsmaßnahmen montieren, weil sie halte nicht flexen. 

Ich möchte noch die Kettenblattschrauben tauschen. Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen mit der Sram S2210 Kurbel ? 
Ein größeres Kettenblatt wäre auch nicht schlecht, denn die 38 Zähne reichen abwärts nicht immer um genügend Druck aufs Pedal zu bringen.

Ein angenehmes Wochenende !
Königwagner


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. April 2014)

Oh man, habe gerade die Nerven verloren... Zoff mit Frau, Kind war heute knatschig... da habe ich es getan. Obwohl ich ja eigentlich nur schnell ein paar Batterien bei Amazon bestellen wollte!? ) Verdammte Hacke.... mal gucken ob es noch vor August geliefert wird. Und ob ich es bereue....?!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Highland-Radler (5. April 2014)

Klasse! Ganz normale Alltagsprobleme! Schön zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige mit gereizter Ehefrau und zickigen Kids bin....

Außer der negativen Auswirkungen auf den Kontostand wirst du sicher nix bereuen!


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. April 2014)

Naja, wir werden sehen. Eigentlich sind "Versender Bikes" egal ob Rose, Canyon, oder Radon immer als "Billigbikes" verschrien gewesen. Komischerweise gewinnt Cany in beiden Bike Bravos immer die ersten Plätze!? Bin Gottseidank nicht festgefahren oder voller Vorurteile. Hatte schon Augusta, Wheeler, Trek, 2 Scott, Rotwild. Alle hatten div.  kleinere Macken, Stärken und Schwächen. Freue mich schon... bin jetzt 11 jahre kein reines HT mehr gefahren. Wobei der Lockout meines Genius zu 92% richtig uu macht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NiaLux (6. April 2014)

Zum Thema Griffe:
Werd mich heute mal dran geben, habe moosgummi Griffe bestellt!  Mal schauen wie das funktioniert!


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. April 2014)

Ich hatte bisher mit Ergon nur gute Erfahrungen. (G2) Wie sich das allerdings bei Gripshift verhält muss ich auch erstmal checken. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## khrika (6. April 2014)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Das hier schon häufig beschriebene "knarzen" oder knacken, habe ich bisher in keiner Weise bemerken können.
> Wovon ich abraten kann, sind eloxierte HiTemp C Clips (Leitungsbefestigung). Sehen zwar schick aus, rappeln aber wegen Übergröße und lassen sich nur unter Zwangsmaßnahmen montieren, weil sie halte nicht flexen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist vermutlich auch genau mein Probem. Was hast du stattdessen verbaut um die Leitungen zu befestigen. Die Standard Clips sind wirklich mist. Über jeden Buggel schlägt die Bremsleitung am Rahmen und das nervt...


----------



## Tom33 (6. April 2014)

Kabelbinder


----------



## khrika (6. April 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder


What else


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (6. April 2014)

Ich hätte Tesa Power Strips vorgeschlagen... )

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Königwagner (6. April 2014)

Ne ne, ich habe die originalen Kunststoff Clips dran gelassen. Die funktionieren bei mir. Da ich ein wenig mit rot eloxiert spiele, habe ich die roten Alu C Clips von HiTemp bei Bikeavenue bestellt. Die rappeln aber total. Sicher hätte ich das "irgendwie" zum schweigen gebracht, aber das ist nicht die Art funktionalität, die ich mag.


----------



## matuu78 (6. April 2014)

Okay, ich habe das GANZE Rad komplett auseinander gebaut, alles neu gefettet, alles gereinigt, überall Carbonpaste frisch rauf, wieder zusammengebaut (ich habe mir EXTRA einen HAZET Dremo gekauft).
Steige auf das Rad, und wieder dieses FIESE Nebengeräusch... 
Ich habe vorhin aus Frust auf den Sattel gehauen... und was höre ich da? DIESES FIESE Geräusch... es waren die Sattelstützenschrauben! 
Naja zumindest hab ich alles mal sauber gemacht.
Achso, für den Rothaarsteig sind 160mm hinten zu wenig, also bei 82kg und den Trailabfahrten... Es sei den man steht auf blaue Scheiben...


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. April 2014)

Ähem Frage:

Ich habe gerade geshen das die Lieferzeiten von ENDE JULI für mein Grand Canyo SLX angeben. Da ist ja quasi die Saison beinahe rum. Ist das ein schlechter Scherz. 3 Monate Lieferzeit??? Ist das realistisch oder kann sich das noch nach vorne verschieben??? Auf Emails antwortet Canyon zumindest schon mal nicht sehr schnell. Auf meine Anfrage von letztem Mittwoch bezügl. Farbe / Austattung und Zubehör warte ich noch immer. 

Danke und Grüße

Rog.


----------



## filiale (7. April 2014)

Ja, die Lieferzeit kann sein. 2-4 Monate sind bei Canyon bei einzelnen Modellen derzeit NOCH normal. Mit dem Bau des neuen Logistikzentrums soll sich das aber ändern. Warten wir es ab...


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. April 2014)

Na Supi  immer habe ich Pech. Canyon hat bestätigt das es Frühestens Ende Juli wird. Habe mich in das CF verliebt. Überlege jetzt aber doch zu stornieren und etwas anderes zu ordern. ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khrika (12. April 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Na Supi  immer habe ich Pech. Canyon hat bestätigt das es Frühestens Ende Juli wird. Habe mich in das CF verliebt. Überlege jetzt aber doch zu stornieren und etwas anderes zu ordern. ;(


Schade, als ich anfang Dezember bestellt hatte war die Lieferzeit 2 Wochen.... Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## ScottRog69 (12. April 2014)

Haha, spüre ich da einen gewissen Anflug von Gehässigkeit?? 

Im Dez. wusste ich noch nicht, das mich mal ein 29ér Leichthardtail reizen würde.... und schon gar nicht vom "Versender" weil ich normalerweise ein absoluter "unterstützer des Einzelhandels" bin!!!

Allerdings gibt es von der Austattung der Farbe und dem Gewicht, nichts vergleichbares um die 4K.!? (Bsp. wäre ein Ghost HTX Lector Pro Team für nur 6,4K in hässlicher Farbkombi).

Alles andere ist entweder teurer oder mit schlechteren Komponenten ausgestattet. Ich denke ich habe mich da recht gut informiert. Oder weiß wer eine schnelle, lieferbare adäquate Ersatzlösung? Dann, als her damit....


----------



## Guemmer (13. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir ein SL 7.9 gegönnt. Was an meinem Bike lustig war, die Bremshebel waren vertauscht. Soll heißen linker Hebel --> Hinterbremse, rechter Hebel-->Vorderbremse. Bis jetzt war ich die Sache andersherum gewohnt. Macht aber nichts, habe die Elixir 5 eh durch ne X0 ersetzt. Passt also wieder.
Sonst ein Topp-Bike. Vor allem mein Coming-Home-Erlebnis, die Grip Shift. Mein erstes Mountainbike vor 18 Jahren, ein Cyclescope hat auch schon Grip Shift Schaltung! Vielleicht ändere ich in absehbarer Zeit noch was am Laufradsatz....


----------



## khrika (15. April 2014)

Guemmer schrieb:


> Sonst ein Topp-Bike. Vor allem mein Coming-Home-Erlebnis, die Grip Shift. Mein erstes Mountainbike vor 18 Jahren, ein Cyclescope hat auch schon Grip Shift Schaltung! Vielleicht ändere ich in absehbarer Zeit noch was am Laufradsatz....



Grip Shift Rocks


----------



## khrika (15. April 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ähem Frage:
> 
> Ich habe gerade geshen das die Lieferzeiten von ENDE JULI für mein Grand Canyo SLX angeben. Da ist ja quasi die Saison beinahe rum. Ist das ein schlechter Scherz. 3 Monate Lieferzeit??? Ist das realistisch oder kann sich das noch nach vorne verschieben??? Auf Emails antwortet Canyon zumindest schon mal nicht sehr schnell. Auf meine Anfrage von letztem Mittwoch bezügl. Farbe / Austattung und Zubehör warte ich noch immer.
> 
> ...


Was brauchst du denn für eine Rahmengrösse?


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. April 2014)

b


khrika schrieb:


> Was brauchst du denn für eine Rahmengrösse?


  Hi, brauche Groesse M.


----------



## khrika (15. April 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> b
> Hi, brauche Groesse M.


Also das SL 8.9 hat Liefertermin KW 17 und das 7.9 SL hat KW 20 würde ja nicht soo lange dauern. Ach ja das SLX 9.9 SL wäre auf Lager. Wäre auch ein heisses Eisen auch wenn 700 euronen mehr kostet als das 9.9... 
Hast du das SLX 9.9 bestellt?


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. April 2014)

khrika schrieb:


> Also das SL 8.9 hat Liefertermin KW 17 und das 7.9 SL hat KW 20 würde ja nicht soo lange dauern. Ach ja das SLX 9.9 SL wäre auf Lager. Wäre auch ein heisses Eisen auch wenn 700 euronen mehr kostet als das 9.9...
> Hast du das SLX 9.9 bestellt?




Jops,  wenn schon dann richtig. 
Wollte nach ewig Shimano mal S-Ram testen. 
1fach ist mir nix und 3fach hatte ich all die Jahre. Nutze eh nur großes und mittleres Blatt. Aber jetzt Schiele ich wohl dochmal Richtung C-dale f29. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. April 2014)

Zu ende geschielt, Cannondale ist unbezahlbar und Preisleistungsverhältnis absolut überzogen. 
Verstehe aber Canyon nicht. Rahmen in M sind vorhanden aber Sie können mir kein rad bauen. Weil einzelne komponenten fehlen!? ;(


----------



## filiale (15. April 2014)

Bei Lieferschwierigkeiten der Zubehörindustrie kann Canyon nichts dafür. Ist doch bei den KFZ Herstellern genauso. Der Kunde muß dann eben ein paar Monate auf sein Fahrzeug warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (15. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei Lieferschwierigkeiten der Zubehörindustrie kann Canyon nichts dafür. Ist doch bei den KFZ Herstellern genauso. Der Kunde muß dann eben ein paar Monate auf sein Fahrzeug warten.



Also, ich hätte keine Problem damit wenn man mir das Bike mit anderer Gabel oder Schaltung liefert... hauptsache es kommt.)

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (16. April 2014)

Das geht aus logistischen Gründen nicht. Canyon verkauft tausende von Rädern, wenn jeder ne Änderung wollte, wäre der Preis nicht mehr haltbar.


----------



## ScottRog69 (16. April 2014)

Das ist mir schon klar, sollte auch auch mehr ein Spaß sein! Hatte nur die Smileys nicht gesetzt.


----------



## Chrisinger (29. April 2014)

Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen ob ich mir auch eine Grand Canyon zulege. Momentan schwanke ich noch zwischen der Alu Version und der Carbon

Was sind für euch die großen Vorteil für Carbon?

Das CF SL 7.9 ist schon ein echt geiles Rad, vor allem auch durch die Sram Komponenten


----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

Carbon hat den Vorteil des Gewichts und weil es eine gewisse Eigendämpfung hat. Ansonsten, was die Stabilität betrifft, mir pers. gibt es zuviele Rahmenschäden bei den Herstellern von Carbonrahmen.


----------



## Tom33 (29. April 2014)

bin beide im Vergleich gefahren... obwohl nahezu gleiche Geo, fühlte ich mich auf dem 7.9 wohler (und tue es nun seit Mitte Dezember )


----------



## ScottRog69 (29. April 2014)

Ahoi! 
Ich fahre mittlerweile mein 3´ttes Carbon Rad, bin mit 83 - 86Kg kein Leichtgewicht und nehme die Räder auch gut her!

Hatte einige Stürze aber noch nie Probleme und oder Schäden mit und an Carbon Rahmen. (alles Scott).
Der Vorteil beim Carbon ist:
Tolles Feeling was wertiges zu haben, (Edelteil macht einen Stolz) also quasi ne Penisverlängerung... 
bis zu 450g Gewichtsersparnis und vielleicht hoher Werterhalt/ Wiederverkauf.

Fürs Downhill und härteres Trailen habe ich mein Alu Enduro... für leichte Trails und Waldautobahn soiwie Straße, fahre ich gerne Carbon.

Sers und Grüße

Rog.


----------



## Hornisborn (30. April 2014)

Die Tage hatte ich ein komisches Erlebnis mit meinem bike gehabt, das mir doch etwas Angst bereitet. Ich fuhr eine ganz normale feste Waldautobahn mit etwas über 40 km/h den Berg hinunter und war dabei es laufen zulassen. Auf dem Weg, kam eine Stelle an der die Steine leicht gröber sind, wirklich kaum größer als die anderen und auch fest. Ansich kaum ein unterschied. Man könnte es auch als leicht ausgewaschen bezeichnen. Nun fing mein Lenker an plötzlich sich hin und her zu bewegen. Das war kein vibrieren sondern schon eine deutliche Bewegung. Hab es noch geschafft durch abbremsen wieder unter kontrolle zubekommen.																																	 Finde es sehr merkwürdig und kann mir das bisher nicht erklären, wie das zustande kommt. Ist einem von euch schonmal so etwas passiert?


----------



## dj_holgie (30. April 2014)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Die Tage hatte ich ein komisches Erlebnis mit meinem bike gehabt, das mir doch etwas Angst bereitet. Ich fuhr eine ganz normale feste Waldautobahn mit etwas über 40 km/h den Berg hinunter und war dabei es laufen zulassen. Auf dem Weg, kam eine Stelle an der die Steine leicht gröber sind, wirklich kaum größer als die anderen und auch fest. Ansich kaum ein unterschied. Man könnte es auch als leicht ausgewaschen bezeichnen. Nun fing mein Lenker an plötzlich sich hin und her zu bewegen. Das war kein vibrieren sondern schon eine deutliche Bewegung. Hab es noch geschafft durch abbremsen wieder unter kontrolle zubekommen.																																	 Finde es sehr merkwürdig und kann mir das bisher nicht erklären, wie das zustande kommt. Ist einem von euch schonmal so etwas passiert?



Sind die Lenkerklemmung Schrauben am Vorbau richtig festgezogen, sowie die Vorbau Schrauben selber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (30. April 2014)

Das passiert wenn Du bei hoher Geschwindigkeit den Hintern zu weit nach hinten verlagerst und das Vorderrad entlastest, Lenkerflattern...


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. April 2014)

Musst machen wie beim Mopped.... Hydraulischen Lenkungsdämpfter verbauen. )

 Aber ernsthaft.... Überlege gerade Auf ein LUX CF umzusteigen weil das GC SlX erst Anfang August verfügbar sein soll!? Hat wer Erfahrungswerte zum Lux? 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## Highland-Radler (30. April 2014)

Sieh mal nach, ob die Steuersatzlagerung Spiel hat. Falls ja, die Schraube am Steuersatzdeckel etwas nachziehen bis kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist. Vorher aber unbedingt die Klemmschrauben an Vorbau lösen. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Ich musste einen größeren Spacer montieren, da der Abstand zwischen Oberkante Gabelschaft und Oberkante Spacer zu gering war und sich das Spiel nicht beseitigen ließ. Der Abstand sollte mind 2-3 mm betragen. Bei mir hat sich das in der Form ausgewirkt, dass die Gabel beim Bremsen stark vibriert hat und die Lenkung schwammig war. Stand schon kurz vorm Nervenzusammenbruch, weil ich es nicht in den Griff bekommen hab. Ein erfahrener Schrauberkumpel hat mir dann den entscheidenden Hinweis gegeben. Jetzt funzt alles!


----------



## Hornisborn (1. Mai 2014)

Fest sind alle Schrauben. Das mit dem zuweit hinten sitzen, hatte ich bei der Fahrt etwas im Gefühl gehabt, aber dann verworfen. Werde das mal testen. Spätestens bei der übernächsten Fahrt komme ich an der Stelle wieder vorbei.


----------



## Hornisborn (2. Mai 2014)

Das scheint es wohl gewesen zusein. Hatte zwar beim testen etwas Angst, aber nach ein paar mal probieren, kam es wieder wenn der Arsch zuweit hinten war.


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2014)

Völlig normales Verhalten Deines Rades, wie schon geschrieben...alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (2. Mai 2014)

Dann ist ja gut, ist das erste bike in dieser Richtung und von den anderen kannte ich das bisher nicht.


----------



## DaBot (11. Mai 2014)

DaBot schrieb:


> Dito. Immer wieder  eine Quelle ist die Achse bzw Achsaufnahme oder Sattelstütze. Alles ausbauen und mit Carbonpaste einschmieren. Hab aber auch grade eins das ich nicht orten kann. Am Renner wars die Umwerferschelle, vielleicht ähnliches Problem an der Stelle wo der Umwerfer angeschraubt ist. Ansonsten kaputte Lager der Pedale oder die Gewinde der selben. Bei neuen Rädern normal nicht das Tretlager. Das ist alles was mir so einfällt.



Leider habe ich immer wieder große bzw. laute Probleme mit Knacken und Knarzen. Was Geräusche angeht bin ich schon pingelig aber das geht weit über das erträgliche raus.

Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht der letzten Tage: Knacken beim Treten, etwas unspezifisch, auch im Wiegetritt, aber nicht immer astrein gleich reproduzierbar. Ausgeschlossen habe ich zum großen Teil die Sattelstütze, da ich verschiedene Sattelklemmen und Carbon-Pasten sowie Anzugsdrehmomente ausprobiert habe. Ebenso Umwerfer-Schraube und Verbindung Schaltwerk-Schaltauge, auch den angeschraubten Bremssattel. Was mir mach längerem Probieren aufgefallen ist: wenn ich das Rad auf Höhe der Sitzstreben zur Seite bewege (Hand an die Sitzstreben und dann das Rad etwas flexen in abwechselnde Richtungen) taucht das Knarzen reproduzierbar auf. Wenigstens ein Lichtblick hinsichtlich der Ortung...

Das Knarzen ist also definitiv dem Bereich der Achse zuzuordnen. Ich hatte schon öfter das Achsgewinde ausgebaut und mit Carbonpaste wieder eingebaut. Allerdings bin ich mir nun sicher, dass im Rahmen die Fläche aus Alu ist (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber sie ist kalt im Gegensatz zum Rest des Rahmens was für mich für Alu spricht). Ich habe also jetzt mal die Fläche mit Montagefett behandelt und das Achsgewinde mit 10Nm an der Klemmschraube festgeschraubt sowie die Achse mit 16Nm. Ein kleiner Test auf der Straße lässt hoffen. Ich werde morgen mal alles wieder funktionstüchtig zusammenbauen und eine Tour unternehmen. Bericht folgt dann.


----------



## Tom33 (12. Mai 2014)

Also im Bereich der Achse würde ich keine Carbonpaste verwenden. Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen, knacken und knarzen mag ich auch überhaupt nicht.

Bei mir kommt ein Knacken aus dem Vorderbau. Der Steuersatz ist bereits neu geschmiert, jetzt werde ich mich mal um die anderen Verbindungen kümmern.

Das Knacken vom Hinterbau kam von der Carbonschelle. Von der kamen im trockenen Zustand die Geräusche. Nachdem ich zw. Schelle (die Procraft für 25€) und Rahmen dünn Paste auftrug, war Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## DaBot (12. Mai 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Also im Bereich der Achse würde ich keine Carbonpaste verwenden. Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen, knacken und knarzen mag ich auch überhaupt nicht.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Das Knacken vom Hinterbau kam von der Carbonschelle. Von der kamen im trockenen Zustand die Geräusche. Nachdem ich zw. Schelle (die Procraft für 25€) und Rahmen dünn Paste auftrug, war Ruhe im Karton.



Hast du an der Achse und Achsaufnahme nirgends was dazwischen?

Habe auch die Procraft-Schelle, alles geschmiert (mit Carbon-Paste), da sollte es also hoffentlich nicht herkommen, zumal ich durch Verwinden im Sitzen dort kein Geräusch hervorrufen kann (fahrend oder nicht), und das sollte sonst ja schon möglich sein.


----------



## Tom33 (12. Mai 2014)

die Achse ist leicht gefettet, am Gewinde sind noch die Reste der weißen Montagepaste... die Achsaufnahme selber habe ich bisher nicht angetastet...


----------



## biketiger2 (12. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> Ich fahre mittlerweile mein 3´ttes Carbon Rad, bin mit 83 - 86Kg kein Leichtgewicht und nehme die Räder auch gut her!
> 
> Hatte einige Stürze aber noch nie Probleme und oder Schäden mit und an Carbon Rahmen. (alles Scott).
> ...


Das mit dem höheren Wiederverkauf ist so ne Sache, ist doch eher bei Alu besser. Ich würde bei einem 5-6 Jahre alten Bike auch mehr zu Alu tendieren, da sind eventuell vorhandene Schäden auf jeden Fall erkennbar! Aus meiner 25jährigen Erfahrung mit allen Materialien gehen Alu-Rahmen entweder nach kurzer Zeit kaputt oder gar nicht!


----------



## DaBot (20. Mai 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> die Achse ist leicht gefettet, am Gewinde sind noch die Reste der weißen Montagepaste... die Achsaufnahme selber habe ich bisher nicht angetastet...



So, ein weiteres Update: Fetten der Aufnahme für das Gewinde im Rahmen war eine doofe Idee  Die 6Nm Klemmkraft reichen dann nicht aus und das Gewinde dreht mit, wenn man die Achse festdreht. Also hier nicht fetten. Gefettet habe ich jetzt nur die Schraube zur Klemmung und mit 6Nm zugedreht. Zusätzlich gefettet ist das Gewinde für die Achse, Achse selbst mit 18Nm festgedreht. Und natürlich die Verbindung Schaltwerk-Schaltauge.

Es hat sich gezeigt, dass das Knacken immer wieder irgendwo aus der Ecke der Sattelsütze kommt. Am Wochenende bei einer 80km Tour hat es geholfen, wenn es anfing zu knacken, die Sattelklemmung zu lösen, Sattelstütze bisschen bewegen damit sich die Carbonpaste wieder verteilt und neu Klemmen. Dann war es weg und kam noch einmal wieder, gleiche Prozedur hat es wieder beseitigt.

Schauen wir mal weiter...


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Mai 2014)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Habe das LUX jetzt zuhause, da ich auf das HT nicht mehr warten wollte. Wenn das so ein knacks Friedhof ist, bekomme ich einen fön. Bin da sehr empfindlich.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Habe das LUX jetzt zuhause, da ich auf das HT nicht mehr warten wollte. Wenn das so ein knacks Friedhof ist, bekomme ich einen fön. Bin da sehr empfindlich.



Bei mir knackst nix :O..

Es knackt ja auch nicht ohne Grund, meistens ist mangelnde Wartung die Ursache..


----------



## DaBot (20. Mai 2014)

Das kann ich als Ursache ausschließen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing_2006 (20. Mai 2014)

Bei mir war es mal die Sattelklemme. 
Klemme gründlich gereinigt, großzügig mit WD40 eingesprüht, abgeputzt und weg wars knacken..


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. Mai 2014)

Immer dieser Holgie... pennst du im IBC Forum?) Donnerstag Nacht landet der Flieger...  Freitsg morgen ab 7.15 wird das Lux aufgebaut. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## Highland-Radler (20. Mai 2014)

Immer wieder eine Quelle für das Knacken ist tatsächlich der Bereich Sattelstütze / Sattelklemme. Einfach alle paar Wochen den Bereich mal reinigen und neue Carbonpaste drauf, dann ist Ruhe! Bei mir knackt momentan nix. Hab aber jetzt vom Werkstattspezi eines ansässigen Händlers gehört, das der Type 2 Mechanismus des schaltwerks auch anfällig dafür ist... Dann wird's natürlich kompliziert und friemelig. Schaltwerk auseinanderbauen, reinigen, schmieren....


----------



## Haardt (31. Mai 2014)

Überlege mir das CF 29 SL 6.9 zuzulegen. Habe aber bisher keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Bremse (Formula C1). Ist ja preislich eher die Low-budget-Bremse ... Kann mir jemand sagen was die taugt? Mir wäre da eine Deore eigentlich lieber gewesen - zumal die preislich auf ähnlichem Niveau liegt.


----------



## NiaLux (31. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe die Erfahrung mit der Elxir 5 gemacht, dass die Sinterbeläge eine enorme Verbesserung mit sich bringt! Egal welche Bremse du hast, die Sinterbeläge bringen sehr viel bremspower!
Würde aber generell eher das 7.9 nehmen, da dort das preis/Leistung Verhältnis einfach sehr gut ist! Und die paar Euro machen den Braten nicht Fett!!


----------



## Haardt (1. Juni 2014)

hendricks schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Erfahrung mit der Elxir 5 gemacht, dass die Sinterbeläge eine enorme Verbesserung mit sich bringt! Egal welche Bremse du hast, die Sinterbeläge bringen sehr viel bremspower!
> Würde aber generell eher das 7.9 nehmen, da dort das preis/Leistung Verhältnis einfach sehr gut ist! Und die paar Euro machen den Braten nicht Fett!!



Beim 7.9 ist die X9-Ausstattung auch nicht soooo prickelnd. Zudem mit Gripshift ... Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
Ich sehe den Hauptunterschied in den Laufrädern und Bremsen.


----------



## khrika (1. Juni 2014)

Haardt schrieb:


> Beim 7.9 ist die X9-Ausstattung auch nicht soooo prickelnd. Zudem mit Gripshift ... Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
> Ich sehe den Hauptunterschied in den Laufrädern und Bremsen.



Die Gripshift ist auf meinem sind der Hammer, würde nichts anderes mehr wollen. Ich liebe sie.


----------



## Tom33 (1. Juni 2014)

khrika schrieb:


> Die Gripshift ist auf meinem sind der Hammer, würde nichts anderes mehr wollen. Ich liebe sie.


genau so ist es 

Gestern beim Strombike hatte ich echt meinen Spaß - bergauf immer mit vorne und bergab ist mir kein Fully davon gefahren. Das Bike ist super! Einzig die Elixir am HR nervt etwas, der Hebel geht fast bis zum Lenker und ich muss die schon wieder entlüften.


----------



## lespaul1 (1. Juni 2014)

Wie transportiert die euer Grand Canyon CF? Habe einen thule Heckträger und kann leider nur am Sitzrohr klemmen. Habe bei Canyon nachgefragt, die sagen aber das der Rahmen generell nicht geklemmt werden darf. Was ist eure Meinung?
Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (1. Juni 2014)

im Auto, auf einem Deckchen liegend


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. Juni 2014)

Habe mein Scott am Oberrohr und an der Sattelstütze auf dem Autotraeger schon x-mal transportiert. Dämpfe die Klemmung mit Tuch als Puffer. Da passiert nix.


----------



## lespaul1 (1. Juni 2014)

im Auto ist mit Kind und Frau schlecht. Wenn ich allein los zieh dann kommt es auch hinten rein.


----------



## xsonicx (2. Juni 2014)

Also hab die C1 am Bike...und bin absolut nicht zufrieden.
Wird auch ersetzt sobald verschlissen ist...


----------



## lespaul1 (2. Juni 2014)

Hab die Elixir 5. Eigentlich ganz okay, nur wie kann ich den Bremshebel einstellen? Rechts kann ich ihn fast bis zur Gripshift Manschette ziehen. Bei Avid auf auf der Seite steht nichts hilfreiches an Infos. Hab eine kleine Schraube auf der Innenseite entdeckt. Kann man die reindrehen und dadurch den Weg verkürzen?
Getauscht wird sicher auch mal auf X0 oder so.


----------



## Tom33 (2. Juni 2014)

Die Griffweite kann man einstellen, das wars bei der 5er... Druckpunkteinstellung können nur die teureren Modelle. Hatte meine am HR vor ein paar Wochen entlüftet, nun kann ich den Hebel schon wieder fast komplett durchziehen. Jetzt muss ich halt erneut ran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matuu78 (2. Juni 2014)

lespaul1 schrieb:


> im Auto ist mit Kind und Frau schlecht. Wenn ich allein los zieh dann kommt es auch hinten rein.


Ich habe mir bei Amazon einen Dachträger bestellt, wo du die Gabel mit der Steckachse befestigst und hinten nur das Hinterrad befestigst. Hält super und ich muss den Rahmen nicht klemmen. Gibts auch von Thule kostet aber da das doppelte...


----------



## lespaul1 (2. Juni 2014)

matuu78 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei Amazon einen Dachträger bestellt, wo du die Gabel mit der Steckachse befestigst und hinten nur das Hinterrad befestigst. Hält super und ich muss den Rahmen nicht klemmen. Gibts auch von Thule kostet aber da das doppelte...


Ich hatte den von Thule fürs Dach aber unser Auto ist zu hoch und jedes mal nen Hocker oder Kiste war mir zu blöd. Deshalb bin ich auf den Kupplungsträger umgestiegen.
Aber ich fahr auch nicht durch halb Europa von daher wird es schon gehen. Evtl, werde ich die "Lappentechnik" mal testen.
@Tom33 wie kann ich die Griffweite einstellen? Bei meinem alten Rad mit Juice Ultimate war es ganz einfach. Aber bei der Elixier 5 hab ich es noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Tom33 (3. Juni 2014)

in der Innenseite vom Griff - direkt am Gelenk ist eine Inbusschraube... ich hatte da mal probehalber herumgespielt aber keine Veränderung feststellen können.


----------



## Hornisborn (3. Juni 2014)

Hab das hier im Netz gefunden. ISt die Schraube mit der Nummer 2.


----------



## Haardt (4. Juni 2014)

matuu78 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bei Amazon einen Dachträger bestellt, wo du die Gabel mit der Steckachse befestigst und hinten nur das Hinterrad befestigst. Hält super und ich muss den Rahmen nicht klemmen. Gibts auch von Thule kostet aber da das doppelte...


Nennt sich Thule Outride.


----------



## Haardt (4. Juni 2014)

xsonicx schrieb:


> Also hab die C1 am Bike...und bin absolut nicht zufrieden.
> Wird auch ersetzt sobald verschlissen ist...


Warum genau bist Du unzufrieden? Allgemeine Bremsleistung, Standfestigkeit, ...?


----------



## lespaul1 (4. Juni 2014)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Hab das hier im Netz gefunden. ISt die Schraube mit der Nummer 2.


Okay danke. Dachte ich mir schon fast. Werds dann mal am Wochenende testen.

Zum Thema Thule Outride, das Handling mit der Steckachse auf dem Dach ist auch bissle ein gefi**e. Bei meinem alten Auto hatte ich die Thule Proride. Die waren auch Top. Nun kommt mit aber kein Bike mehr aufs Dach, lieber hinten auf die AHK.


----------



## matuu78 (4. Juni 2014)

Haardt schrieb:


> Nennt sich Thule Outride.


Nein nennen sie sich nicht!


Sind billiger und besser, also meiner Meinung nach. Wären es die Thule, würde ich es schreiben... Ausserdem hab ich extra geschrieben das es nicht die Thule sind... 

*Fahrradträger Dach-Fahrradhalter Bike Pro Gabelmontage*


----------



## Haardt (4. Juni 2014)

matuu78 schrieb:


> Nein nennen sie sich nicht!
> 
> 
> Sind billiger und besser, also meiner Meinung nach. Wären es die Thule, würde ich es schreiben... Ausserdem hab ich extra geschrieben das es nicht die Thule sind...
> ...


Nennen Sie sich doch ! 
Ich bezog mich nämlich auf Deinen letzten Satz!


----------



## Haardt (5. Juni 2014)

Bin heute mal das CF SL 29 6.9 und das 7.9 bei Canyon Probegefahren.

Also die Formula C1 am 6.9 ist ja schrecklich!!! Fühlt sich an als hätte man einen nassen Waschlappen in der Hand. Kn definierter Druckpunkt, total schwammig, und vom Material megabillig (geht schon bei der Lenkerklemmung los). Sowassollte Canyon an einem Rad über1.00 EUR definitiv nicht verkaufen!!!

Die Elixir5 am 7.9 ist da schon bedeutend besser, aber immer noch Welten von meiner 8 Jahre alten Shimano XT entfernt.

Jetzt ist guter Rat teuer:
- entweder das 6.9 nehmen und die Formula C1 direkt gegen eine Deore austauschen (Bremsscheibe kann man ja die Formula dran lassen)
- das 7.9 nehmen, und erstmal mit der Elexir leben. Zudem ist die RockShox SID sicherlich um Längen besser als die Fox im 6.9. Da muss ich mich aber ans Gripshift gewöhnen ... was mir schwer fallen würde.

Am einfachsten wäre es das 7.9 SE Mid-season-Modell zu nehmen. Komplett XT, Fox Factory-Gabel. Aber mit 2.200 EUR 300 EUR über Budget ...

Ach, was schwierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xsonicx (6. Juni 2014)

@Haardt 

So ging es mir auch mit der C1...wird also getauscht.
Hätte es zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung das SE schon gegeben, hätte ich gleich dieses bestellt.
einfacher geht`s ja nicht. Schon alles dran, muss nichts kaufen und auch nicht selbst tauschen. Pass doch ;-)


----------



## Haardt (6. Juni 2014)

xsonicx schrieb:


> @Haardt
> 
> So ging es mir auch mit der C1...wird also getauscht.
> Hätte es zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung das SE schon gegeben, hätte ich gleich dieses bestellt.
> einfacher geht`s ja nicht. Schon alles dran, muss nichts kaufen und auch nicht selbst tauschen. Pass doch ;-)


 
Mir sagt beim 7.9 die SID etwas mehr zu al die FOX beim SE. Und der Preis von 1.899 € (bei Lizenz)


----------



## matuu78 (6. Juni 2014)

ich hab mir auch das 7.9 geholt. Die Bremse ist ok, das einzige, was ich bisher getauscht hab sind Kurbel und die Gripshift gegen Trigger.


----------



## Haardt (6. Juni 2014)

Habe heute nochmal beim Händler Shimano-Bremsen mit Elexir, Magura und Co. verglichen. Meines Erachtens gibt es nirgends ein definierteres Bremsgefühl als bei Shimano-Bremsen. Und das durch die Bank von der Deore bis zur XT. Da spürt man einfach genau am Hebel, wo das  Bremsen anfängt. 

Bei mir wirds jetzt vermutlich ein Bike vom lokalen Händler. Carbonrahmen, komplette (!) XT, Crossride, Reba und Carbon-Lenker und -Sattelstütze für 2.000 EUR. Da kann man nicht meckern. Und dazu "Händlerservice" wie zB Vorbaulänge und -winkel nach Wahl, Satteltest, individuelle Gabeleinstellung vor Ort.


----------



## Haardt (6. Juni 2014)

matuu78 schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch das 7.9 geholt. Die Bremse ist ok, das einzige, was ich bisher getauscht hab sind Kurbel und die Gripshift gegen Trigger.


Was sprach gegen die X9-Kurbel?


----------



## matuu78 (6. Juni 2014)

hab günstig ne xo in blau bekommen, sonst nichts.


----------



## NiaLux (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Kleines Problem bzw. frage!!?
Meine sid verliert in 2 Wochen, 2 bar Luft??????????
Wie sieht's bei euch aus!


----------



## Tom33 (19. Juni 2014)

bei meiner nicht, ich pumpe eigentlich nie nach...


----------



## NiaLux (19. Juni 2014)

Dann muss wohl bei der Inspektion in Sommer bei Canyon genauer geguckt und gegebenfalls getauscht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (19. Juni 2014)

guck mal ob die Ventile fest genug eingedreht sind...


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2014)

Natürlich verlieren Gabeln kein Luft, egal welches Modell. Wenn doch, ist sie defekt. Aber was man auch wissen sollte, beim Aufstecken der Dämpferpumpe, je nach Pumpenmodell und wie man sich anstellt, geht auch Luft verloren. Dafür gibt es extra ne Einstellschraube in der Dämpferpumpe um den Abstand zum Ventil einzustellen.


----------



## Haardt (19. Juni 2014)

hendricks schrieb:


> Dann muss wohl bei der Inspektion in Sommer bei Canyon genauer geguckt und gegebenfalls getauscht werden...



Ob die sich bei einer Inspektion die Gabel genau anschauen??


----------



## Hornisborn (19. Juni 2014)

Gegenfrage, warum sollte er nichts sagen, wenn er es zur Inspektion bringt?


----------



## DaBot (21. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

Ich hab mich gestern ein paar Rentnern zu Füßen geworfen, weil mir bergauf im Wiegetritt die Kette gerissen ist.

Drauf war die ab Werk montierte Kette, glaube ist eine KMC? Jetzt die Frage, gleiche Kette nehmen oder gibt's was besseres? Wie ist das mit der Kompatibilität zu XT-Kasette und SRAM-Kurbel/Schaltwerk?

Merci und viele Grüße!


----------



## akastylez (21. Juli 2014)

Nimm die SRAM 1091 Hollowpin...die KMC Ketten haben bei mir nie länger als 150KM gehalten, das Beste war mal auf LaPalma, ganze 400m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardt (21. Juli 2014)

Nehme immer XT-Kette. Ist mit "allem" kompatibel, hautsache 10-fach.


----------



## filiale (21. Juli 2014)

Ich würde auch ne XT Kette empfehlen...


----------



## akastylez (22. Juli 2014)

....die haben ja nichtmal nen Kettenschloss und hielten bei mir leider auch nicht all zu lange. 10x Ketten sind eigentlich alle kompatibel, der Schriftzug "Use only blablabla chain" ist doch nur Marketing.


----------



## renntiger (22. Juli 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> war heute in Koblenz und bin das 7.9 in L zur Probe gefahren... bin 1,84 und die Schrittlänge beträgt 90 cm - passte sehr gut. Auf dem AL SLX in L saß ich irgendwie gestreckter, obwohl die Rahmen ja gleiche Maße haben. Das 7.9 ist jedenfalls bestellt


 Vielleicht kannst Du mal ein Bild einstellen, wie bei Dir der Sattelauszug bzw. -überhöhung ist? Ich habe selbige SL und Körpergröße, mein altes Nerve AM in L scheint mir mit etwas zuviel Überhöhung (Sattel am Anschlag), von daher bin ich bei den Geodaten sehr unsicher.


----------



## Tom33 (22. Juli 2014)

da sollten zwar schon Bilder im Thread herum schwirren, aber kein Problem


----------



## renntiger (22. Juli 2014)

Ah sorry, ja danke! Das schaut ja ganz passabel aus. Wie groß ist bei Dir der Abstand Tretlagermitte - Satteloberkante? Wieviel bleibt dann noch bis max. Sattelauszug?


----------



## Tom33 (22. Juli 2014)

geschätzte (bin nicht vor Ort) 78-79cm und noch 4-5cm bis zur Max-Markierung (schwankt ja, je nach Bauhöhe des Sattels)...


----------



## NiaLux (23. Juli 2014)

Hat schon einer Erfahrung mit einem 2.4 Reifen gemacht? Bezüglich felgenbreite etc. ? Will für die nassen Tage was breites drauf tun, zumindest vorne!


----------



## renntiger (24. Juli 2014)

Tom33 schrieb:


> geschätzte (bin nicht vor Ort) 78-79cm und noch 4-5cm bis zur Max-Markierung (schwankt ja, je nach Bauhöhe des Sattels)...


 Hab eben mal nachgemessen, 78-79 cm deckt sich mit meiner Einstellung (kein Wunder bei gleicher SL), da kann ich ja dann beruhigt zu L greifen. Danke!


----------



## Blackthump (27. Juli 2014)

Ich habe nun auch mein Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 bestellt, bezahlt, aufgebaut und Probe gefahren.
Bei einer Körpergrösse von 1.84 Meter und einer Schrittlänge von 84 cm habe ich die Rahmengröße L gewählt. Ich fühle mich sehr wohl auf dem Rad, passt wirklich prima.
Alles in Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden, das Rad fährt sich klasse, irgendwie mühelos, schaltet sich butterweich und ziemlich lautlos.

Einziges Manko bisher: die Vorderradbremse quietscht. Vielleicht verschwindet das Geräusch ja noch wenn das Rad eingebremst ist.

Mir persönlich sind auch die Griffe etwas zu dünn. Findet das außer mir noch jemand? Was habt Ihr gemacht, Griffe getauscht? Wenn ja wogegen? Oder doch ein Griffband drumgewickelt, gibts da Empfehlungen?
Könnte auch sein, dass mir der Sattel auf Dauer zu hart ist. Habt ihr den getauscht? Falls ja, gegen welchen anderen Sattel?

Ansonsten ist das Canyon ein tolles Mountainbike. Ich bin froh mich für dieses Modell entschieden zu haben. Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein Specialized Stumpjumper HT Competition, dagegen ist das Canyon wirklich noch mal ein Stück besser und das bei einem günstigerem Preis.

Anbei noch ein Bild, dass ich heute bei der ersten Ausfahrt geschossen habe.



Ich sage nur "Dont read this" -

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lespaul1 (28. Juli 2014)

Also bei mir hat sich der Sattel schön angepasst und bin eher am überlegen mir den für meine anderen Räder zu holen


----------



## Chris_1975 (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

würde mir gerne das Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 bestellen. Bei einer Größe von 1,80m und Schrittlänge 86cm empfiehlt das PPS Größe M (17,5"). Kommt mir ein wenig klein vor, da der Rahmen ja recht kompakt sein soll. Auch im Test in der BIKE vom 24.03.2014 wird ab einer Größe von 1,80m L empfohlen (http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...e/canyon-grand-canyon-cf-sl-79-29/a19207.html). Sollte ich eher die Größe L bestellen?
Was meint ihr?

Gruß, Chris


----------



## lespaul1 (31. Juli 2014)

Ich bin 2-3 cm kleiner und habe einen M Rahmen. Aber vorbau negativ gedreht und eine andere Sattelstütze mit 20mm offset. 
Ich würde sagen du kannst L bestellen. (wenn du eher gestreckt fahren willst)


----------



## Guemmer (31. Juli 2014)

Chris_1975 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> würde mir gerne das Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 bestellen. Bei einer Größe von 1,80m und Schrittlänge 86cm empfiehlt das PPS Größe M (17,5"). Kommt mir ein wenig klein vor, da der Rahmen ja recht kompakt sein soll. Auch im Test in der BIKE vom 24.03.2014 wird ab einer Größe von 1,80m L empfohlen (http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...e/canyon-grand-canyon-cf-sl-79-29/a19207.html). Sollte ich eher die Größe L bestellen?
> Was meint ihr?
> ...



Hallo,

kannst L nehmen. Ich 180/82 habe sogar noch den Vorbau einen Tick verlängert, damit ich noch gestreckter sitze.


----------



## ScottRog69 (31. Juli 2014)

Habe das Lux das ja quasi IDENTISCH ist von der Geo her in M. Bin 1,77m gross Schrittlänge 84cm. L, war mir zu gross da ich einen längeren Oberkörper habe. 100'er Vorbau nach oben mit 25mm Spacern.


----------



## Chris_1975 (31. Juli 2014)

Hatte heute Nachmittag die Gelegenheit mal zu einem kurzen Probesitzen auf L-Größe. Passt perfekt denke ich...


----------



## filiale (1. August 2014)

Sattel muß noch raus, ansonsten wirkt das Rad schon recht klein unter Dir.


----------



## Chris_1975 (2. August 2014)

@ filiale: Recht klein...? Canyon PPS empfiehlt sogar nur M. Fühlte mich auf L eigentlich sehr wohl. Ich konnte auch ein paar kleine Runden auf dem Hof drehen.


----------



## Tom33 (2. August 2014)

184 / 89,5 fahre L und der passt mir perfekt. Vllt. würde ein Racer eine Nummer größer nehmen, aber ich mag nicht drauf liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_1975 (2. August 2014)

Größe L ist jedenfalls schon bestellt...


----------



## khrika (4. August 2014)

Chris_1975 schrieb:


> Größe L ist jedenfalls schon bestellt...


Ist ja cool, du heisst Chris und bist ein 75er. Wie ich


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. August 2014)

Ich heisse Chris Rog. und bin Baujahr 75. 
Spässle.


----------



## Highland-Radler (6. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe festgestellt, dass bei meinem 7.9 der Steuersatz ziemlich rau läuft. Deutlich zu spüren, wenn man das Rad am oberrohr anhebt und dann den Lenker dreht. Kann nicht mehr sagen, ob das von Anfang an so war oder nicht. Ist das normal oder nicht? War es von meinen vorigen Bikes so nicht gewohnt, da lief immer alles rund und geräuschlos. Hatte jedenfalls die Gabel auch schon mal ausgebaut und die obere Lagerschale gereinigt und geschmiert, die untere habe ich nicht ohne Gewalt rausbekommen und hab sie lieber drin gelassen, weil ich nix kaputt machen wollte.


----------



## ufp (12. August 2014)

Hi.
Passen in die SL Baureihe auch 2,35 (zB Schwalbe Hans Dampf) oder 2,4 breite Reifen?

Wie ist die Tretlagerhöhe, vom Boden aus gemessen (mit der Angabe auf der HP, Tretlager-Offset -60, kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen  )

@Grip Shift
Ich hab extra von Trigger auf Grip Shift X.0 (2 fach) umgebaut und bin sehr begeistert.
Einfach, weil es einfach(er) ist, zu schalten. Man kann schneller und mehrere Gänge schalten, sofern man das Handgelenk nur weit genug verdrehen kann .


----------



## lespaul1 (12. August 2014)

Sorry. Aber ich versteh nicht warum man in ein Carbon Race Hardtail nen 2.35 Hans Dampf rein machen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiaLux (12. August 2014)

Vorne macht das für den Winter Sinn, überlege ich auch!


----------



## lespaul1 (12. August 2014)

hm. da nehm ich meine alten Räder. Alu 26er mit Dirty Dan 2.00 vorne oder das Alltagsrad mit dem Wechsellaufradsatz mit Spikes.


----------



## ufp (12. August 2014)

lespaul1 schrieb:


> Sorry. Aber ich versteh nicht warum man in ein Carbon Race Hardtail nen 2.35 Hans Dampf rein machen will?


Berechtigter Einwand 


lespaul1 schrieb:


> hm. da nehm ich meine alten Räder. Alu 26er mit Dirty Dan 2.00 vorne oder das Alltagsrad mit dem Wechsellaufradsatz mit Spikes.


Ich hatte und habe mehrere Mountainbikes.
Immer war eines das gute und eines, dass nicht so gut war und/oder "Probleme" bereitet hat.

Nun versuche ich mich anders "aufzustellen".
Ausgangslage ist ein Trek Slash 7 2013 26 Zoll (Freeride, Enduro; 160mm FW v/h). Dieses soll bleiben.

Dann, ein 29er Titan mit Rohloff und SON Nabendynamo, Magura TS6 und relativ schweren Laufrädern und 14,3 (!) KG Gewicht. Mit dem Gewicht und vor allem der Übersetzung habe ich mir unheimlich schwer beim bergauffahren getan.

Und zu guter letzt ein Cannondale F26 1 Alu 2013 26 Zoll mit Lefty und 9,92 KG .

Jetzt soll das 26er Cannondale und das 29er verkauft werden und das Canyon, Radon Black Sin oder Cannondale F26 2014/F:SI 2015 dafür gekauft werden. Das soll dann das Alltagsrad fürs mountainbiken und für den Winter werden.
Das Trek für die härtere "Gangart"; v.a. Downhill.

Daher ein leichtes, verspieltes, wendiges 29er, aber mit guten Laufrädern und relativ breiten Reifen und nicht die Seitenschneider a la 2.0 oder 2.1 (wie bei manchen Cannondales).


----------



## Tom33 (12. August 2014)

lespaul1 schrieb:


> Sorry. Aber ich versteh nicht warum man in ein Carbon Race Hardtail nen 2.35 Hans Dampf rein machen will?


habe jetzt wieder die 2,3er Spezi Kombo drauf, ich fühle mich mit den dickeren Reifen einfach wohler und der etwas niedrigere Druck erhöht den Komfort. 200gr pro Reifen machen den Kohl nicht fett und ich will ja keine Rennen gewinnen


----------



## lespaul1 (13. August 2014)

Hab mir gestern auch mal angeschaut wieviel Platz da ist. Also daran soll es nicht scheitern.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (3. September 2014)

Hey Leute, habt ihr schon mal eure SRAM Kurbel ausgebaut?(Geht an die CF SL 7.9er Besitzer) Wenn ja, mit wie viel NM habt ihr die Kurbel wieder festgezogen? Wie angegeben auf der Kurbel, die 48-54NM ?

Wenn ich schon dabei bin - hattet ihr schon einen "Lagerschaden" an der Nabe eurer DT Swiss Spline ? Völlig irre, vom einen auf den anderen Tag quietscht es wie Hölle, im ausgebauten Zustand mahlt das Lager.. habe das Teil auf Garantie direkt eingeschickt - die Jungs kümmern sich drum

Habe mir, weil ich sowieso mal einen neuen LRS wollte und 3 Wochen auf das HR warten muss die Spline XR1501 geholt - sehr genial, das Bike ist mit allem drum und dran bei 10kg und geht ab wie Arsch  Nach 5000km war das jetzt der Einzige defekt den ich zu verweisen hatte.. Sogar nach 2 Marathons war nicht mehr zu tun als die Kette zu ölen und das Bike zu säubern.. GEILER HOBEL  
Nur wen's interessiert  

LG


----------



## NiaLux (3. September 2014)

Nein, bisher nicht!
Kurzes Zwischenupdate: Gabel hat Luft verloren, war ein quasi Totalschaden! Habe alles ersetzt bekommen auf Garantie, hat wohl knapp 4 Wochen gedauert!

Noch ein unkonventioneller Trick für matschige Tage und die Leute mit weniger Fahrtechnik als ich: TrailKing in RaceSport kaufen und wohlfühlen!!!!! Das Teil wiegt zwar knapp 770g aber hat einen bestialischen Grip!


----------



## Dennis_1337 (4. September 2014)

Puuuuuh, das wäre der super Gau, momentan läuft sie noch perfekt - 4 Wochen ohne mtb würde ich nicht schaffen :O 

Cooler Tip, ich habe mir eh schon folgendes überlegt: für die matschigeren Tage gegen Ende des Jahres die Spline 1700 wieder zu nehmen und auf die eben besagte dicke Reifen ziehen  die rocket ron mit tubeless laufen super, aber in Sachen grip auf Trails kann ich mir besseres vorstellen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NiaLux (4. September 2014)

Den trailking kann ich nur empfehlen! Damit fahre ich allen Fullys im Bergab um die Ohren! Sind Super!!! Und zu einem mountainking im Vergleich sind die knapp 80g schwerer! Also nicht die Welt! Leichte Schläuche rein und gut ist!


----------



## Jesa70 (6. September 2014)

Hallo,
würde mir nun auch gern ein Canyon kaufen.Bin 1,90 mit nen 90er Schritt.Hat jemand mit dieser Größe Erfahrung bei Hardtails?Ich glaub daß L reicht.Bin mir aber nicht sicher.Das Bike wäre nur für Marathonrenenn gedacht.Eine extreme Sattelüberhöhung wie auch eine zu gestreckte Körperhaltung liegen mir nicht.Wie arbeitet die Fox ctd fit factory?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin 1,91 mit 92cm Schrittlänge, sollte ich eher zur XL greifen?


----------



## AMR_7500 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ganz kurz gesagt chem...Ja, XL sollte perfekt passen bei dir.


----------



## chem (10. Oktober 2014)

Dankeschön. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus. Ist es momentan ein guter Zeitpunkt um das Bike zu kaufen? XL wäre ja sogar auf Lager. Geld sitzt momentan nicht so locker, aber ich brauch wieder ein gescheits Bike.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3649


----------



## AMR_7500 (10. Oktober 2014)

Könntest auch mein CF SLX aus März 2014 haben für noch kleineres Geld, ist halt ein L, müsstest du probieren obs dir passt.


----------



## Jesa70 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab L gekauft.XL wäre definitiv zu groß gewesen.


----------



## chem (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist jetzt verwirrend.


----------



## Königwagner (11. Oktober 2014)

1,91 und 92er Schritt: Ich habe nach Probefahrten in Koblenz XL gekauft, einen 85mm Vorbau mit 8° negativ verbaut und nur noch einen 5 mm Spacer drunter. Ach ja, den Lenker habe ich noch rausgeschmissen und gegen einen Thomson mit 5° Backsweep rein.
Aus meiner Sicht absolut TOP. Hab ein Bild aus der Seitenansicht hochgeladen. Da siehst du die Proportionen gut.


----------



## chem (11. Oktober 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten. Wie immer wäre eine Probefahrt sehr sinnig, jedoch ist Koblenz ein ganzes Stück weit weg und ich kenne niemanden, der ein XL Bike sein Eigen nennt.


----------



## AMR_7500 (11. Oktober 2014)

Du hast noch die Möglichkeit über diese Seite http://www.canyon.com/probefahrtenboerse/ jemanden aus deiner Umgebung zu finden,
der vielleicht zufällig genau diese Größe hat und dich das Bike probieren lässt.
Ansonsten hast du trotz allem 30 Tage Rückgaberecht bei Canyon ohne Angabe von Gründen, das heisst du könntest es dir auch bestellen,
probieren und wenns dir gar nicht passt, wieder zurückschicken. Bin mir aber sicher, dass bei dir XL perfekt passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko4492 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hi fährt jemand sein Canyon mit einer Stargabel?
wie ist das Fahrgefühl?


----------



## Jesa70 (11. Oktober 2014)

bin 1,90 mit 90er Schritt,hab einen 100 Vorbau negativ verbaut und fährt sich super!


----------



## NiaLux (12. Oktober 2014)

Sonst bestell es, und teste es und wenn's nicht passt geht's halt zurück!

Hat einer die fFelgeninnenweite von der 1700 spline parat?


----------



## Tom33 (13. Oktober 2014)

ich meine 19,5mm gemessen zu haben...


----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand bestätigen, ob sich die Schutzfolio am Unterrohr abziehen läßt und somit der farbige Schriftzug entfernen läßt ?


----------



## NiaLux (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine die Schutzfolien schützt die lackierte Unterseite!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich war Heute bei Canyon Vorort aber der Mitarbeiter war sich nicht sicher. Man konnte es auch nicht zu 100% sicher sehen. Und die Folio abziehen um es zu testen konnte ich natürlich nicht


----------



## harterhund (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo GC CL 7.9 - Fahrer,
habe mir nach zwei Jahren nur Rennrad und Mountainbike - Abstinenz das Bike zum Geburtstag gegönnt.
Heute zweite Tour gefahren - einfach super.
Wermutstropfen: 1. Sattel - rutschiger Bezug, billige Anmutung, geht garnicht an so einem Rad = kommt neu !! Empfehlung ?
					   2. Bremse C1 von Formula : läßt sich weit durchziehen, Beläge schleifen, billige Anmutung - bleibt erst mal,
						  hoffe, die bremst sich noch ein

Hoffe hier auf einen regen Austausch.
Grüße aus S-H
hh


----------



## AMR_7500 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hi harterhund, willkommen hier! Schmeiss den Sattel sonst wohin und hol dir den Ergon SM3, die Bremse kannst gleich dem Sattel hinterher werfen und dir eine AVID X0 oder noch besser Shimano XT IceTech holen. Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum schönen Bike!


----------



## filiale (26. Oktober 2014)

@harterhund Welcome back  Kannst Du mir sagen ob blaue Canyon Schriftzug am Unterrohr auf die Folie drauf gedruckt ist oder die Folie nur eine Klarsicht Folie ist und der Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen lackiert ist ? Danke


----------



## harterhund (28. Oktober 2014)

@filiale: Ich glaube, der Schriftzug ist in die Schutzfolie integriert. Möchte sie aber ungern abziehen, um dass zu
überprüfen.
Findest Du den blauen Schriftzug denn so häßlich? Mir gefällt er an meinem Bike.
Gruß
hh


----------



## harterhund (28. Oktober 2014)

Heute bei herrlichem Sonnenschein das Bike zum ersten Mal auf 50 km richtig gefordert.
Die C1 wird auch langsam bissiger, Beläge schleifen kaum noch.
Bin im Gelände gefühlt deutlich schneller als vor zwei Jahren mit meinem 26-ziger Hardtail, auch ein Grand Canyon.
War die richtige Entscheidung diesmal ein 29-ziger zu nehmen.Grüße hh


----------



## DaBot (29. Oktober 2014)

Hab mal eine etwas "fremdere Frage": Ich überlege mit für die Grundlagenschrubberei im Winter etwas besser rollende Reifen für die Ebene (Straße, Wirtschaftswege, Fahrradwege, usw) drauf zu ziehen, also Wege, die ich im Winter mit'm Renner nicht unbedingt fahren will. Auf die DT XM1501 darf man laut Website minimal 1,8er Schlappen aufziehen. Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit dem Marathon Supreme gemacht, den gäbe es in der Breite. Hat sonst evtl noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Twenty9er (29. Oktober 2014)

DaBot schrieb:


> Hab mal eine etwas "fremdere Frage": Ich überlege mit für die Grundlagenschrubberei im Winter etwas besser rollende Reifen für die Ebene (Straße, Wirtschaftswege, Fahrradwege, usw) drauf zu ziehen, also Wege, die ich im Winter mit'm Renner nicht unbedingt fahren will. Auf die DT XM1501 darf man laut Website minimal 1,8er Schlappen aufziehen. Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit dem Marathon Supreme gemacht, den gäbe es in der Breite. Hat sonst evtl noch jemand einen Tipp?


Conti Raceking 2.0 Racesport. Sind zwar breit, rollen aber mit etwas höherem Luftdruck sehr leicht und taugen auch für leichteres oder trockenes Gelände.


----------



## NiaLux (29. Oktober 2014)

Würde ich ebenfalls so machen!! Die Reifen kann man dann ja direkt mal fürs Rennen behalten!


----------



## Highland-Radler (12. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich stehe gerade vor der Frage, welche Reifen ich montieren sollte. Bin ein Fan der Conti X-King und würde die auch gern wieder nehmen, allerdings behagen mir die 2,4er mehr als die 2,2er. Hat zufällig jemand von euch die 2,4er Version montiert bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese noch sinnvoll auf die Felge (DT-Swiss Spline 1700) und in den Hinterbau passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesa70 (16. November 2014)

mein neues,drei Monate alt,Lenker Vorbau Sattel und Laufräder wurden gewechselt


----------



## Dennis_1337 (12. Januar 2015)

Servus miteinander!

Weiß jemand rein zufällig, ob unser Grand Canyon CF SL mit 1x11 Schaltungen kompatibel ist? Bzw dafür freigegeben ist?

Grüße


----------



## Tom33 (12. Januar 2015)

moin - theoretisch ja, aber Canyon gibt wohl nur auf auf von ihnen damit verkaufte Räder Garantie. Gehen tut es zumindest, aber wozu willst Du das? Für den FP? 

Da gab es am Anfang vom Thread mal eine Diskussion...


----------



## DaBot (12. Januar 2015)

Gibt einen eigenen Thread dafür. Man braucht eine Art Adapter, um den Hinterbau zu spreizen, sodass die Kette nicht schleift. Irgendwas in der Richtung. Ich hab die Idee wieder begraben...


----------



## Dennis_1337 (12. Januar 2015)

Gedankenspiele Tom  das FP mit 34er Blatt ballern  spässle
Weil in dem 2014er Katalog von Canyon eben mal stand dass an das CF SL kein 1x11 hin darf 
Am SLX jedoch ist 1x11 verbaut und die Rahmen sind von der Geometrie gleich. Carbon Layups sind unterschiedlich


----------



## NiaLux (12. Januar 2015)

Mittlerweile kriegst du aber auch das normale SL mit nem 1x11 Antrieb!


----------



## Twenty9er (12. Januar 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Gibt einen eigenen Thread dafür. Man braucht eine Art Adapter, um den Hinterbau zu spreizen, sodass die Kette nicht schleift. Irgendwas in der Richtung. Ich hab die Idee wieder begraben...


Hat das jemand am 1. April geschrieben? ;-) 1x11 hat die gleiche Einbaubreite wie 10fach...Daher macht ja Sram den Kniff mit dem eigenen Freilauf, um die Kompatibiliät zu gewährleisten. Mittlerweile gibt es auch das CF mit 1x11, also muss es gehen.. Canyon lehnt m.E. die Garantie ab, weil man den Freilauf tauschen muss und dabei evtl. Fehler macht, die Naben schrottet und dann bei Canyon reklamiert...


----------



## Tom33 (12. Januar 2015)

na ja, es ist schon recht kapp am 11er Ritzel... ich denke das nur Rahmen die am Ausfallende etwas breiter bauen (Serienstreuung) für 1x11 genommen wurden.


----------



## DaBot (12. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index....n-für-XX1---X01-ja-nein-vielleicht???.659832/

Hier steht's drin. Zumindest mit den DT Naben gibt es ein Problem. Wenn es doch funktioniert, lass es mich wissen, ich hab mich aufgrund der Erfahrung, die dort beschrieben ist, erstmal dagegen entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (12. Januar 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> ...dabei evtl. Fehler macht, die Naben schrottet und dann bei Canyon reklamiert...


Dann dürften sie nix verkaufen ;-)


----------



## Dennis_1337 (12. Januar 2015)

Nun gut, wenn es so ein heikles Thema ist dann verwerfe ich den Gedanken. Wenn es einfach nicht dafür ausgelegt ist dann will ich keine Experimente starten. Allerdings ist's eine "schwache" nummer von Canyon, dass es am SLX funzt und am SL nicht.


----------



## Dennis_1337 (12. Januar 2015)

PS
Aha ok, wenn ich es denn wollte müsste ich nach Koblenz... 
Nö, mit so viel Aufwand dann nicht, da ich eh Marathon fahre und eher flexibel sein will war das nur ein Gedankenspiel. 
Danke für die Infos Jungs


----------



## Twenty9er (13. Januar 2015)

Im anderen Thread steht doch die Aussage von Canyon, dass man nur die Nabe umbauen muss. Lest euch mal alles durch, dann findet ihr auch die Aussage von Canyon, dass man die Verantwortung für den Umbau ablehnt, und daher keine Freigabe gibt.





canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> die Modifizierung der Nabe ist natürlich der genannte Spezial-Spacer. Da habe ich mich wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen.
> Da der o.g. Spacer von uns bei jeder Montage entsprechend angepasst wird und auch nur speziell für dieses Laufrad entwickelt wurde, können wir ihn nicht für andere Laufräder freigeben. Die Kombination mit anderen Laufrädern wurde von uns nie getestet, weshalb wir nicht sagen können ob das überhaupt passt. Zudem können wir nur bei Montage in unserem Hause wirklich garantieren, dass die Schaltung hinterher reibungslos funktioniert. Bei einer Selbstmontage wäre uns dies nicht möglich.
> Aus diesen Gründen können wir die Verwendung der XX1/X01 an unserem Grand Canyon CF SL/SLX nur für die Kompletträder freigeben, die von uns selbst montiert werden.
> ...


----------



## NiaLux (19. Januar 2015)

Hab mir den tacx t2650 bestellt, sehr günstig zurzeit bei Bike discount!!

Hat einer schon Erfahrung mit der x12 Steckachse gemacht?


----------



## DaBot (19. Januar 2015)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Im anderen Thread steht doch die Aussage von Canyon, dass man nur die Nabe umbauen muss. Lest euch mal alles durch, dann findet ihr auch die Aussage von Canyon, dass man die Verantwortung für den Umbau ablehnt, und daher keine Freigabe gibt.


_"Da der o.g. Spacer von uns bei jeder Montage entsprechend angepasst wird und auch nur speziell für dieses Laufrad entwickelt wurde..."_

Was ist denn dieser ominöse Spacer bzw. wie sind die Maße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khrika (22. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe die DT Swiss 1501 jetzt durch Mavic SLR ersetzt und werde im Frühjahr den Umbau machen (auf eigene Gefahr) Ich lass es euch wissen wenns klappt mit dem SLX 2014er Rahmen....


----------



## NiaLux (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Leider habe ich mir bei einem Sturz die Schaltung verbogen, so dass ich sie nicht mehr leise und reibungslos einstellen kann.
Möchte nun eine Sram XX oder X0 einbauen, muss ich irgendetwas mit der Aufnahme beachten? Oder ist die Halterung identisch?


----------



## khrika (1. Februar 2015)

Sollte kein problem sein XX oder XO zu montieren. Bei zweifach übersetzung würde ich einen mittleren käfig nehmen bei dreifach einen langen.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiaLux (1. Februar 2015)

Danke dir!


----------



## NiaLux (1. Februar 2015)

Wobei montiert ist ja bei der x9 ein langer Käfig.
Was hat es den deiner Meinung nach für ein Vorteil?


----------



## khrika (2. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte das gleiche problem wie du musste mein schaltwerk durch umfall ersetzen. Hatte bei meinen canyon slx auch einen langen werfer trotz zwei fach. Keine ahung warum das canyon so verbaut. Vielleicht haben sie viele von denen auf lager... Egal wie im internet und such bei sram wird vorgeschlagen einen mittleren zu nehmen.. Was der vorteil ist kan ich nur raten, kürzerer käfig = kürzere kette = höhere spannung = weniger kettenschlag..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

das mittlere "GS" Schaltwerk reicht von der Gesamtkapazität (35Zähne) nicht aus um bei 38/24 und 11-36 alle Gänge sauber durchzuschalten. Benötigte Gesamtkapaztät bei dieser Abstufung ist 39 Zähne. Entweder ist also die Kette bei Groß/Groß zu kurz oder sie hängt bei klein/klein durch. Auf jeden Fall ist man damit ausserhalb der Shimano-Vorgabe und deshalb verbauen wir in der Serie die SGS Schaltwerke (45 Zähne Kapazität). Ähnlich sieht es bei SRAM aus

VG

Michael


----------



## khrika (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo Michael sind das eure erfahrungswerte? Sram beschreibt es anders... https://www.sram.com/news/introducing-sram-type-2-rear-derailleur
Meine erfahrungswerte stimmen nicht mit deiner beschreibung überein. Will aber auch dazu sagen das es für mich klar war die kette durch eine neue zu ersetzen und diese dem neuen schaltwerk anzupassen... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstaab_canyon (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

siehe hier:

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...v_a_compatibility_map_2015_mtb_components.pdf

gelbes Dreieck (Kassette 11-36) mit rotem Dreieck (Kurbel 38/24) nur mit langem Käfig
Medium Käfig geht nur bei den Kassetten mit orangem Dreieck (11-32 und 12-32)

Mag sein, das 11-36 auch mit Medium Käfig funktioniert (und ehrlich gesagt, an einem meiner Hardtails fahre ich die Kombi auch, weil grad kein anderes Schaltwerk da war). Das geht auch, wenn man die Kette so lang lässt das man groß/groß fahren kann. In der Praxis ist es nicht so entscheidend, das klein/klein dann durchhängt, da man als erfahrener Biker den Gang eh nicht fährt. Aber es ist von SRAM nicht freigegeben und ich kann als Produktmanager nicht davon ausgehen, das alle meine Kunden erfahrene Biker sind und klein/klein nicht fahren. Wenn sich dann jemand auf die Nase legt weil sich beim Rückwärtstreten dank der fehlenden Kettenspannung bei klein/klein die Kette verheddert haben wir als Hersteller ein Problem wenn wir uns da ausserhalb der Vorgaben unserer Lieferanten bewegen...

Willkommen in der nicht unkomplizierten Welt eines Produktmanagers 

VG
Michael


----------



## khrika (2. Februar 2015)

danke für die info und feedback. Ja Kompliziert ist das neue unkompliziert . Man lernt nie aus.... Zum glück bin ich nur hobby schrauber... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk72 (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo Biker,
bin ein Neuer im Forum, genannt Jörgle, bin demnächst 43 und wohnhaft in München. Fahre seit 10 Jahren zufrieden Canyon-Mountain - Bikes (Fully und Hardtail im Wechsel) und möchte mir zum ersten mal eine Carbonfeile bestelle. Objekt der Begierde ist das Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 Modell 2015. Fahre momentan Nerve Al 29 8.9 (Modell 2013) und Cube AMS 120 29 (Model 2013, Einsteigermodel, Radl zur Arbeit und Winterradl). Einsatzbereiche sind Isartrail, Schotter und Asphalt Richtung bayerische Voralpen, Voralpengebiet selbst und Alpen (8 mal Alpencross seit 2006) und hin und wieder Gardasee. 
Bei meinem Touren bin ich teilweise mit dem Fully etwas overdressed unterwegs. Daher noch ein Hardtail.
Allerdings lese ich u.a. in diesem Beitrag über einige gar nicht kaufmotivierende Probleme mit den CF - Rahmen, wie z.B. "Kette schleift auf dem kleinsten Ritzel an der Strebe, Rahmengröße L", "Sattelstütze mit Spiel im Sitzrohr" und zusätzlich (und auch in einem Beitrag bei twentynineinches, CG CF SLX 29 im Dauertest) über plötzlich auftretende Rahmenbeschädigungen /-brüche.

Ich benötige das GC CF SL 29 in Größe L (geschildertes "Kette schleift an Strebe Problem"). Ich bin jetzt kurz vor der Kaufentscheidung u.a. durch diesen Beitrag verunsichert.
Weiß jemand, ob es sich bei den o.g. Problemen um Einzelfälle handelte (vielleicht sogar erstes Modelljahr) und wenn nicht, ob es dann bereits Nachbesserungen gegeben hat?
Lösungsansätze wie die mit dem exzentrischen Adapter und einem damit einhergehenden schräg sitzenden Hinterrad an einem Neurad sind nicht akzeptabel und würden definitiv eine negative Kaufentscheidung oder die Rücksendung des Bikes innerhalb der 30 Tage nach sich ziehen.
Kann mir jemand darüber etwas berichten? In diesem Beitrag wurden die o.g. Probleme mehrfach aufgeführt, dann aber nicht mehr weiter behandelt. Wenn jemand Infos hat, bitte hier an mich weitermelden.
Ich würde mich aber auch über zusätzlich positive Statements über das Bike freuen.
Ich danke Euch recht herzlich im Voraus

Natürlich würde ich mich auch über eine zusätzliche Antwort vom Staab Michi freuen (bin ja ein großer Fan von Euch).

Grüße vom Jörgle aus München


----------



## mstaab_canyon (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

freut mich, das Du schon so lange zufriedener Canyon Kunde bist.

Die Grand Canyon CF SL und SLX (und der CF auch, aber der hat eh ein anderes Ausfallende) wurden für das Modelljahr 2015 in der Form so verändert, das die Kette auch bei XD Freiläufen mit 10er Ritzel schleiffrei läuft.

Zu den anderen Schäden: Wir haben einige tausend dieser Räder draussen im Markt. Natürlich kommt es da leider zu einer gewissen Quote an Reklamationen - die ist aber nicht auffällig höher als bei anderen Modellen. Wir arbeiten auch ständig daran, unsere Qualitätssicherung zu verbessern um diese Quote weiter zu drücken.

Weiterhin viel Spass mit Deinen Canyon Bikes

VG

Michael


----------



## jk72 (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo Michi,

den werde ich haben. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das hört sich ganz gut an. Dann trau ich mich mal. Ehrlich gesagt, bestellt ist ja schon, nur kaufen (zahlen) muss ichs noch. Und dann schau mer mal, ob die Feile so gut ist, wie all die anderen Bikes, die ich von Euch bereits gefahren habe / fahre / fahren werde.

Noch ne kleine Anregung / Anmerkung: Rose hat hier in München (Haustür zum Mountainbikegebiet Voralpen und Alpen!) einen Verkaufsraum mit echten Bikes zum Anfassen eröffnet. Das würde Euch ganz bestimmt auch gut stehen. Brauchst nichts dazu sagen, ich weiß ja, die Preise sind nur bei dem momentan bestehenden System möglich und keiner will gerne mehr bezahlen (natürlich auch ich nicht). Trotzdem...

VG
Jörgle

An alle Anderen: Ich hoffe, die Antwort auf meine Anfrage hilft auch anderen Verunsicherte GC CF / SL / SLX - Interessenten (Modell 2015) bezüglich der angesprochenen Probleme weiter.
Über weitere Beiträge bin ich trotzdem dankbar. Ich werde die Woche das Bike kaufen und dann gerne über hoffentlich positive Erfahrungen in den bayerischen Voralpen und in den Alpen berichten.

Jörgle


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2015)

Dann möchten wir aber auch Bilder sehen wie Dein Bike in der Natur ausschaut !


----------



## jk72 (4. Februar 2015)

Freilich, das Gerät kommt zwar schon im Februar, aber Bergfotos wird es vermutlich erst ab Ende März, Anfang April geben, wenn der Schnee halt so weit weg ist, dass man die ersten Jahresanfangstouren in den Bergen fahren kann.

Werd das Hübschchen sehr wahrscheinlich mit einer Zusatzoption ausrüsten. Der Plan sieht so aus:
Auf die Thomson- Stütze kommt ein Selle Flite (liegt eh noch rum) für schnelle Asphalt -und Schottereinheiten rund um München.
Und für Bergtouren kommt eine Reverb (125mm) mit einem Specialized Henge drauf (hat sich bei mir ganz gut bewährt).
Auf die Versenkbare (auf dem Nerve Al 8.9 ist ne Stealth drauf) möchte ich im Gebirge nicht mehr missen. 
Hab mir bei der Bestellung von Canyon noch ein paar so Befestigungsclips dazulegen lassen, so dass der Umbau in wenigen Minuten erledigt ist.

Mit der Klemme bin ich noch am überlegen, wird vermutlich ein Schraubwürger von Tune. Den gibts in flashigen Farben zu völlig überteuertem
Preis. Aber egal, ist ja ein Hingucker.


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2015)

Die KCNC Sattelklemmen sind auch leicht und wesentlich preiswerter


----------



## Ackebua (5. Februar 2015)

Ich bewege genau das besagte CF SL 7.9 seit nunmehr einem Monat und kann keines der angesprochenen Probleme bestätigen. Das Rad funktioniert in allen Bereichen 'unauffällig' gut. Ich bin jedenfalls ausgesprochen zufrieden.


----------



## jk72 (5. Februar 2015)

Servus Ackebua,
danke Dir. Hab heute die Kohle überwiesen. Zum Geburtstag steht es dann da (lechz).

Servus Filiale,
danke für den Tipp. Für die Reverb wird es eine von Hope mit integrierter Leitungsführung, für die Thompson könnte es tatsächlich eine KCNC werden.


----------



## Jesa70 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich hab das Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 S.E. seit August letzten Jahres.Hab allerdings ein bissl was verändert.
Das Bike war beim Oberstdorfer und beim Münsinger Marathon im Einsatz.
Bisher keinerlei Probleme.
Das Bike macht was es soll.Mehr hab ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (6. Februar 2015)

jk72 schrieb:


> ...für die Thompson könnte es tatsächlich eine KCNC werden.



Ich hab ne Procraft aus Alu, auch einwandfrei. Procraft aus Carbon ist mir irgendwann gerissen, zu oft auf und zu gemacht


----------



## Tom33 (6. Februar 2015)

Die procraft aus Carbon habe ich auch seit ca. einem Jahr, die funzt gut und ist günstig. Das sie etwas knarzen wollte, habe ich zw. Rahmen und Schelle ganz dünn Carbonpaste aufgetragen, seither ist Ruhe. Allerdings mache ich die auch nicht ständig auf und zu...


----------



## jk72 (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade beim Teile bestellen. Für den diesjährigen Alpencross möchte ich mir ne 180 - XT Scheibe für hinten bestellen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das GC CF 29 7.9 (Modell 2015) mit Center-Lock oder  6-Loch -Aufnahme geliefert wird?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## stick007 (8. Februar 2015)

Der Rahmen ist leider nur für 160er Scheiben freigeben.


----------



## DaBot (8. Februar 2015)

Wo steht denn das?


----------



## MoPe. (8. Februar 2015)

https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...ies_id=7&supportcenter_articles_id=198&page=1


*



			"Bremsscheibendurchmesser für Canyon Bikes
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Unsere Bikes sind nur für die Bremsscheibendurchmesser zugelassen, die ab Werk verbaut sind."




Unabhängig davon müsste es 6-Loch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (8. Februar 2015)

Oha. Gut zu wissen. Danke.


----------



## jk72 (8. Februar 2015)

Yo, merci. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...
Dann hilft nur noch ein biße abnehmen...


----------



## Jesa70 (8. Februar 2015)

wozu braucht man bei nen Racebike hinten ne 180er Scheibe?


----------



## jk72 (8. Februar 2015)

Zum Bremsen? Geht aber auch mit 160. Reserve ist bei Gesamtgewicht Fahrer, Rucksack und Verpflegung von ca. 90 kg nie schlecht, aber wie gesagt, geht so auch (bin mit dem Grand Canyon Alu von 2009 bis 2012 auch mit ner 160 Scheibe hinten klar gekommen).


----------



## Jesa70 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 1,90 und hab 85kg.Hab schon einen rasanten Fahrstil und hatte bisher mit den Bremsen noch nie Probleme.


----------



## NiaLux (8. Februar 2015)

Hab mir die Sram XX montiert, da die x9 leider verbogen war! Auch länger Käfig 
Muss die Kette aber um mindestens 2 Glieder kürzen, wodurch kommt dieser krasse Unterschied?
Hat hierzu einer Erfahrungen?


----------



## lespaul1 (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat eigentlich noch jemand Probleme mit dem Steuerlager? Meins kackt stark. Hab mal die Gabel ausgebaut und siehe da beide Lager laufen schwer und haben auch spuren von Rost. nach nicht mal nem Jahr. naja vielleicht mein Fehler. Hätte ich öfter mal aufmachen und trocknen sollen. Jetzt kommt ein neues rein und ich hoffe dann ist gut. 
Bin gespannt ob noch jemand Probleme in Steuerlagerbereich hat?

Danke schon mal für eure Rückinfos


----------



## Tom33 (9. Februar 2015)

meins sah nach dem ersten Winter schon so aus... saubermachen und neu fetten, dann tuts wieder 

Das Knacken hat meines auch gelegentlich, aber auch mit frisch gefetten Steuersatz. Ich habe da eher diesen "Stopper" in Verdacht...


----------



## lespaul1 (9. Februar 2015)

Ein Knacken ist es bei mir eher nicht. Man muss nach längerer Standzeit erst mal richtig stark drücken um einen "rastpunkt" zu überbrücken. dann lässt es sich wieder drehen, aber eher schwergängig. fetten hat nicht viel gebracht.


----------



## Tom33 (9. Februar 2015)

dann isses wohl hinüber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lespaul1 (9. Februar 2015)

Das Neue liegt schon bereit


----------



## khrika (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Hatte das selbe Problem nach nicht mal einem Jahr, Steuersatz musste gewechselt werden. Steuersatz war komplett verrosstet und lief unrund. Seit dem ist ruhe.....


----------



## lespaul1 (9. Februar 2015)

Was hast du nun für einen verbaut?


----------



## khrika (9. Februar 2015)

Kann ich gar nicht sagen was für ein fabrikat es ist, da mein kollege der einen bikeshop hat es eingebaut hat....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khrika (9. Februar 2015)

Ich schreib jetzt mal einfach was ich alles an meinem cf slx 9.9 2014 geändert habe. Nicht weil was kaputt ging sondern einfach so... Wie bei harley  
Lenker getauscht gegen ritchey supersonic carbon flat
Vorbau getauscht gegen ritchey supersonic carbon
Sattelstütze getauscht gegen ritchey supersonic carbon
Lrs getauscht gegen mavic slr.  
Stersatz gewechelt weil kaputt
Tretlager durch ein sram keramik lager getauscht...

Letzter geplanter wechel im frühjahr, sram XX1...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lespaul1 (9. Februar 2015)

Dann tu ich es dir mal gleich.
CF Sl 7.9
Sattelstütze getauscht gegen Richtey WCS mit 20mm Versatz
Bremsen getauscht gegen Avid Trail X0
Griffe getauscht gegen Ergon GS1

Defekte
Wie oben geschrieben Steuersatz wird gegen Richtey Pro getauscht
Rock Shox Maxle light klemmte stark (kein ausschrauben mehr möglich) --> Stark eingefettet, wieder i.O.


Sonst läuft das Rad problemlos seit 4000km


----------



## larres (9. Februar 2015)

Würde gerne vorne den neuen XTR Umwerfer montieren. Nur welchen benötige ich?
Direct Mount ist klar, aber Down-Swing Dual-Pull oder Side-Swing Side-Pull?


----------



## pizzamann (9. Februar 2015)

Down Swing Dual Pull


----------



## Topanga (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann jemand etwas dazu sagen:

Nach dem Ausbau des Hinterrades laesst sich die X-12 Achse nicht mehr festziehen. Die Gegenmutter dreht schon bei relativ niedrigen Drehmoment < 4 NM mit. Also weit entfernt vom Soll Anzugmoment. Die Schraube des Schaltwerk - Hangers ist mit 6 NM ordnungsgemaess angezogen und sollte diese Gegenmutter klemmen. Hat jemand einen Einfall, wie man diese Mutter fest bekommt, oder muss ich einen 14er Inbus zum Gegenhalten kaufen?

Gruss
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2015)

Ich würde die Gegenmutter mal rausnehmen und mir den Grund anschauen warum diese mitdreht.


----------



## Topanga (13. Februar 2015)

@filiale:

Danke. Das habe ich schon gemacht. Die Gegenmutter war reichlich eingefettet. Ich habe mit Isopropanol alles entfettet, die Mutter wieder eingebaut und die Klemmschraube mit 6 NM wieder angezogen. Wieder nicht fest. Ich kann sogar im angezogenen Zustand diese Gegenmutter mit dem Daumen aus der Lagerung druecken.
Im Moment ziemlich ratlos.


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2015)

Dann stimmt etwas mit der Rahmenaufnahme für die Mutter nicht. Eventuell wußte das bereits der Mechaniker bei der Produktion und hat die Mutter mit einem Gegenstück festgehalten. Du hast sicherlich bisher die Achse noch nie aufgehabt, sonst wäre Dir dies aufgefallen. Im Prinzip ist der Durchmesser der Rahmenaufnahme für die Mutter zu groß. Wäre eigentlich ein Grund zur Reklamation. Einkleben (mit Epoxy 2 Kompo) würde ich die Mutter aber auf keinen Fall, sollte mal das Gewinde kaputt gehen bekommst Du die Mutter da nie mehr ordentlich raus.
Entweder muß die Mutter größer oder das Loch kleiner werden.


----------



## NiaLux (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich muss die Kettenblätter tauschen, kriege die Kurbel aber nicht ab?!?
Woran liegt das? Brauche ich noch Werkzeug ??


----------



## Topanga (13. Februar 2015)

@filiale

Danke fuer Deine Fehleranlayse.
Ich habe heute Nachmittag die Achse und die Gegenmutter nochmals ausgebaut. Die Gegenmutter aussen und die Alubuchse im Rahmen sorgfaeltig mit Bremsenreiniger entfettet. Die Gegenmutter wieder in die Alubuches im Ausfallende gesteckt und die Schraube fuer das Ausfallende/Schaltauge wieder mit 6 NM angezogen. Beim Anziehen der Steckachse hat sich die Gegenmutter ein kurzes Stueck mitgedreht, dann aber doch gegriffen, sodass ich auf 15 NM anziehen konnte.

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die Alubuchse im Ausfallende eher Uebermass hat. Das Montagefett war in diesem Fall an der Stelle nicht hilfreich. Ich bin mit den technischen Support von Canyon in Kontakt - mal sehen was denen noch einfaellt.


----------



## Highland-Radler (16. Februar 2015)

hendricks schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ich muss die Kettenblätter tauschen, kriege die Kurbel aber nicht ab?!?
> Woran liegt das? Brauche ich noch Werkzeug ??



Falls du eine SRAM-Kurbel montiert hast, brauchst du kein spezielles Werkzeug. Einfach die linke Kurbel mit dem passendes Inbusschlüssel lösen. Das geht allerdings ziemlich schwer, da der Abzieher hier direkt integriert ist. Das es so schwer geht ist normal, also keine Angst. Kannst eigentlich nix kaputt machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiaLux (16. Februar 2015)

Danke dir! Habe ich dann auch festgestellt und alles hat funktioniert!


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2015)

Topanga schrieb:


> @filiale
> 
> Danke fuer Deine Fehleranlayse.
> Ich habe heute Nachmittag die Achse und die Gegenmutter nochmals ausgebaut. Die Gegenmutter aussen und die Alubuchse im Rahmen sorgfaeltig mit Bremsenreiniger entfettet. Die Gegenmutter wieder in die Alubuches im Ausfallende gesteckt und die Schraube fuer das Ausfallende/Schaltauge wieder mit 6 NM angezogen. Beim Anziehen der Steckachse hat sich die Gegenmutter ein kurzes Stueck mitgedreht, dann aber doch gegriffen, sodass ich auf 15 NM anziehen konnte.
> ...



Du kannst mal versuchen die Montagepaste von Dynamic 80gr zu verwenden. Da sind kleine Kunststoffkugeln drin. Dadurch erhöht sich der Reibwert wodurch sich die Komponenten bei gleichem Drehmoment noch weniger verdrehen können.


----------



## UweK (11. März 2015)

Hallo, 

Ich habe vor mir das grand canyon cf sl 6.9 zu kaufen. Bin mir aber unschlüssig welche Rahmengrösse ich nehmen soll. 
Bin 182 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83. 
Laut dem Größenrechner auf der canyonseite wäre ein M ideal, 
Ich habe vorher ein Rennrad auch von Canyon Roadlite AL 2013 in L und kome damit gut zurecht.  Jetzt überlege ich mir ob ich mir beim MTB auch ein L kaufen soll oder auf dem Rechner vertrauen soll. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## NiaLux (11. März 2015)

Mal den Rechner mit den gleichen Daten füttern, nur dann auf Rennradrahmen stellen! Wenn da L wie gehabt raus kommt, weißt du ob du ihm vertrauen kannst


----------



## UweK (11. März 2015)

Ja das Problem ist wenn ich die daten beim rennrad eingebe kommt komischerweise S raus. 
Also auf den vertraue ich glaub lieber nicht


----------



## NiaLux (11. März 2015)

Dann geh doch vielleicht mal mit der Schrittlänge 2/3 cm nach oben, wenn der dann bei der Rahmengröße bleibt, kannste ja nochmal überlegen.


----------



## filiale (12. März 2015)

Bei SL83 wäre M perfekt, durch den langen Oberkörper sitzt Du aber dadurch eher aufrecht. Würdest Du L nehmen hast Du bei SL83 praktisch keine Sattelüberhöhung und würdest eher gestreckt sitzen. Du hast also die Wahl ob Du eine Tourenposition oder Raceposition bevorzugst.


----------



## UweK (12. März 2015)

Also wenn ich das jetzt ricjtig verstanden habe dann habe ich mit dem M eher ein Raceposition und mit dem L eine Tourposition richtig?


----------



## Guemmer (12. März 2015)

UweK schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das jetzt ricjtig verstanden habe dann habe ich mit dem M eher ein Raceposition und mit dem L eine Tourposition richtig?


Nein anders herum - M (aufrecht) Tourenpos., L (gestreckt) Racepos.

Ich fahre mit 180/SL82 ein L, da ich auf dem Bike lieber eine gestreckte Position habe. Habe sogar den Vorbau von 90 mm auf 120 mm erhöht.


----------



## UweK (12. März 2015)

Ok jetzt hab ichs verstanden.  
Ich werd mir das M bei Canyon nach Koblenz liefern lassen und dort nochmal ausprobieren.  

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. März 2015)

normalerweise ja wenn Deine Proportionen umgekehrt wären, also lange Beine und kurzer Oberkörper, jetzt ist es aber so, da M kleiner und handlicher ist als L und Du mit 182 eher zu groß für M wärest, Du bei M gedrückter und somit aufrechter sitzt. Und das wäre dann die Tourversion ab Werk. Mit einem längeren Vorbau könntest Du daraus nen race machen.
Bei L ist der Rahmen größer und länger, da nur 83SL kommt der Sattel zwar tiefer was auf eine bequeme Sitzposition deutet, aber gleichzeitig ist es auch gestreckter als M und somit sportlicher. Dafür ist L auch etwas "unhandlicher" weil alles größer ist, somit auch zum Touren einlädt. Ab Werk wäre L für Dich eine raceposition, die man mit einem kürzeren Vorbau zum Tourer umwandelt.


----------



## khrika (15. März 2015)

Bin 180 gross und fahre bei meinen SLX den M Rahmen. Mit negativ verbauten Vorbau (80er) und nach unten gezogenen Lenker (beides von Ritchey Superlogic habe ich eine tiefe Race Position. Ist auch fein beim Kraxeln im uphill....


----------



## NiaLux (17. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Einer schonmal an seinem Rad die Tretlager gewechselt? Meine sind nach knapp einem Jahr heftig am knacken. (Sram x9 ) ist das normal? Hat einer Tipps zum Tausch?


----------



## khrika (18. März 2015)

Ja hab ich nach 10 monaten schon machen müssen sram X0 sram. Hab mir aus diesem grund ein sram bb92 keramiktretlager eingebaut. Kostet zwar das 4fache läuft aber wie ne 1.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk72 (28. März 2015)

Servus UweK, ich fahre das Canyon CF SL 7.9 in L. Bin 182, Schrittlänge ca. 88cm.
Geringe Sattelüberhöhung vorhanden. Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Nerve AL 29 in den Voralpen und Alpen sind die, dass die 29er Modelle trotz steilster Anstiege nicht viel bzw. keine Sattelüberhöhung benötigen, ich am Ende der Tour aber gerade deshalb ohne Verkrampfungen in der Rumpfmuskulatur vom Bike steige.
Ich bin ein Canyon Hardtail auch schon in M gefahren (26er), hatte da aber eine
brutale Sattelüberhöhung, die mir rückblickend eher mehr Nachteile brachte.
Das CF SL empfinde ich in Sachen Geometrie sehr ausgewogen, keine Streckbank, eher Kompakt, man kann die Kraft des ganzen  Körpers einsetzen.
Da Du gleich groß wie ich bist und das Bike eher nicht zu gross ausfällt würde ich bei Deiner Schrittlänge eher zu einem L tendieren. Einfach bestellen, auf trockener Straße testen (Ausage Canyon am Telefon war, das 1km auf trockener Straße in Ordnung ist) und falls es doch zu gross ist zurückschicken und gegen ein M umtauschen (innerhalb von 30 Tagen ohne Problem).
Ansonsten muss ich noch loswerden, dass das Gerät eine abartige Vortriebsmaschine ist, giert nach Speer, langsam fahren ist nicht und schaut auch noch heftig edel aus.
Grüße aus München


----------



## Highland-Radler (28. März 2015)

Das mit der Sattelüberhöhung kann ich bestätigen. Die ist bei mir auch nur gering und dadurch sitzt man absolut entspannt, auch nach langen Touren kein Zwicken im Rücken oder sonstwo. Das Vorderrad klebt aber dennoch auch bei steilen Rampen förmlich am Boden! Ist mein erstes 29er und ich hab keinen Vergleich, aber ich würde mal sagen, dass das Rad sich sehr geil fahren lässt!


----------



## xsonicx (28. März 2015)

Hallo,
da mich die C1 an meinem Radl wirklich nervt.....sollte eine neue her ;-)
Es sollte eine XT werden und bräuchte mal Unterstützung von Euch....
Würde diese hier passen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M785-p35617/

- ist das eigentlich die aktuelle Version!?
- werden irgendwelche Adapter benötigt?
- kann man die vorhanden Scheiben weiter benutzen?
- welche Scheiben könnt Ihr empfehlen!?

Tausend Dank und weiterhin Euch allen eine gute Fahrt ! 

Grüße


----------



## UweK (28. März 2015)

Habe mir die Größe L bestellt. Heute ist es gekommen und ich muss sagen es passt perfekt,  kleiner hätte es nicht sein dürfen.  
Ein Problem habe ich aber bereits. Und zwar schleift die vordere Bremsscheibe immer ein bischen.  Was kann ich dagegen machen? Hat einer von euch auch dieses Problem gehabt?


----------



## Highland-Radler (28. März 2015)

Bremsen haben bei mir anfangs auch nicht vernünftig funktioniert. Konnte den Bremshebel bis zum Lenker ziehen. Habe das 2014er Modell mit Elixir 5, entlüften hat Abhilfe geschafft...
In deinem Fall würde ich erstmal versuchen, den Bremssattel neu auszurichten: Befestigungsschrauben lösen, Bremshebel ziehen und mit gezogenem Bremshebel die Befestigungsschrauben wieder festziehen. Bei der hinteren Bremse hilft ein Gummiring zum fixieren des Hebels, da es da schwierig ist, den Bremssattel wieder festzuschrauben und gleichzeitig den Hebel zu ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UweK (28. März 2015)

Ok danke dir das werde ich morgen früh gleich mal versuchen.


----------



## NiaLux (29. März 2015)

Ich habe die sinterbeläge drauf getan, diese waren sofort deutlich besser! Quietschen zwar wenn es nass ist, aber du sollst ja mit dem bike mehr hoch als runter fahren!


----------



## khrika (30. März 2015)




----------



## Epistropheus (6. April 2015)

Findet ihr, dass sich der Aufpreis des 2015er CF SL 8.9 gegenüber dem 7.9 lohnt? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike für die Feierabend-Runde in eher urbanem Gelände.


----------



## Tom33 (7. April 2015)

Nein, aber ich würde das Team nehmen. Für dein Vorhaben wurde aber auch das 6.9 genügen


----------



## kummi85 (7. April 2015)

Stand vor der selben Entscheidung und hab das 7.9 bestellt, ob sich der Aufpreis für das 8.9 lohnt kannst du nur selbst entscheiden. vom P/L verhältnis sind beide top.

unterschiede:
8.9 - 7.9
sid world cup - fox float terralogic
dt swiss xr1501 - dt swiss x1700
formula r1 - shimano xt
selle italia x1  fizik tundra
9,9  10,3kg
2599€   2199€  

Hab mich wegen der Terralogic für das 7.9 entschieden und investiere die gesparten 400€ lieber in zubehör.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk72 (7. April 2015)

Hi,
einmal XT-Bremse, immer XT-Bremse. Spricht fürs 7.9. Dafür hast halt beim 8.9 einen noch leichteren Laufradlsatz. Ich fahr das 7.9 jetzt seit letzten Monat und wüsste momentan nicht, was ich verbessern sollte. Lediglich im Bergbetrieb werde ich ne versenkbare Stütze mit einem anderen Sattel draufbauen und ne andere Bereifung tubless fahren.
Viel Spaß bei Deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## tyson81 (7. April 2015)

Hallo an alle cf sl Fahrer, ich fahre im Moment ein Nerve al 8.0 Fully und wuerde von euch gerne wissen ob das CF SL auch für Touren geeignet ist oder nur auf Marathon ausgelegt ist und nach ein paar Stunden im Sattel ungemütlich wird und ich mit meinem Fully besser bedient bin?


----------



## Tom33 (8. April 2015)

Klar, war schon einige Male bis zu 4 Stunden unterwegs und im letzten Jahr beim Strombike-Marathon mit 80 km hatte ich auch keine Probleme. Wenn man nicht zu gesteckt darauf sitzt, begrenzt eigentlich nur der Sattel den Spaß - der muss halt passen. Ich fahre Tubeless mit niedrigem Druck und einer KCNC Stütze, dann passt es auch mit dem Komfort.


----------



## tyson81 (8. April 2015)

OK welche Rahmenhöhe würdet ihr bei 1.79m und SL 84cm empfehlen, ich denke ich liege zwischen M und L?


----------



## UweK (8. April 2015)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem.  1.82 cm und 83 SL, hab mir dann das L bestellt und ich muss sagen es passt perfekt.


----------



## Tom33 (8. April 2015)

1,84 und 89,5 = L... ich würde dringend eine Probefahrt anraten.


----------



## tyson81 (8. April 2015)

Zu Canyon sind es 6h Autofahrt, da wird es schwer mit einer Probefahrt. Ich seit ja alle über 1,80- da sollte bei meinen 1,79 M doch eher passen. Zu berücksichtigen wäre ja auch das ich keine Rennen etc. fahre, es soll als reines Tourenbike in den Voralpen dienen....


----------



## Tom33 (8. April 2015)

vllr. hat jemand in deiner Gegend ein GC... rein von den Daten würde ich auch eher auf M tippen.


----------



## filiale (8. April 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> OK welche Rahmenhöhe würdet ihr bei 1.79m und SL 84cm empfehlen, ich denke ich liege zwischen M und L?



M


----------



## MoPe. (8. April 2015)

Fahre mit ner Größe von 1,79 und einer 86er Schrittlänge M. Komme super damit zurecht und wäre auch meine Empfehlung für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highland-Radler (8. April 2015)

188, 89 und fahre L. Ich würde bei deinen Körpermaßen eher M nehmen.
Zur Not kannst du es ja wieder zurückschicken. Aber ich nehme stark an, du wirst mit M zufrieden sein...


----------



## tyson81 (8. April 2015)

Ok super danke... Ich bin mir halt noch unschlüssig ob es für meine Tagestouren das richtige bike ist oder ich mit meinem Nerve AL 8.0 26 Zoll besser bedient bin. Seit Tagen Kopfkino....


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (8. April 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Ok super danke... Ich bin mir halt noch unschlüssig ob es für meine Tagestouren das richtige bike ist oder ich mit meinem Nerve AL 8.0 26 Zoll besser bedient bin. Seit Tagen Kopfkino....



Geht mir ähnlich. Nur das ich zudem noch das Lux in der Auswahl habe


----------



## Highland-Radler (8. April 2015)

Ich nutze das bike fast nur für Touren oder auch ne schnelle Feierabendrunde. Fahre sehr oft damit. Man kann damit ordentlich Gas geben oder auch mal gemütlich fahren, weil man wirklich sehr gut darauf sitzt. Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab geht das Teil richtig gut ab. Muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich im Mittelgebirge wohne und der Meinung bin, dass ich hier mit nem Hardtail besser bedient bin. Ist aber alles Ansichtssache...


----------



## jk72 (9. April 2015)

Hi tyson81, bezüglich Deiner Anfrage, ob das GC CF SL tourentauglich ist kann ich noch nicht mit Erfahrungswerten in den Voralpen/Alpen dienen. Ich war mit dem Bike in den letzten Wochen auf Rennradlstrecken unterwegs (Bereifung Conti Speed King).
Pfeilschnell und auch nach knapp 4 Stunden immer noch recht entspannte Rumpfmuskulatur. Das Radl wird demnächst mein Begleiter auf ausgedehnten Touren im Gebirge sein. Zwei X-Cross und Gardaseetouren sind bereits geplant. Aufgrund der ausgewogenen Geometrie und den 29ern ist aus meiner Sicht alles gut. Bin von 2009 bis 2012 mit einem 26er Hardtail in für mich heute unnötig sportlicher Position unterwegs gewesen. War auch super, lediglich die starke Sattelüberhöhung wurde zunehmend als beschwerlich empfunden. Das ist jetzt vorbei. 2013/2014 war ich mit dem Nerve Al 29 unterwegs. Auch sehr empfehlenswert. Absolut gebigstauglich. Beim Hardtail muss naturgemäß öfters aus dem Sattel gegangen werden, die Magazine zählen ja alle Jahre wieder die Kaufkriterien für Fullys und Hardtails auf. Wenn Du vom Fully verwöhnt bist, ist es bei den ersten Ausfahrten schon ein sehr spürbarer Unterschied. Eine Empfehlung möchte ich nicht aussprechen, da dass meiner Meinung einfach von individuellen Vorlieben abhängt. 
VG aus München


----------



## jk72 (9. April 2015)

Hi Tom 33,
mit wie viel Druck fährst Du tubless? Hast Du einen Kompromiss-Druck herausgefunden, der auf Schotter und im Gelände einen guten Gripp, aber auf Asphalt auch gute Rolleigenschaften zulässt?


----------



## NiaLux (9. April 2015)

Fahre 29er LaTex auf 21mm Innenbreite mit 1,4 vorne und 1,6 hinten bei 75kg


----------



## Tom33 (9. April 2015)

jk72 schrieb:


> Hi Tom 33,
> mit wie viel Druck fährst Du tubless? Hast Du einen Kompromiss-Druck herausgefunden, der auf Schotter und im Gelände einen guten Gripp, aber auf Asphalt auch gute Rolleigenschaften zulässt?


Servus, anfangs war ich mit 1,4 / 1,6 unterwegs, inzwischen fahre ich (80-82kg) ganz gerne mit 0,2bar mehr und das passt prima. Im Sommer wenn das Gewicht bei ca 78 liegt, geht's wieder in Ri. 1,5 / 1,7... Das kann sich aber wieder ändern, da ich im Mai auf 2,25er Schwalbe wechsle. Zur Zeit sind 2,3er Spezis drauf.


----------



## tyson81 (10. April 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr das mit der sattelklemme handhabt? Bei Carbon soll ja genauestens auf den Drehmoment geachtet werden, wie fest soll ich denn dann die mitgelieferte Sattelklemme zudruecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jk72 (10. April 2015)

Hi Ihr Beiden,
danke schön. Meine Gewichtswerte pendeln ebenso wie beim Beisser zwischen 78 und 82 Kilochen 
Im Keller liegt schon der Racing Ralph und der Rocket Ton in 2.25 und ne Flasche Milch.
Ich werde mal so mit ein wenig unter 2 bar beginnen und mich dann weiter rantasten.
Und Ihr kommt mit den Drücken auch auf Asphaltpassagen gut zu Recht?
Noch zwei Fragen: Hab von Schwalbe so einen Druckmesser. Wenn man den über das Ventil stülpt (oder auch die Pumpe mit Druckmesser), kommt da dann nicht immer die Milch entgegen?
Benutzt ihr für die Einbringung der Milch so ne Ventilspritze?


----------



## Tom33 (10. April 2015)

Die Spezis rollen auch auf Asphalt gut, sind auch 800gr Brummer. Mal sehen wie sich die Schwalbe machen...

Ich bringe den Reifen auf die Felge und erst dann kommt das Ventil raus und die Milch rein (mit der Spritze + Schlauch und Aufschraustutzen). Das gibt dann keine Sauerei, ebenso wenig wie der Druckmesser. Allerdings drehe ich anfangs immer das Ventil nach oben, später wenn sich die Milch richtig verteilt hat, ist es sicherlich egal.


----------



## Pippo82 (12. April 2015)

Hi zusammen! Ich denke über die Anschaffung eines 8.9 oder 7.9 nach. Budget gibt beides her. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand bei der einen oder anderen Frage helfen.

*Laufräder*: Ich lege wert auf absolute Alltagstauglichkeit. Bringen das die XR 1501 Spline One? Sind die XR 1700 deutlich stabiler? Wiege 63 KG.

*Bremsen*: Von den XT-Bremsen hört man ja viel Gutes. Wie sieht es mit der R1 aus? Derzeit fahr ich einen Formula ORO und bin zufrieden. Wichtig ist mir auch ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit. Bringt man die XT-Trigger und die R1-Hebel an eine Schelle?

*Naben*: Ich würde gerne von meinem 26er Hardtail die Laufräder (mit DT240s) umbauen, sodass ich zwei Sätze für das 29er habe. Hinten auf X12 geht. Vorne geht wohl nur 9mm Thru-Bolt. Bei der Fox-Gabel vom 7.9 steht 15mm Steckachse. Bei der Rock-Shox SID steht nur Stecksachse. Ist das eine 9mm Thru-Bolt?

Und natürlich *Größe*: 172cm mit 82cm Schrittlänge. Kommt eigentlich noch ganz knapp S raus. Da der Rahmen aber gedrungen ausfällt und M von den Maßen her meinem bisherigen 26er HT näher kommt, tendiere ich auch zu M. Tipps?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## riba (12. April 2015)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen! Ich denke über die Anschaffung eines 8.9 oder 7.9 nach. Budget gibt beides her. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand bei der einen oder anderen Frage helfen.
> 
> Und natürlich Größe: 172cm mit 82cm Schrittlänge. Kommt eigentlich noch ganz knapp S raus. Da der Rahmen aber gedrungen ausfällt und M von den Maßen her meinem bisherigen 26er HT näher kommt, tendiere ich auch zu M. Tipps?
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal!



Hallo,

die letzte Frage kann ich Dir beantworten:
Ich habe ähnliche "Abmaße" (Größe 171 cm und Schrittlänge 81 cm) und habe das CF SLX in der Größe M.
Das Passt perfekt.
Viele Grüße
riba


----------



## Pippo82 (13. April 2015)

Danke, bestätigt meine Einschätzung.


----------



## filiale (13. April 2015)

Laufräder, ich habe die XR1501 seit einigen tausend km im Einsatz (Nerve AL29) und kann bei 72kg nur Gutes berichten. Sehr stabil und bzgl. Gewicht auch noch ok.

Ich würde Größe M nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pippo82 (14. April 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Laufräder, ich habe die XR1501 seit einigen tausend km im Einsatz (Nerve AL29) und kann bei 72kg nur Gutes berichten. Sehr stabil und bzgl. Gewicht auch noch ok.
> 
> Ich würde Größe M nehmen.


 
Ok danke. Das macht eine Bestellung nicht unwahrscheinlicher, au weia...

Meint Ihr, dass im nächsten Jahr ein neuer Grand Canyon CF - Rahmen kommt? Ist im Prinzip ja noch von 2013.


----------



## Tom33 (14. April 2015)

im... möglich oder auch nicht 
Ich denke aber, dass im nächsten Jahr noch nichts geändert wird.

Du kannst ja auch darauf spekulieren, dass im Herbst im Outlet noch welche lieferbar sind und du 2-300 sparen kannst.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2015)

2013 waren die Rahmen nicht schlechter als Heute bzgl. Geo. Es sei denn man glaubt das alles was Neu ist auch besser ist 
Wie Tom33 schon geschrieben hat...


----------



## UweK (14. April 2015)

Hab heute die erste ausfahrt mit bike  (canyon cf sl 6.9) hinter mir, mir ist dabei ein komisches klacken von vorne aufgefallen.  Mir kommt es vor als ob es vorne vom Steuerrohr kommt. Wenn ich die Vorderradbremse im Stand betätige und das bike nach vorne drücke hab ich ein Spiel im Steuerrohr von 1-2 mm , das dürfte doch nicht sein oder? Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Tom33 (14. April 2015)

umgreife mit den Fingern der einen Hand den Steuersatz und mit der anderen betätigst Du die VR-Bremse. Wenn Du beim Vor- und Zurückbewegen des Rades Spiel im Steuersatz spürst, dann sollte dieser eingestellt werden.


----------



## UweK (14. April 2015)

Ich sehe das sich der Abstand zwischen Impect Protection Unit und dem Steuersatz um 1-2 mm verändert. Werd morgen mal bei Canyon anrufen das dürfte bei nem neuen bike nicht sein. Selber einstellen traue ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Hab ich noch nie gemacht und auch angst weil es ja auch ein carbonrahmen ist. Nicht das ich den schrotte :-(


----------



## filiale (15. April 2015)

Löse die 2 Schrauben vom Vorbau leicht an, ziehe die Aheadschraube ganz leicht fester so das der Steuersatz nicht mehr wackelt und dann ziehste die beiden Vorbauschrauben wieder fest. Dauert 1 Minute. Das sind die einfachste Arbeiten die es am Rad gibt. Was machst Du denn wenn sich im Laufe der Zeit die Züge längen und die Schaltung nachjustiert werden muß ? Bei einem Versenderrad muß man sich zwangsläufig mit selbstschrauben bei einfachen Arbeiten beschäftigen, sonst muß man Vorort kaufen.


----------



## Tom33 (15. April 2015)

Oder fragst bei einem Händler nach... Lässt dir eine Rechnung geben und schickst die Canyon (bis 30-40€ werden sie dir das eh vorschlagen.


----------



## Pippo82 (17. April 2015)

Mööööp. "Ab Lager" bestellt, in der Auftragsbestätigung KW 22. Jetzt hat es mich wohl beim dritten Canyon auch mit der Wartezeit erwischt.


----------



## tyson81 (18. April 2015)

Einem Kollegen auch passiert, der konnte sich auch nicht entscheiden. Jetzt wo er es bestellen will 8! Wochen Lieferzeit! Mein 7.9 ist wohl heute in der Zustellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pippo82 (18. April 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Einem Kollegen auch passiert, der konnte sich auch nicht entscheiden. Jetzt wo er es bestellen will 8! Wochen Lieferzeit! Mein 7.9 ist wohl heute in der Zustellung



Blöd nur, dass bei mir "ab Lager" angegeben war. 

Ich erwarte Bilder, wenn Du Deins hast!


----------



## tyson81 (21. April 2015)

Wie pflegt ihr euren Rahmen, mit Wachs etc.? So wie es ausschaut ist dieser doch nicht mit einer Schutzschicht lackiert?


----------



## Tom33 (21. April 2015)

Nur Wasser mit einem Schuss Spülmittel...


----------



## tyson81 (21. April 2015)

Ich habe glaube sogar auf der canyon hp gelesen das man den Rahmen mit Wachs versiegeln soll... Noch keiner gemacht ?


----------



## Highland-Radler (21. April 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Ich habe glaube sogar auf der canyon hp gelesen das man den Rahmen mit Wachs versiegeln soll... Noch keiner gemacht ?



Nee... Wie Tom33 bekommt mein Rahmen nur Wasser und Spüli. Das aber auch nicht so oft, da ich lieber fahre statt putze...


----------



## Fischer Florian (27. April 2015)

So ab morgen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Grand Canyon Cf 6.9! Ich bin schon gespannt wie das bike ist. 
Eine Frage auf den Fotos von canyon sind am Oberrohrunterseite irgendwelche Befestigungen zu sehen! Kann mir jemand sagen wozu die sind!


----------



## filiale (27. April 2015)

Für eine Leitung, z.b. absenkbare Sattelstütze...


----------



## Fischer Florian (27. April 2015)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Danke. 
Ich hoffe das bike passt und ich kann mein Scott Scale in Rente schicken


----------



## tyson81 (1. Mai 2015)

Im unterrohr gibt es eine kleine Platte mit einer Schraube, weiss jemand für was das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Im unterrohr gibt es eine kleine Platte mit einer Schraube, weiss jemand für was das ist?



Bild ? Das ist vermutlich ein Halter oder eine Abdeckung um was anderes zu befestigen...


----------



## Lollek_303 (3. Mai 2015)

GRAND CANYON CF SL 7.9 TEAM 
gestern bestellt, das wird eine harte Zeit bis es dann endlich angliedert wird…


----------



## Epistropheus (3. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal, lassen sich diese giftgrünen bzw. himmelblauen Aufkleber beim 7.9/ 8.9 auf dem Rahmen entfernen? Sind die Rahmen beim SL und SLX die gleichen?


----------



## chaka biker (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,
bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich mir ein Grand Canyon kaufe. Wollte mal Fragen, wie das denn mit den Bikes to Go ist, kann man die also direkt mitnehmen und zuhause Laufräder rein, Leker gerade stellen, Pedale dran und dann kann es auch schon losgehen ? Schaltung und Bremsen sind schon fertig eingestellt?
Würde dann evtl. morgen nach Koblenz fahren und wenn es mir von der probefahrt her passt, dann gleich mitnehmen. Muss halt auch noch die richtige größe finden. Ich liege ja mit meinen Maßen genau zwischen M und L und das SLX haben sie ja in beide Größen als Bike to Go da. Zwar in verschiedene Ausstattungsvarianten, aber damit könnte ich glaube ich noch leben. 
Wie verhällt sich denn die RS1 im vergleich zur SID XX, ist die Rs1 wirklich so gut, dass man die 300€ drauf legt?

Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## Domowoi (3. Mai 2015)

tyson81 schrieb:


> Wie pflegt ihr euren Rahmen, mit Wachs etc.? So wie es ausschaut ist dieser doch nicht mit einer Schutzschicht lackiert?



Ich hab so ein Bike-Spray ausprobiert, was angeblich eine Schutzschicht über den Rahmen zieht damit Schmutz schlechter hält. In der Praxis sehe ich kaum Unterschied und verwende das Zeug deswegen nicht mehr, damit ich es nicht aus Versehen auf die Bremsen bekomme.


----------



## Pippo82 (5. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Schalthebel am 7.9 oder 8.9 verbaut sind. Die Shimano XT ohne oder mit Ganganzeige? Ich hoffe ohne! Oder dass man die zumindest wegmachen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyson81 (5. Mai 2015)

Ohne...


----------



## Tom33 (6. Mai 2015)

Epistropheus schrieb:


> Sagt mal, lassen sich diese giftgrünen bzw. himmelblauen Aufkleber beim 7.9/ 8.9 auf dem Rahmen entfernen? Sind die Rahmen beim SL und SLX die gleichen?


 welche Aufkleber? Der SLX ist etwas leichter...


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2015)

Epistropheus schrieb:


> Sagt mal, lassen sich diese giftgrünen bzw. himmelblauen Aufkleber beim 7.9/ 8.9 auf dem Rahmen entfernen? Sind die Rahmen beim SL und SLX die gleichen?



Nein, die gehen nicht ab, ich war Vorort und habe gefragt und konnte es auch selbst sehen, daher kommt dieses Jahr auch kein solches Papageienfahrrad ins Haus...


----------



## Pippo82 (7. Mai 2015)

"Heute müssen wir Sie leider über eine Versandverzögerung in Kenntnis setzen. Aufgrund des enormen Arbeitsaufkommens und saisonbedingter Engpässe in unserer Montage und Logistik kann es sein, dass Ihr bestelltes Bike erst in den nächsten ein bis zwei Wochen fertig gestellt werden kann."

Seltsam. Wenn ich ab heute zwei Wochen weiter rechne, kommt das Bike früher als angekündigt. Ich hoffe, dass das auch so gemeint ist.


----------



## Lollek_303 (9. Mai 2015)

Liebe/er Oliver ….,

auf in den Endspurt: Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an unseren Logistikpartner DHL übergeben und trifft
in wenigen Tagen bei Ihnen ein. 
Ahhhhhh…….ich halte es nicht mehr aus…..
Jetzt muss ich das ganze Wochenende jede Stunde den Link der Sendungsverfolgung anklicken….


----------



## khrika (9. Mai 2015)

Lach  in einem jahr ist die magie vorbei. Dann wird das bike nur noch einmal im monat gewaschen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollek_303 (12. Mai 2015)

Soooo heut war es dann soweit und mein neues Rad ist angekommen…


----------



## Highland-Radler (12. Mai 2015)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Soooo heut war es dann soweit und mein neues Rad ist angekommen…


Glückwunsch!
Ist das Größe XL?


----------



## Lollek_303 (12. Mai 2015)

Ja größe XL, laut Größen-Kalkulator hätte ich L nehmen sollen, ich wollte aber nicht wieder ein Bike haben was so winzig unter mir aus sieht, ich bin mir sicher das ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe, sitze wirklich gut auf dem Bike.
Was leider etwas schade ist, das es unheimlich knackt, kommt irgendwo aus Richtung Sattelstütze….


----------



## Highland-Radler (12. Mai 2015)

Schmier die Sattelstütze mal dünn mit Carbon-Montagepaste ein, dann sollte das Knacken Geschichte sein. War bei mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2015)

Sattelstütze rausnehmen und eine Runde ohne fahren, dann weißt Du 100% ob es daran liegt...


----------



## Pippo82 (13. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand schon ne Alu-Stütze gegen eine Carbon getauscht? Tipps?


----------



## khrika (13. Mai 2015)

Ohne probleme durch eine richey superlogic ersetzt... Allerdings auf dem slx rahmen der aber gleich ist wie der cf...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyson81 (14. Mai 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren mit welchem Reifendruck ihr unterwegs seit....?


----------



## NiaLux (14. Mai 2015)

Hatte bei der spline 1700 vorne 1,5 und hinten 1,6/7 bei knapp 75kilo!


----------



## khrika (15. Mai 2015)

2,1 bar vorn und hinten bei 85 kg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom33 (15. Mai 2015)

ich habe mich nun auf 1,6 / 1,8 bei den 2,3er Spezis eingependelt (78-82kg, Tubeless)... es ginge zwar weniger, aber da ich auch asphaltierte Wirtschaftswege fahre, habe ich damit den besten Kompromiss aus Grip im Trail und schnellerer Fahrt auf den festen Wegen. In ca. 3 Wochen kommt die Schwalbe Kombi aus RoRo und RaRa drauf, mal sehen wo ich da landen werde.


----------



## mitjascha (16. Mai 2015)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> Ja größe XL, laut Größen-Kalkulator hätte ich L nehmen sollen, ich wollte aber nicht wieder ein Bike haben was so winzig unter mir aus sieht, ich bin mir sicher das ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe, sitze wirklich gut auf dem Bike.
> Was leider etwas schade ist, das es unheimlich knackt, kommt irgendwo aus Richtung Sattelstütze….


Hi Lollek,

wie gross bist du eigentlich?
Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren ein 26er Grand Canyon in Gr.L und habe das Gefühl dass das Bike etwas klein ist. Will jetzt ein 29er kaufen und etwas unsicher ob L oder XL. Bin 183cm.


----------



## khrika (16. Mai 2015)

Boahh ihr fahrt ja big bikes  ich bin 181 cm und fahr einen M Rahmen und hab nicht das gefühl das er zu klein ist....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (16. Mai 2015)

mitjascha schrieb:


> ...L oder XL. Bin 183cm...


bin 1,84 und sitze perfekt im L, XL wäre mir zu groß...


----------



## Lollek_303 (16. Mai 2015)

mitjascha schrieb:


> Hi Lollek,
> 
> wie gross bist du eigentlich?



bin 190cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. 91cm


----------



## tyson81 (16. Mai 2015)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Einstellung der Fox Terralogic Stufe. Habt ihr einen Tipp fuer mich, wie habt ihr eure Gabel eingestellt?


----------



## Tom33 (17. Mai 2015)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> bin 190cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von ca. *91cm*


deshalb wurde dir wohl auch der Rahmen in L vorgeschlagen... Ich habe 90cm bei meinen 1,84m.


----------



## jk72 (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hier meine Antwort an Canyon, die haben mich in einer Mail um Bewertung / Beurteilung des Bikes gebeten. Ich habe mir Zeit gelassen, bis ich das Bike in den Bergen testen konnte (die vergangenen zwei Tage zweimal in den Tegernseern Voralpen geschehen).
Ist etwas viel und nein ich bekomme für die Lobeshymne kein Geld oder Prozente beim nächsten Kauf bei Canyon.
Ich habe es mal hier reingestellt, da auch ich in der Phase meiner Kaufnentscheidung sehr froh um ausführliche Erfahrungsberichte war.

Hallo liebes Canyon Team,

mein viertes Mountainbike in 10 Jahren von Euch und gleich im Vorab, das Beste und Beeindruckendeste was ich bis jetzt von Euch gefahren bin. Nach Erhalt des Bikes wurde es die ersten Wochen auf Rennradlstrecken bewegt. Langsam fahren nicht möglich. Kürzlich zum ersten mal im Gelände (Isartrails München), immer noch schnell, und die letzten Tage die ersten Bergeinsätze am Lago die Tegernsee. Die Beschleunigung bergauf ist sagenhaft, das Vorderrad steigt auch an steilsten Stellen im Anstieg nicht, obwohl ich den Vorbau noch positiv eingestellt und fast alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau habe (Saisonbeginn). Die Geometrie passt von Beginn an perfekt, für mich ein Gefühl, dass ich bis jetzt nur auf Bikes von Specialized hatte. Es scheint immer noch ein wenig mehr Beschleunigung möglich zu sein, lediglich die noch etwas fehlende Berghärte zu Beginn der Saison limitiert hier. Das Handling bergab und im Trail ist hervorragend und sicher. Das 29er Bikes nicht verspielt im Trail gefahren werden können, wird von diesem Bike wiederlegt. Ich hab für den Bergbetrieb noch die Rock Shocks Reverb nachgerüstet, die paar Gramm mehr sind es mir wert. Die Ausstattung ist perfekt abgestimmt, die XT schaltet perfekt.
Ich weiß nicht, wie gut die aktuellen SRAM-Schaltungen sind (hab die X9 am 2013er Nerve Al 29 8.9), aber ich möchte nichts anderes mehr haben. Bis auf die versenkbare Sattelstüzte muss ich nichts am Bike umbauen. Einzig bei den Griffen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Die sind wirklich gut, bin bis jetzt Ergon Griffe mit einen wenig Plattform zum Abstützen gefahren, aber das hat jetzt nicht wirklich was mit dem Bike zu tun und ist meines Erachtens so individuell unterschiedlich wie das Thema Sattel zu behandeln. Auch die 24er Übersetzung vorne scheint mit diesem Bike momentan kein Problem zu sein ( in den Voralpen ist es teilweise mörderisch steil), da das niedrigere Gesamtgewicht und die hervorragenden Laufräder ein 22er vorne zu kompensieren scheinen. Ich habe heute in meiner bisher besten 29er- Zeit den Wallberg erklommen und das zu Beginn der Saison. Am Nerve AL 29 8.9 habe ich an der Sram Kurbel das 24er durch ein 22er ersetzt, was für ein solches Bike im Alpenbetrieb meines Erachtens nach wie vor die beste Übersetzung erscheint. Ob das 24er vorne sich im Alpencrossbetrieb und am Gardasee bewähren wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber nach meinen 2 Tourenfahrungen in der letzten Woche bin ich mehr als guter Hoffnung, dass das mit diesem Bike kein Problem darstellen wird (eine Umrüstung eines Shimano 24er vorne mit z.B. einem 22er SLX- Blatt ist zwar möglich, führt jedoch mit einem XT-Umwerfer zusammen zu Problemen bei der Einstellung des XT- Umwerfers, auf Grund der Gestaltung der Kettenleitbleche, hier hatte ich mit dem billigen X7- Umwerfer am Nerve kein Problem, mit dem XT-Umwerfer bei einem Bekannten jedoch schon).
Ich bin heiß darauf, das Maschinchen diesen Sommer auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Auf ein Fully kann ich bei meinem Tourenprofil in Zukunft eher verzichten. Die anfänglichen Bedenken, dass man ein so leichtes Bike - fühlt sich ja gerade am Anfang wie ein rohes Ei an, wenn man das nicht gewohnt ist (erstes Carbon-Bike) - sicher durch rauhes Berggelände fahren kann, sind weggblasen.
Liebes Canyon Team, weiter so und Ihr wißt ja, ich finde bestimmt noch irgendetwas, woran ich dann doch rummeckern werde (bin ja vermutlich eher ein kritischer Kunde).
Liebe Grüße aus dem bayerischen Voralpenland.
Euer Jörgi

An alle Forum-User: Treten muss man übrigens trotzdem... Ein Vorteil der 24er Übersetzung vorne scheint zu sein, dass man an Steilstücken nicht mehr überlegen muss, ob man mit dem leichtestens oder mit dem zweitleichtesten Gang fährt... Heute am Wallberg Sommerweg bin ich bis auf das letzte Stück kurz vor dem Sattel alles mit 24 - 36 gefahren (muss ich , lediglich wenn ich aus dem Sattel ging, habe ich runter bzw. hochgeschalten. Bin übrigens angenehm überrascht, wie gut man das Bike im Berg auch im Stehen fahren kann (z.B. zur Entlastung des Damms, habe insgesamt wenig Einschlafgefühle in Dammbereich festgestellt, gute Geometrie).
Die versenkbare Stütze habe ich übrigens schon diese Woche in einem Trailabschnitt als hilfreich empfunden. Wenn es nicht um jede Sekunde im Rennbetrieb geht (ca 300 g mehr), ist so ein Teil einfach super. Hab eine Sattelklemme von Hope bei bike-components gekauft, die eine integrierte Führung der Leitung aufweist (30 Euronen, aber dafür sauber aufgeräumte Optik und Funktion).

VG aus München

Nach der Aueralm Richtung Fockenstein (von Bad Wiesee aus, Dienstag, den 12.05.2015
    )


----------



## jk72 (17. Mai 2015)

Hi Filiale,

im Beitrag vorher übrigens die versprochenen und von Dir geforderten Bilder im Bergbetrieb (hatte noch ein wenig Probleme beim Einstellen, etwas stümperhaft, ich weiß...).
Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitjascha (17. Mai 2015)

Tom33 schrieb:


> deshalb wurde dir wohl auch der Rahmen in L vorgeschlagen... Ich habe 90cm bei meinen 1,84m.


Muss man die Schrittlänge eigentlich Paarfus oder mit Schuhen messen ?


----------



## Tom33 (17. Mai 2015)

@mitjascha, barfuß und die Beine leicht auseinander...



jk72 schrieb:


> das Vorderrad steigt auch an steilsten Stellen im Anstieg nicht, obwohl ich den Vorbau noch positiv eingestellt und fast alle Spacer unter dem Vorbau habe...


also ein Aufsteigen kann ich definitiv feststellen, allerdings erst ab ca. 25%. Wenn man den Lenker richtig greift, kann man dem zwar vorbeugen, aber es steigt (habe 0,5cm weniger Spacer).


----------



## filiale (17. Mai 2015)

jk72 schrieb:


> Hi Filiale,
> 
> im Beitrag vorher übrigens die versprochenen und von Dir geforderten Bilder im Bergbetrieb (hatte noch ein wenig Probleme beim Einstellen, etwas stümperhaft, ich weiß...).
> Grüßle



Klasse, Danke


----------



## filiale (17. Mai 2015)

jk72 schrieb:


> ...z.B. zur Entlastung des Damms, habe insgesamt wenig Einschlafgefühle in Dammbereich festgestellt, gute Geometrie)...



Da muß ich mal kurz widersprechen  Das liegt an der Sattelstellung und dem reach (Streckung des Oberkörpers und damit verbunden dem Winkel des Beckens). Wenn Du beim Nerve die Sattelspitze mal 10mm runter stellst haste auch keine Problem mit dem Einschlafen.
Je härter ein Sattel, desto weniger schläft er ein. Ein guter flacher Sattel hat daher immer eine Aussparung, einer ohne hat hinten an den Sitzknochen eine ordentliche Erhöhung wodurch der Dammbereich frei liegt (Tune Speedneedle ist daher sehr bequem).


----------



## mitjascha (18. Mai 2015)

Grand Canyon CF SL 8.9 ONEBY  oder Grand Canyon CF SL 8.9 ?
ONEBY- ich habe noch keine Erfahrung mit dieser Übersetzung gemacht. Kommt man damit besser Berg rauf?

Hat sich erledigt, Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## Lollek_303 (19. Mai 2015)

So nach nun knapp 250km. muss ich leider sagen das mir die Formula C1 Bremsen  überhaupt nicht gefallen. Um es mal plump zu beschreiben, iss wie wenn du zum Bremsen ne Coladose vor den Reifen drückst....


----------



## mitjascha (19. Mai 2015)

Lollek_303 schrieb:


> So nach nun knapp 250km. muss ich leider sagen das mir die Formula C1 Bremsen  überhaupt nicht gefallen. Um es mal plump zu beschreiben, iss wie wenn du zum Bremsen ne Coladose vor den Reifen drückst....


Habe mir gestern ein GC mit Formular R1 TFRA bestellt . Mal schauen wie die ist.


----------



## NiaLux (19. Mai 2015)

Kurze Frage, 

Mein cleatschuh hat Spiel wenn ich in der zugphase bin. 
Kann das an der schuhplatte liegen? Tauscht ihr diese?


----------



## Tom33 (19. Mai 2015)

bei zu viel Spiel ja... ein bisschen ist normal.


----------



## Hechler (22. Mai 2015)

Huhu! Die Unterlegscheiben zwischen Bremssattel und PM Aufnahme (hinten) sind die nur bei ber Formula C1 verbaut? Hab jetzt ne XTR darufgemacht und die Scheiben wieder zwischen Sattel und PM Aufnahme aber ich glaub das ist  so nicht rtg.  Wer hat eine XT oder XTR ab Werk  sind da U-Scheiben zwischen Sattel und PM Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidewiththeFlow (24. Mai 2015)

Canyon verbaut die u-Scheiben normal bei allen bremsen, da der gewindeinsert im Rahmen manchmal leicht übersteht und sich bei der Montage des Bremssattels,in diesen drücken kann.  Durch die entstehende Vertiefung wirds dann schwer den Sattel perfekt auszurichten, da r sich immer wieder in die "vorgegebene"Form zieht. 
Daher u-scheiben besser drunter, oder Aufnahme planfräsen


----------



## Hechler (25. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## NiaLux (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zsm,
Weiß einer was die Irdium Sattelstütze wiegt!? (Standard) habt einer eine günstige Carbonsattelstutze in einer 400er Länge, welche er empfehlen kann?


----------



## Tom33 (25. Mai 2015)

~300gr... ich hatte keine Carbon gewählt, an meinem ist eine KCNC Ti Pro verbaut. Ca. 200gr kann man locker mit Stütze und leichterem Sattel einsparen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyd6nh4g3ye87rd/2013-12-04 22.54.55-1.jpg?dl=0


----------



## jk72 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo CF SL - Racer (Liebhaber),
habe am Wochenende auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Entgegen aller Empfehlungen aus der Vergangenheit habe ich den Continental X-King Protection 2.2 als Objekt meiner Begierde bei bike-components bestellt. Die neue Conti Protection-Generation soll ja jetzt problemlos dicht zu bringen sein. Das schau mer uns mal an, hab ich mir gedacht.
Bin das letzte Jahrzehnt recht zufrieden Schwalbe gefahren. Das CF SL hat dieses Jahr den X-King in der Race-Sport Version drauf und ich bin ziemlich begeistert von den Schlappen. Ich wollte also auch in der Tubless ready Version in den Genuss dieses Reifens kommen, daher den Reifen in der Protection Version bestellt.
Auf der Seite von Conti gibt es u.a. zwei passende Videos, das eine behandelt die Montage des Reifens, das andere das Einfüllen der Milch. Die stammt in meinem Fall von NoTubes. Hab gleich das große Flascherl bestellt. 
Bei der Montage habe ich mich genau an die Anweisungen gehalten, lediglich das seitliche Hinlegen der Reifen, jeweils 3 mal für 5 Minuten auf jeder Seite, habe ich auf 5 mal pro Seite erweitert. Füllmenge 120-130 ml pro Reifen.
Kurzum, absolut problemlos, sofort dicht. In Laufe des Tages ein paar mal für ein paar Minuten gefahren, am nächsten Morgen kein Druckverlust festzustellen.
Gestern gleich in die Berge und mit 2,2 bar unterwegs gewesen. Da kann ich bei 80 kg auf jeden Fall noch runter, um die Vorteile von Tubeless noch mehr herauszukitzeln.
Dann ist das ganze System noch komfortabler zu fahren. Wer braucht da als Tourer noch ein Fully.

Die Rock Shocks Reverb ist in allen Trails und Abfahrten einfach ne Super Sache, bisse seitliches Spiel, aber das ist ja bekannt und man merkt es beim Fahren nicht.

Grüße aus dem Voralpenland.


----------



## Tom33 (26. Mai 2015)

2,2 bar? Ich hatte bei 80kg und 1,6 vorne auf Schotterabfahrten mit den X-King ein unsicheres Gefühl. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die RoRa SnakeSkin Kombi schlagen wird, Ende nächster Woche werden die montiert. Da die etwas schmaler als die Spezis sind, wird mit 1,5-1,6 vorne und 1,7-1,9 hinten sicher ein guter Kompromiss erreicht werden können. Muss da noch ein bisschen probieren, mein Gewicht ging Ri. 76 kg, aber dank einer Erkältung ist es nun wieder über 78 Kg. Fahre ein 4 tage Event, bin riesig gespannt... Und 120-130 ml finde ich auch etwas viel, max. 100 sollten dicke langen.


----------



## jk72 (26. Mai 2015)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum vorherigen Beitrag (Tubeless):
Bevor ich die Reifen für die Tubless Montage aufgezogen habe, habe ich sie mehrfach gründlichst mit einem mit Bremsenreiniger getränkten Lappen gereinigt, um den vorhandenen Schmierfilm zu entfernen. Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass dann die Milch besser an den Innenwänden des Reifens haftet. Hat funktioniert.

Noch ne Empfehlung zum Rahmenschutz:
ShelterTube bei Rose bestellt. Ne ziemlich dicke Folie, sind zwei Stück für 20 € + 5 € Versand drin. Lässt sich gut schneiden und nach kurzer Vorbehandlung des Unterrohrs mit Isolropylalkohol aus der Apotheke leicht anzubringen.
Dazu noch von Zefal so ne Kunststoffschiene, die das Tretlagergehäuse und den unteren Teil des Unterrohrs schützt (5,90 € bei bike-discount, 54g leicht). 
Und schon ist der edle Werkstoff bestens vor spitzem Geröll / Schotter geschützt.


----------



## jk72 (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo Tom,
muss mich noch rantasten. Viel Spaß beim Event. Ich bin in 2 1/2 Wochen drei Tage am Lago unterwegs, das wird mit dem Maschinchen ein Freudenfest.
Und Glückwunsch für den Klassenerhalt (bin ein “alter“ Stuttgart-Westler).


----------



## Pippo82 (28. Mai 2015)

Gestern angekommen (CF SL 8.9). Erster Eindruck ist echt gut. Es gibt aber noch viel zu tun... 

Am Carbonlenker sind Sägemarkierungen. Bei Canyon steht: 

"Kürzen Sie niemals CANYON Mountainbike-Lenker durch Absägen der Lenkerenden, da die Lenker in den Klemmbereichen von Schalt- und Bremsgriffen etc. verstärkt sind. Wählen Sie stattdessen einen Lenker in angepasster Breite und gegebenenfalls Höhe. "



Ich brauch den Lenker mindestes zwei cm kürzer an jeder Seite. 

Vorbau wird gedreht, Spacer fast alle raus. Als nächstes wird die Stütze und der Sattel getauscht. Ziel ist noch, die Felgen von den hässlichen Prints zu befreien. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das möglich ist. Ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich von den XT-Triggern. Hatte bisher die X0 9-fach Trigger. Die haben sich viel wertiger angefühlt. 

Ich berichte noch ausführlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simonkrieger (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo, hat mir jemand bitte den Außendurchmesser des Sitzrohrs?
Mein Bike kommt erst in KW 26, aber ich würde schon gerne eine andere Sattelklemme besorgen, nur in welcher Größe?
Weiß jemand, ob die Tune Schraubwürger in giftgrün farblich zum 8.9er Acid Storm passt?

Ich schätze mal, dass ich 34,9mm brauche, will's aber bitte genau wissen.


----------



## larres (29. Mai 2015)

34,9 ist korrekt...


----------



## jk72 (3. Juni 2015)

Hi Simonkrieger, hab den Tune Schraubwürger giftgrün am schwarz anodisierten Nerve, ein echter Hingucker. An meinem GC CF SL in acid storm wäre ich mir etwas unsicher, da die beiden Grüntöne nicht identisch sind. Allerdings sind am Rahmen wenig grüne Stellen, so dass es evtl. einen Versuch wert wäre. Im Zweifelsfall zwei Schraubwürger bestellen und den Giftgrünen bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken, bei bike components ja 100 Tage nach Kauf möglich (ich persönlich würde mich, wenn ich nicht meine schwarze Hope mit integrierter Kabelführung für die Sattelstütze hätte, für ein Pink entscheiden, ist halt letztlich immer Geschmacksache).
Grüße


----------



## mitjascha (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Gleichgesinnte  

Heute habe ich mein GC CF SL 8.9 abgeholt und bin gerade am zusammenbauen/einstellen.
Bitte beantwortet mir eine Frage.
Auf dem Bild sieht man zwischen der Gabel und Rahmen einen Spalt. Ich habe versucht durch anziehen und drücken den weg zu bekommen doch das ging nicht.
Ist das normal? Kennt ihr das?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Highland-Radler (4. Juni 2015)

Da sollte eigentlich kein Spalt sein...(s. Foto)
Kannst du die Gabel nicht noch ein Stück in das Steuerrohr reinschieben?


----------



## Highland-Radler (4. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitjascha (4. Juni 2015)

Highland-Radler schrieb:


> Da sollte eigentlich kein Spalt sein...(s. Foto)
> Kannst du die Gabel nicht noch ein Stück in das Steuerrohr reinschieben?Anhang anzeigen 392711


Nein das geht leider nicht ohne Gewalt 
Hast dieselbe Gabel und Steuersatz ?

Wenn man das Bild von dem Bike auf Canyon.com anschaut und vergrößert, ist da auch so ein Spalt.  Das schaut nicht schön aus.


----------



## hanz-hanz (4. Juni 2015)

Da wirst Du lange drücken können...
Es handelt sich um einen Spacer auf der Carbon Brücke und sollte verklebt sein.
Du brauchst ihn, damit der Leitungsabgang des Gabelremotes nicht ins Unterrohr drücken kann...auch wenn Du oben einen Lenkanschlag hast....
Die Carbon-Gabelbrücke baut sehr flach, vermutlich zu flach.


----------



## Highland-Radler (4. Juni 2015)

Meins ist das 7.9, Modell 2014. Ist ne SID RL verbaut, keine Carbonbrücke. 
Denke Hanz hat recht und das ist normal. Gerade auch, weil es Canyon selbst so auf der Homepage präsentiert.


----------



## Pippo82 (5. Juni 2015)

Hier dann auch noch mal : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-grosse-canyon-galerie-teil-2.434836/page-520#post-12992081


Grand Canyon CF SL 8.9
Größe M (bei 171 cm und 81 cm SL), hätte für mich nicht kleiner sein dürfen! Stütze ist mittlerweile noch mal 1 cm weiter draußen
Stütze (teillackiert) und Sattel getauscht
einige Schrauben schwarz lackiert
DT Swiss Laufräder entlabelt (!)
Nicht ganz so gut gefallen mir die XT-Trigger. Und den Hinterrad-Einbau finde ich mit dem Shadow-Schaltwerk etwas hakelig. 

Ansonsten: Macht sehr viel Spaß bisher!


----------



## tyson81 (5. Juni 2015)

@pippo was ist das denn für eine Sattzelstütze?


----------



## biketiger2 (5. Juni 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Da wirst Du lange drücken können...
> Es handelt sich um einen Spacer auf der Carbon Brücke und sollte verklebt sein.
> Du brauchst ihn, damit der Leitungsabgang des Gabelremotes nicht ins Unterrohr drücken kann...auch wenn Du oben einen Lenkanschlag hast....
> Die Carbon-Gabelbrücke baut sehr flach, vermutlich zu flach.


Quatsch: Ich würde das mal auseinanderbauen, da ist ein Teil verbaut, welches da mit Sicherheit nicht hingehört. An Teilen beim Cane Creek 40 darf es hier unten nur den Gabelkonus auf der Gabel und das Lager selber im Rahmen geben - sonst nichts! Ab Carbon oder Magnesium Brücke ist bei Rock Shox von den Abmessungen egal.


----------



## mitjascha (6. Juni 2015)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Quatsch: Ich würde das mal auseinanderbauen, da ist ein Teil verbaut, welches da mit Sicherheit nicht hingehört. An Teilen beim Cane Creek 40 darf es hier unten nur den Gabelkonus auf der Gabel und das Lager selber im Rahmen geben - sonst nichts! Ab Carbon oder Magnesium Brücke ist bei Rock Shox von den Abmessungen egal.



Warum bauen die bei Canyon eigentlich so?


----------



## hanz-hanz (6. Juni 2015)

Langsam kann ich echt klotzen hier im Forum:

Ohne Hirn hier rumlabern und Mist erzählen...
Jungs, ein Forum ist dafür da, Hilfe zu bekommen von Leuten, die Ahnung haben (weil sie sich damit Ihre Brötchen verdienen!).



biketiger2 schrieb:


> Quatsch: Ich würde das mal auseinanderbauen, da ist ein Teil verbaut, welches da mit Sicherheit nicht hingehört. An Teilen beim Cane Creek 40 darf es hier unten nur den Gabelkonus auf der Gabel und das Lager selber im Rahmen geben - sonst nichts! Ab Carbon oder Magnesium Brücke ist bei Rock Shox von den Abmessungen egal.



@biketiger2 - Schau mal auf die Herstellerseite:

https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/sid-xx-world-cup

Warum sollte hier Sram was abbilden wenn es nach Deiner Aussage nicht dahin gehört!?!

Also lasst das Klugscheissen, wenn Ihr nur gefährliches Halbwissen habt.

Deine Sicherheit will ich nicht haben...


----------



## hanz-hanz (6. Juni 2015)

mitjascha schrieb:


> Warum bauen die bei Canyon eigentlich so?




Nicht Canyon, sondern Sram...siehe oben (beziehungsweise letzte Seite)


----------



## Highland-Radler (6. Juni 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Nicht Canyon, sondern Sram...siehe oben (beziehungsweise letzte Seite)



Optisch hätte man es sicher eleganter lösen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pippo82 (6. Juni 2015)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Quatsch: Ich würde das mal auseinanderbauen, da ist ein Teil verbaut, welches da mit Sicherheit nicht hingehört. An Teilen beim Cane Creek 40 darf es hier unten nur den Gabelkonus auf der Gabel und das Lager selber im Rahmen geben - sonst nichts! Ab Carbon oder Magnesium Brücke ist bei Rock Shox von den Abmessungen egal.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Sieht bei mir auch so aus und ist nach meiner Kenntnis auch richtig so. 



tyson81 schrieb:


> @pippo was ist das denn für eine Sattzelstütze?



Ist eine Easton EC70, die Logos sind mit matt-schwarz überlackiert.


----------



## simonkrieger (15. Juni 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Da wirst Du lange drücken können...
> Es handelt sich um einen Spacer auf der Carbon Brücke und sollte verklebt sein.
> Du brauchst ihn, damit der Leitungsabgang des Gabelremotes nicht ins Unterrohr drücken kann...auch wenn Du oben einen Lenkanschlag hast....
> Die Carbon-Gabelbrücke baut sehr flach, vermutlich zu flach.



Das liegt denke ich daran, dass die SID WCXX hydraulisch sperrt und nicht wie beim 7.9 per Seilzug. Daher ist der Anschluss auf der Gabel höher und kann den Rahmen streifen.


----------



## Pippo82 (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo! 

Leider bekomme ich an meinem 8.9 den Steuersatz nicht absolut spielfrei. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der IPU Ring zum einen super straff auf der Gabel sitzt, so straff, dass er kaum mit Handkraft bewegt werden kann. Ist das bei Euch auch so? 

Zum anderen ist zwischen IPU Ring und Rahmen ein kleiner Spalt, sodass man etwas den blauen Dichtungsring sehen kann. Normal? 

Weiß jemand, wie der Rock Shox Expander versetzt werden kann. Sitzt bei mir fest drin und bevor ich die genaue Funktionsweise nicht kenne, möcht ich am Carbongabelschaft nicht zu viel Kraft anwenden.


----------



## mitjascha (19. Juni 2015)

Zu meinem Anliegen wegen dem Abstand zw.der Gabel und dem Rahmen.
Hier die Antwort von Canyon:

*Sehr geehrter Herr Canyonfahrer,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 03. Juni 2015, entschuldigen Sie bitte das wir uns erst jetzt bei Ihnen melden. 

Wir freuen uns das Sie sich für Canyon entschieden haben, gerne beantworten wir Ihnen Ihre Fragen. Auf Ihren Bildern ist nichts ungewöhnliches zu erkennen, Sie können Ihr Canyon uneingeschränkt nutzen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne mit Ihrer Kundennummer D2086898 wieder an uns wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Jörg Ollig
Servicecenter*


----------



## Pippo82 (23. Juni 2015)

mitjascha schrieb:


> Zu meinem Anliegen wegen dem Abstand zw.der Gabel und dem Rahmen.
> Hier die Antwort von Canyon:
> 
> *Sehr geehrter Herr Canyonfahrer,
> ...


 
Die haben Dir am 19.6. auf eine Mail vom 3.6. geanwortet? Au weia...


----------



## mitjascha (23. Juni 2015)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Die haben Dir am 19.6. auf eine Mail vom 3.6. geanwortet? Au weia...


Dachte ehrlich gesagt da kommt keine Antwort mehr


----------



## biketiger2 (27. Juni 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Langsam kann ich echt klotzen hier im Forum:
> 
> Ohne Hirn hier rumlabern und Mist erzählen...
> Jungs, ein Forum ist dafür da, Hilfe zu bekommen von Leuten, die Ahnung haben (weil sie sich damit Ihre Brötchen verdienen!).
> ...



So sieht das untere CC40 Lager des GC AL und CF aus 

https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Unterteil-40IS52-Bottom

identisch mit der Anleitung von cane creek

http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/headsets/forty/manuals/40 IS Instructions.pdf


----------



## jk72 (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo CF-Jünger,
war mit dem GC CF 7.9 SL 2015 kürzlich drei Tage am Lago. Die Mitffahrer waren mit Nerve AL 29 (110 mm) und Cannondale Trigger (130 mm) unterwegs. Fazit nach S.Giovanni, Tremalzo und Altissimo: Wer braucht bei so einem Bike ein Fully? Wenig Druck im Tubless-System generiert Traktion und Komfort. Das Bergab-Handling ist beeindruckend. Wendig im Trail und bergauf nicht zu stoppen  Habe das Radl momentan auf Langstrecken-Komfort getrimmt (Sattel jetzt ein etwas schwergewichtiger Spezialized Henge+Rock Shocks Reverb Sattelstütze), da in 2 Wochen Antritt zum jährlichen Alpencross ansteht. Dem sehe ich nach den positiven Erfahrungen am Lago recht entspannt entgegen. 
Nicht das die Spline 1700 schlecht wären (absolut geniales Material), aber für die Zukunft liebäugel ich mit einem Syntace W 30 28 Loch mit einer Maulweite von 24,8 mm, was die Fahreigenschaften noch weiter verbessern wird.
P.S: Ich habe bei Fragen zur Technik durchweg gute Erfahrungen mit den Technikern von Canyon gemacht. Dauert zwar manchmal ein paar Stunden, bis die Jungs zurückrufen, aber dann gibt es Infos, mit denen man etwas anfangen kann.
VG aus dem schönen Voralpenland


----------



## Tom33 (28. Juni 2015)

bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden, einzig Sattel und Stütze wurden geändert. Ich war letzte Woche beim Four Peaks unterwegs und das CF hat mich keine Sekunde enttäuscht - bergauf wie bergab gute Performance. War eine sehr gute Entscheidung dieses Rad zu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida-fahrer (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gesehen dass die Canyonteamfahrer einen neuen Rahmen fahren. Aber ob es den 2016 schon gibt ? (Quelle: bike-magazin.de)


----------



## larres (29. Juni 2015)

Auf der FB Seite von Alban schrieb er, dass der Neue offiziell zur Eurobike vorgestellt wird... Wird dann wahrscheinlich Anfang  / Mitte 2016 verfügbar, vermute ich.


----------



## bartos0815 (29. Juni 2015)

ja wird kommen, der aktuelle rahmen ist ja von der geo schon etwas altbacken, daher muss was neues her.....


----------



## larres (29. Juni 2015)

Der Neue gefällt mir aber optisch, in weiß, absolut nicht...


----------



## Haardt (2. Juli 2015)

Ich habe mich jetzt statt für das GC CF für das Cube Reaction GTC Race entschieden - und es keine Sekunde bereut (dass der Fulcrum-Freilauf in der Garantie hops ging,dafür kann ja Cube nichts;und Bike-Discount löst das im Store extrem kundenfreundlich). 1600€ für ein Carbon-HT mit XT-Vollausstattung (keine Billig-Bremse!) schlagen nicht mal die Koblenzer.


----------



## DaBot (2. Juli 2015)

Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyson81 (3. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Jungs, hatten ja vor einiger Zeit auf Milch umgstellt. Mich würde mal eurer Erfahrung interessieren, wollte evlt. auch umstellen!

LG


----------



## DaBot (3. Juli 2015)

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Habe noch den X-King Racesport drauf, die aussagen wie gut das Tubeless geht, sind ja eher widersprüchlich.

Aber mal eine andere Frage: Ich habe in meinen XM1501 Laufrädern ein durchsichtiges, orangenes Felgenband drin. Ich meine das sollte TubelessReady sein. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## filiale (3. Juli 2015)

ja das ist das tubeless band bei dtswiss


----------



## simonkrieger (3. Juli 2015)

Bei mir waren die X-King aber nicht dicht, die ganzen Flanken lassen Luft durch, auch mit Milch 1 Bar verlust am Tag, habe jetzt nen Rocket Ron und nen Thunder Burt (jeweils Snake Skin) montiert, halten dicht.


----------



## simonkrieger (3. Juli 2015)

Hier sieht man es dank Spülmittel ganz deutlich


----------



## filiale (3. Juli 2015)

Spülmittel verdünnt die ganze Sache, ich verstehe bis Heute nicht warum die Leute immer noch damit arbeiten. Es geht auch ohne.


----------



## Tom33 (3. Juli 2015)

du sollst das ja auch nicht reinschütten... Schaum anrühren und die Flanken einschmieren, da wird auch nix verdünnt.


----------



## DaBot (3. Juli 2015)

Ich habs jetzt mal probiert, Ergebnis gibt's dann morgen ;-)


----------



## simonkrieger (3. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Spülmittel verdünnt die ganze Sache, ich verstehe bis Heute nicht warum die Leute immer noch damit arbeiten. Es geht auch ohne.



Spülmittel nach der Montage mit Wasser von außen auf die Flanken, um undichte Stellen zu finden, nicht innen rein...


----------



## DaBot (17. Juli 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt mal probiert, Ergebnis gibt's dann morgen ;-)



So, hier jetzt mal die Erfahrungen. Ich habe noch ein altes Modell vom X-King RaceSport vom letzten Jahr, der schon recht runtergerockt ist. Da kam die Milch wie durch ein Sieb raus zu Beginn, mittlerweile hält er es aber ganz gut. Mit einem neuen Modell von diesem Jahr ging es sofort, raus kam fast nix. Mit ein paar Mal für längere Zeit auf die Seite legen scheinen beide dicht zu sein. Langzeiterfahrung gibt es aber natürlich noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (18. Juli 2015)

So, Probefahrt war auch erfolgreich. Hab jetzt bei 90 kg Kampfgewicht mal 1,9 bar rein. Ich fahre sonst aber tendenziell auch eher hart gepumpte Reifen. Vom Rollwiderstand (alles subjektiv) keine Änderung, etwas schwammigeres Fahrgefühl, dafür aber im Trail deutlich mehr Traktion. Muss mich noch dran gewöhnen, dass in Kurven auf Asphalt der Reifen mehr nachgibt.

Welche Drücke fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## khrika (18. Juli 2015)

2,2 bei 85 kg kampfgewicht...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larres (20. Juli 2015)

X-King 2.2 RS 1.4 vorne
Race King 2.2 Protection 1.2 hinten, beide mit Milch, bei 70kg
Felgenbreite innen ist 19mm


----------



## jk72 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Grand Canyon Racer,  
ich melde mich mal mit einem Zwischenbericht. Mein Projekt “Ein Bike für alles“ ist erfolgreich beendet. Ich fahre das Grand Canyon jetzt entweder im Mountainbike- oder im Rennradmodus. Dafür habe ich mir bei Action Sports einen Laufradsatz mit Fun Works Naben, DT-Competition Speichen und einer schönen breiten DT-Swiss Felge (db 460) aufbauen lassen. Die Jungs haben das super hinbekommen, ein großes Lob für das tolle Produkt sowie die geduldige und kompetente Beratung. Zwei Scheiben, einen Zahnkranz (beides XT) und Continental Grand Prix 4000 in 25 mm drauf und ab geht die Post. Damit die Scheiben beim Wechsel nicht schleifen, hab ich den Satz mit Bremsscheiben - Unterlegscheiben von Syntace angepasst. Der Umbau dauert jeweils ca. 3 Minuten. Rennerfeeling ist garantiert. Über das Aussehen lässt sich natürlich streiten, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache. In Winter werde ich evtl. einen Cross-Reifen draufziehen und schon kommt der Cyclocross-Modus hinzu.

Den wirklich guten DT-Swiss 1700 Laufradsatz, den ich sehr zufrieden tubeless gefahren bin, habe ich kürzlich durch einen schönen breiten Syntace W30 ersetzt. Vorne den neuen Nobby und hinten den Rocket beide tubeless easy (habe noch nie Reifen so schnell dicht bekommen, so muss das sein), die bauen beide schön breit auf der Syntace auf. Die Performance dieses Laufradsatzes begeistert im Trail wie auf der Straße ungemein. 
Wenn die Schwalbe durch sind, werde ich als nächstes ein paar Euro drauflegen und mal Maxxis Ardent vorne und hinten den Ikon ausprobieren. 

Hier im Forum gab es bereits ein paar mal Mecker wegen Problemen mit dem Steuersatz.
Meiner war auch nach einem Jahr durch. Hatte ziemlich viel Spiel, das nur durch übermäßiges Anziehen der oberen Schraube eliminiert werden konnte. Allerdings war dann natürlich die Lenkung schwergängig. Ein Anruf bei Canyon, Schilderung des Problems und eine Woche später lag ein neuer Steuersatz im Briefkasten, übrigens wesentlich schneller als angekündigt. Super Service, so muss das sein. Sollte der Satz wieder nur ein Jahr halten, kommt halt dann ein Acros rein. Ist halt ein Verschleißteil und je nach Streckenprofil und Fahrstil auch arg gebeutelt.

Fazit nach 15 Monaten: Superbike, verschiedene Einsatzmöglichkeiten (Mountainbike, Renner, Cyclocross), nach einem Jahr harten Einsatzes lediglich Verschleißteile gewechselt.

So, das war's aus München. Ab in die zweite Saison.
Viel Spaß Euch allen da draußen.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (20. Mai 2016)

jk72 schrieb:


> Über das Aussehen lässt sich natürlich streiten, aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache.



Gibt´s dazu Bilder? Dann können wir wirklich mal streiten


----------



## jk72 (20. Mai 2016)

Hi Sauerland Phil,
anbei die gewünschten Bilder. Ob es nun gefällt oder nicht, es ist pfeilschnell, man bremst mit Scheibe und man sitzt komfortabel. Durch verschiedene Griffpositionen sitzt man von eher aufrecht bis windschnittig geduckt.


----------



## jk72 (20. Mai 2016)

Bild 2


----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2016)

Deine Lösung ist sicherlich die preiswerteste. Nutzen geht hier klar vor Optik, aber das spielt erstmal keine Rolle. Ein Fitnessrad wäre der Plan B, sind aber auch wieder 1000 Euro weg. So hats Dich sicherlich nur 400-500 mit Reifen/Scheibe gekostet. Ich hätte die 500 draufgelegt und hätte somit ein "backup" Bike.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (22. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Nutzen geht hier klar vor Optik, aber das spielt erstmal keine Rolle. .... Ich hätte die 500 draufgelegt und hätte somit ein "backup" Bike.



Hab das bei manchen Profi auch schon gesehen, aber gefällt mir optisch leider garnicht. Es ist zwar teurer, aber da habe ich doch lieber für jeden Einsatzzweck ein eigenes Bike. So steht der Keller zwar rappelvoll, aber es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titisee (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
habe auf meinem Grand Canyon CF SL die DT Swiss XR 1501 drauf. Wärend dem Treten knattert es am Hinterrad-Freilauf, hört sich fast so an wie die Klinken des Freilauf´s, nur wesentlich dezenter und dauerhaft. Sollte das beim treten nicht total still sein, so kenn ich es bis jetzt von allen Rädern ? Kann mir jemand was hierzu sagen ? Versuche es natürlich auch mal im Canyon-Chat, falls ich in diesem Leben noch durchkommen sollte.
Grüße aus dem Hochschwarzwald


----------



## DaBot (20. Juni 2016)

Bei mir waren relativ bald die Lager durch, könnte also sowas sein. Einfach tauschen lassen, dauert keine Woche.


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2016)

Du kannst die Kassette mit Freilauf einfach abziehen, dann siehste was los ist.


----------



## Tom33 (2. August 2017)

in der Hoffnung das noch jemand hier mit liest...

Ich möchte mir neue Bremsen zulegen und bin über die Magura MT4 gestolpert. Allerdings will ich stressfrei bleiben und die alten ab und neue Bremsen dran. Hat jemand die Maguras dran (taugen die überhaupt?) und was brauche ich alles fürs 7.9? 

Danke und Gruß


----------

